# Longchamp



## kymmie

I have seen Longchamp totes in department stores and never felt the urge to buy one.

Then I went to Paris and so many women were using Longchamp totes.  So I bought two as they are inexpensive.  Now, that I am home I am not really sure about them... I guess I can use them a work bags.

I suppose there is no real purpose to this thread but to see if there are any Longchamp enthusiasts out there...


----------



## feifei87

I love my Longchamp bags!  I had one for school last semester and it is very sturdy.  This year I bought a bigger one to hold more stuff.  They are great totes for school since they're light, durable, and holds a lot!


----------



## ibis42

Speaking of Longchamp, the boutique here in SF is having a sale...just FYI.  Those foldable pliages are great for travel.


----------



## L etoile

I love my tote!  I'm in medical school, so it's the perfect size for holding books.  The large tote with long handles actually holds more than my old college backpack!  I bought the black nylon tote with brown leather handles, so it matches with black and brown clothes.  It's also easy to clean and cheap enough to throw around.


----------



## TropicalGal

One great use for the tote, is you pack it in your suitcase...and then you have a tote if you need it, in addition to your handbag.  And, if you buy a lot of stuff -- you have something to put it in.


----------



## mimi

I'm looking forward to the new Legende bag, which is supposedly coming out in a few days


----------



## Neeya

I tried one on the other day and it didn't do anything for me...I'll probably buy one eventually just for beach trips, but I'm not terribly attracted to them. I can spend a few bucks more and just get a JC daydreamer, which has more detailing. I've noticed they are very useful for carrying your more pricey bag in if it starts to rain, because they fold up pretty easily to fit inside a purse!


----------



## Miss Sooky

I tend to think of Longchamp in the same way that I think of Francesco Basia - great quality, under the radar workhorse bags that represent terrific value for money. I have never owned one, but know that I could . . .if that makes any sense at all!


----------



## irishpandabear

I agree the Pliage bags are perfect for travel and all of their boutiques in the US are having their semi-annual sale, it started today!


----------



## msbuttercup

I love my pliage tote! It's lightweight and the perfect size and color for me for travel. Great, practical bag.


----------



## SuLi

I purchased my first Longchamp seven years ago, and I am still a HUGE fan.  I've worn out two, but they are so light and easy and durable.  I love that they are great for travel and the variety of colors that they come in.  I'm sorry that you are not feeling so great about them *kymmie*.  I hope that they grow on you because they are really useful.


----------



## novosibirsk

I saw light blue Longchamp bags at Off 5Th recently and was surprised to see they are pleather trimmed. I expected a real leather.


----------



## MaxCat

novosibirsk said:


> I saw light blue Longchamp bags at Off 5Th recently and was surprised to see they are pleather trimmed. I expected a real leather.



Pleather??  Yikes!  I have never had a Longchamp, but have always been a fan of the style.  I would expect for the price range it should be all leather.


----------



## girlygirl3

irishpandabear said:


> I agree the Pliage bags are perfect for travel and all of their boutiques in the US are having their semi-annual sale, it started today!



The sale is only for the summer colors in Pliage (some of the other lines are also on sale).  I was bummed because I went specifically for the taupe color and taupe is among the colors that never go on sale.  Well, still I think it's worth it!  I did get it along with a cute navy microfiber mini that was on sale.


----------



## stmichel

Love Longchamp Le Pliage. It has become my best friend when travelling. Super light weight plus easy to clean--very low maintenance. I did cut up a cardboard for the bottom so it won't sag. The only concern I had was the corners wear out. So, I  stitched it from the inside and it looked brand new again. I always bring a couple when travelling.


----------



## crabtreemeeko

The Pliage is great for travel and its low maintenance ( provided you get a dark color).


----------



## 336

The LP's are great for work, uni, because they're quite durable and very low maintenance.


----------



## Glamfoxx

I love Longchamp bags, they make a silver tote that I would love to buy if I could find one...


----------



## Janinevs

A lot of woman in NYC carry them. I've been considering getting a couple, but I'm also a little baffled as to how they would fit into my bag wardrobe. Maybe as wet day bags.


----------



## hovercraftier

I just got back from a trip and I carried a Longchamp Les Pliages or Les Planetes bag every day. Great for the airplane, great for traipsing around, great in the rain. If you have to carry around a nylon bag, might as well be one that's slightly chic.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I got a black zippered tote this past winter and used it during the rainy San Francisco days that we had. It was perfect as a water resistant tote. Obviously it's not the most beautiful thing but as far as utility goes you can't beat it.


----------



## stateofgrace

I can't believe mine are still alive with the amount of rough and tough and weight I put inside! It's my signature "I don't care about it" bag


----------



## VVV

novosibirsk said:


> I saw light blue Longchamp bags at Off 5Th recently and was surprised to see they are pleather trimmed. I expected a real leather.



What kind of model it was?

I personally own ten Longchamp bags. 7 of them are 100% leather, except for the interior lining. 3 of them are Pliages, which are made of nylon canvas and have leather handles.

To be frank, my Longchamps have the best price-quality ratio, compared to all other bags I own.


----------



## lcterp

I was really not liking longchamp bags because everyone at my university had them but I'm thinking with the way I go through totes for school maybe I should pick one up for when I begin law school in the fall...


----------



## irishpandabear

stmichel said:


> Love Longchamp Le Pliage. It has become my best friend when travelling. Super light weight plus easy to clean--very low maintenance. I did cut up a cardboard for the bottom so it won't sag. The only concern I had was the corners wear out. So, I stitched it from the inside and it looked brand new again. I always bring a couple when travelling.


 
If you bring your bag or mail it to a Longchamp boutique they will repair the corners for free!


----------



## irishpandabear

novosibirsk said:


> I saw light blue Longchamp bags at Off 5Th recently and was surprised to see they are pleather trimmed. I expected a real leather.


 
Actually the straps of the Le Pliage bags are leather.  It is embossed to get the pattern and logo on it, but their handles are 100% leather.


----------



## stmichel

thanks for the info.

_


irishpandabear said:



			If you bring your bag or mail it to a Longchamp boutique they will repair the corners for free!
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## MassLaw15

The Pliage bags don't do a whole lot for me BUT I do like their all leather bags. Great bags that are sturdy & relatively cheap!


----------



## rosemarie

I love my 6 Longchamp bags because they are so durable and handy. I always have one folded with me if i need an extra bag to carry all my stuff in. My favourite is a black leather handheld bag, which can fit a lot inspite of its small size.


----------



## JudieH

What I have a hard time dealing with is the bottomless pit in the bags.  Do any of the nylon styles have pockets inside?  How do you guys keep yourselves organized?


----------



## girlygirl3

JudieH said:


> What I have a hard time dealing with is the bottomless pit in the bags.  Do any of the nylon styles have pockets inside?  How do you guys keep yourselves organized?



I use cosmetic/utility pouches and/or wristlets, which are also useful in my Bal City bag!


----------



## Eugin

I use my large black Le Pliage to work and for traveling. Although, I wish I could find a giant purseket to fit into it since there's only a small open pocket, and I'm always digging to find my cell phone.


----------



## sadye

I love them. I like that you can fold them up real small, they are awsome for traveling becuase they are a bit dressier than the herve chapelier bags. I have three, two of the totes (one large one small) and a beautiful leather purse


----------



## girl_chill

Best for travelling and for rainy days. Also, it's a welcome break when my shoulders start aching from the weight of my leather bags.  I tend to carry a lot and these are very practical for that


----------



## dcooney4

I have one that fits on the shoulder but is not big. It's the perfect rainy day bag, but I also wear it if I'm going somewhere the security may not be 100% and I don't want my bag shouting mug me.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I LOVE mine, the large nylon shoulder tote....

I use a chameleon insert in it.....the large one with the stiff sides. that way I can get right to my "money stuff" coinpurse, wallet, loyalty cards, etc.

http://www.chameleoninserts.com/id30.html

It is a match made in heaven, IMHO. I just did a three week, 3000 mile roadtrip from calif to utah, and the bag looks good as new.


----------



## RoseMary

i love them, they hold so much and since they aren't too expensive they are worry-free. i use them for work or travel.


----------



## JudieH

Wow, so many of you seem to love it.  Maybe I should try one out to see if I would like it.  However, I can't get past the fact that it doesn't have any pockets.  I have a Herve Chaplier and that has one zippered pocket. Even when I try to organize the bag with cosmetic cases, I never seem to find anything.

They look so chic though.


----------



## girlygirl3

It's probably a transition from bags with lots of pockets to this one that doesn't have any!  I had to get used to the Bal City bag this way too.  I use the small size pliage for running around and it's not too deep but if I were using a medium I would be throwing my gym clothes and sneakers in it.  (Actually, it could be that I have the medium and the next one is large - I was a little confused with sizing!)


----------



## guccidiva

I think they are very ugly


----------



## L etoile

My tote actually has one interior pocket, but the pocket does not have a zip closure.


----------



## JudieH

^^^  Which tote is that?

Thanks!


----------



## awong10

I'm currently using my 3rd Longchamp bag - the Large brown Pliage with long straps.  I use it mainly for school since its so big but it carries everything - books, folders, and even my huge 15.3" laptop!!  Only negative would have to be the lack of compartments.  I'm always digging through my bag to look for something.


----------



## misskt

I love Longchamp!! I have an XL Le Pliage (in Lilac), which is great to travel with! And I have a Le Pliage Hobo bag (in Brown), they're so easy to take care of and clean, I don't have to worry about getting them dirty or if it starts to rain!

 I would post pictures of them, however I am off to Paris in a few hours and my camera is tucked away in my bag. Perhaps when I get back!


----------



## turtlejd

I just bought a purple large pliage tote for travel.  I somehow think they're very elegant looking in a practical kinda way.


----------



## JudieH

I also think they are great looking.  But how does one remain organized???  Doesn't it drive you crazy?  No pockets?  Or is it just me?


----------



## soundjade

What do you use to clean it?  


I carry my life in that bag. 

did you girls know that you can get those holes fixed (the ones at the bottom at the corner? it seems it happens to every single one) for free? just bring it to the store.  but all they do is put these wack patches on the inside, so it still looks gross. 

when i head to paris i will most definitely buy more.  i heard its only $88 USD or less. 





misskt said:


> I love Longchamp!! I have an XL Le Pliage (in Lilac), which is great to travel with! And I have a Le Pliage Hobo bag (in Brown), they're so easy to take care of and clean, I don't have to worry about getting them dirty or if it starts to rain!
> 
> I would post pictures of them, however I am off to Paris in a few hours and my camera is tucked away in my bag. Perhaps when I get back!


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I love the leather Longchamp bags. They are classic and well-made. I just ordered this one: 




My biggest complaint is that their prices have increased a lot over the last couple of years. I wonder if the price of the Euro versus the Dollar has something to do with it.


----------



## RebinOrlando

I LOVE my Longchamps- and have aded to the colection over the years. The one I use the most is a rectangular one that is a bit more structured and has a long strap that goes across your body. Lots of pockets.. I use it when I want to be hands free but have room for my blackberry and essentials. I always get tons of complements on ot. I bought it in France but you cab get it online. I have had it for 8 years ad it is immaculate- never shows wear- and has been all over the world. I dont use them as my every day bags- but if I want to just carry around a few things- they are great. I have carried them in various colors shapes and sizes to theme parks, the beach, shoppiing in NYC, London, etc. They are lightweight, easy to pack and always look incedibly classy. I just bought a Longhamps wallet that I love.


----------



## hovercraftier

JudieH said:


> I also think they are great looking. But how does one remain organized??? Doesn't it drive you crazy? No pockets? Or is it just me?


 
Yes the lack of pockets is a drawback with the Le Pliage (although it has one small one right by the zipper). Nothing looks classier than digging around for your wallet for a half hour, don't you think? A chameleon/purseket thing would be a good investment if one were to carry it as an everyday bag. When I used my Longchamps as purses I was on vacation and I'd long given up attempting to look like a together, in-control person.


----------



## KKKKate

I LOVE my backpack.  It's so light to start off with.

I was in Sacks a few weeks ago and was surprised to see how many Longchamps leather bags and wallets they carry!  Also howmany leather totes they make.


----------



## QTbebe

thats liek me when i was HK everyone was using them and i got one, it was a limited edition too... and when i came back to canada, no one knew about it! i was like carrying this strange pink bag haha, but it was okay as long as it was functional right? but not really.... so it sits there at the back of the cloeset somewhere...


----------



## VVV

ZoeyZoo said:


> I love the leather Longchamp bags. They are classic and well-made. I just ordered this one:



Congratulations! I have this bag in black, and it is one my most-used bags. I have treated it very badly, and it is still in top notch condition.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

VVV said:


> Congratulations! I have this bag in black, and it is one my most-used bags. I have treated it very badly, and it is still in top notch condition.


 
I'm glad to hear it's holding up well. That was a big concern for me with a white bag. I haven't seen it in the larger size IRL yet so I can't wait to see it.


----------



## jayjay77

I'm a big fan.  I have two and will probably get a third.  The first is like a duffle bag, so I use it for travel only.  The second is the shopper, I use this when carrying bulky items -- for me it makes a great gym bag or travel carryon.  If I am using it as a purse I usually carry a smaller purse inside with wallet and cell, so these are not floating around the bag.


----------



## VVV

ZoeyZoo said:


> I'm glad to hear it's holding up well. That was a big concern for me with a white bag. I haven't seen it in the larger size IRL yet so I can't wait to see it.



Of course white leather is more delicate and needs to be looked after.

However, I have two other Longchamp bags in white leather, and they seem to be rather stain-resistant. Although I am not sure whether that white Rodeo bag has the same kind of leather.


----------



## gee

i  my le pliage ....and yes, the handles are leather.


----------



## shoe gal

i love my longchamp totes. they are definitely my throw-around bags. someone spilled coffee all over my taupe bag and its fine now! (we wiped off as much as possible) i don't take care of them and throw them around everywhere and they are still in great shape. though i end up tossing everything inside and then have a hard time sifting through to find something. oh well!


----------



## Leilani

Like the OP, I didn't really notice Longchamp bags before, but on a recent trip to NYC I saw them *everywhere* and realized what a great bag it is for toting around stuff.  I ended up getting the Le Pliage in the Slate color.


----------



## Eugin

CobaltBlu said:


> I LOVE mine, the large nylon shoulder tote....
> 
> I use a chameleon insert in it.....the large one with the stiff sides. that way I can get right to my "money stuff" coinpurse, wallet, loyalty cards, etc.
> 
> http://www.chameleoninserts.com/id30.html
> 
> It is a match made in heaven, IMHO. I just did a three week, 3000 mile roadtrip from calif to utah, and the bag looks good as new.


 
Thank you for this link! I'm going to look into this.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

VVV said:


> Of course white leather is more delicate and needs to be looked after.
> 
> However, I have two other Longchamp bags in white leather, and they seem to be rather stain-resistant. Although I am not sure whether that white Rodeo bag has the same kind of leather.


 
Thanks for the information. I hope it's the same leather since I know some leathers pick up stains really easily.


----------



## garden123

I have four Longchamp bags and love them. One of the large Planetes totes, one small Pliage handbag, a leather hobo, and one of their original classic large bucket bags (with the silver bamboo toggle).  I think they tend to have classic styles.

The Planetes bags are a little more sturdy than the Pliage (and a little more modern).


----------



## Mira

i won't use it as a tote for shopping or resturant ! 
But its great ! for travel ~ 
I'm getting the large size but still  not sure of the color mmmmmm


----------



## glamstudio

i love longchamp!  i'm using my mom's pliage


----------



## soundjade

hahah. that's not as bad as when i spilled ketchup all over the inside of my le pliage and notes/planner/etc. (bad karma, i stole a bottle of ketchup from the dining hall back at college a while ago) 

anyway, some light rinsing and scrubbing later, it was good as new =) 
i treat mine like crap too and its still functioning 




shoe gal said:


> i love my longchamp totes. they are definitely my throw-around bags. someone spilled coffee all over my taupe bag and its fine now! (we wiped off as much as possible) i don't take care of them and throw them around everywhere and they are still in great shape. though i end up tossing everything inside and then have a hard time sifting through to find something. oh well!


----------



## jcriley5

I just bought the black pliage and i love it!  Is it very durable to hold a laptop on a daily basis?  

At first I didn't think I would like the black and the brown on the handles together but when I saw it in person I thought it looked really nice and the handles dress it up.


----------



## jcriley5

Miss Sooky said:


> I tend to think of Longchamp in the same way that I think of Francesco Basia - great quality, under the radar workhorse bags that represent terrific value for money. I have never owned one, but know that I could . . .if that makes any sense at all!


I have a francesco basia bag and I love it!  It is a medium-large bag with nice detail and was $300 but I think it looks like it would cost a lot more because the leather quality and the detail of the purse is so good.


----------



## mushkins

Can anyone tell me the price of a Longchamp Le Pliage medium sized bag with short handles? I'm going to get my friend to get it for me in London.. what's the price going to be like for the medium?

And what are the best colours to get? I kind of like taupe... and chocolate..
Help?


----------



## L etoile

Yes, the large tote is sturdy enough to hold a large [Dell] laptop (so far).


----------



## guccisima

Longchamp is really popular here in Germany. I use my Pliage for university. I feel overdressed with high-end bags at the campus. I think Longchamp is perfect for studying!


----------



## guccisima

soundjade said:


> hahah. that's not as bad as when i spilled ketchup all over the inside of my le pliage and notes/planner/etc. (bad karma, i stole a bottle of ketchup from the dining hall back at college a while ago)
> 
> anyway, some light rinsing and scrubbing later, it was good as new =)
> i treat mine like crap too and its still functioning


 
I even put mine in the washing maschine. No problem for the Pliage. Looks like new afterwards.


----------



## schm

I'm in Spain right now and the le pliage bags are really cheaper here! I paid 72 Euros (about $105.00) for my med black pliage with long handles... normally they retail for $145!
If you're in Europe for vaca... its worth checking it out!


----------



## evil queen

I have 5 short handle medium le pliage, 1 long handle medium la planetes and a short handle limited edition "AFRICA" le pliage... they have been with me to the Basque Regions of Spain, South of France, Madrid, Barcelona, South of Spain, Paris, Nice, Avignon, Prague, Austria, Portugal, the US (NYC, LA, SF), Beijing, and ra few weeks ago, all around Turkey and to Dubai... they have been the PERFECT traveling tote--- it fits all the essentials including a huge shawl.  I was never a fan until I realized the difference between carrying the LONGCHAMP and my Feragamo or YSL or other leather bags for that matter (maybe with the exception of the RH Balenciaga).  It's a throw around bag that you don't have to worry about plus it weighs like a feather!  LOVE IT!

I use it with an easy to pull-out bag organizer, I can transfer ALL my things in one go if need be--- the organizer fits my other bags as well


----------



## Chanticleer

VVV said:


> What kind of model it was?
> 
> I personally own ten Longchamp bags. 7 of them are 100% leather, except for the interior lining. 3 of them are Pliages, which are made of nylon canvas and have leather handles.
> 
> To be frank, my Longchamps have the best price-quality ratio, compared to all other bags I own.




I have two Le Pliages and one Planete, and all have leather handles.  I absolutely love them!  Maybe the ones with the pleather were fakes?


----------



## bellem

may i know how u girls feel about the longchamp sergent colonel collection? thanks.


----------



## thisreallysucks

Does anyone know the prices for the following bags/sizes in USD or HKD?

Harmonie (striples/gold)
Planetes (croc)
LM nylon (repeating monogram pattern)
Jeremy Scott Travel Bag (telephones)
Flower Power

There is no Longchamp flagship in Toronto but I have relatives travelling to Hong Kong and Taiwan soon and I'm hoping they can pick it up for me.


----------



## pinkkitty14

anybody saw this model, LE PLIAGE (ref no: 1623498AT), is the cat & ballet shoes print. in store, wat's the selling price (EURO)?


----------



## doreenjoy

You can look up the prices in Euros on the www.longchamp.com web site. At the bottom choose a location in the EU


----------



## pinkkitty14

doreenjoy said:


> You can look up the prices in Euros on the www.longchamp.com web site. At the bottom choose a location in the EU


 
Hi Dear, the price tat i saw on web, is it the final price in store? or I've to add taxes??? thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

pinkkitty14 said:


> Hi Dear, the price tat i saw on web, is it the final price in store? or I've to add taxes??? thanks!



it is the price without taxes. USA does not have the VAT tax and sales tax varies by state.


----------



## LadyLDN

I bought two Le Pliage bags this week: a small one in Lavender & a medium in Bilberry. I'm in 2 minds about the Jeremy Scott designs... I think I like the idea of them.


----------



## Longchamp

thisreallysucks said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the following bags/sizes in USD or HKD?
> 
> Harmonie (striples/gold)
> Planetes (croc)
> LM nylon (repeating monogram pattern)
> Jeremy Scott Travel Bag (telephones)
> Flower Power
> 
> There is no Longchamp flagship in Toronto but I have relatives travelling to Hong Kong and Taiwan soon and I'm hoping they can pick it up for me.


 
I don't think you can get the Jeremy Scott telephones anymore, wasn't that last season??? or even season before? You'd have to get that through a reseller.


----------



## doreenjoy

Longchamp said:


> I don't think you can get the Jeremy Scott telephones anymore, wasn't that last season??? or even season before? You'd have to get that through a reseller.


 
I think Flower Power is from a few seasons ago, too. 

The others are all up on the Longchamp web site, and you can get prices there.


----------



## ballet_russe

doreenjoy said:


> I think Flower Power is from a few seasons ago, too.
> 
> The others are all up on the Longchamp web site, and you can get prices there.



yes, I didn't even see that...  Flower Power and the telephones are indeed from a few seasons ago. Flower Power was in the Spring 2008.


----------



## pinkkitty14

ballet_russe said:


> yes, I didn't even see that... Flower Power and the telephones are indeed from a few seasons ago. Flower Power was in the Spring 2008.


 
Ya, both were past seasons....


----------



## theknees

i have 3 Le Pliages. one black short handles size S, one red short handles size M, one black long handles 'shopping'. 

the 2 black ones were bought in Tokyo Narita Airport's duty free and are both made in China. the red size M was bought in Takashimaya department store in Osaka and is made in France. the heat stamp for the China one and the France one is different. the font size is different. 

so far i have noticed anything significantly different between the 2. i love my pliages because they're great for travelling, be it long trips or short trips. i've seen many people use the L size as a carry on bag as well. it fits tons of stuff and you don't have to worry about damaging your bag. the S size can fit tons of stuff too despite its small size. i can fit a water bottle in there as well as my long wallet.


----------



## timayyyyy

I just ordered a custom Le Pliages off the Longchamp website. I chose a medium chocolate with a taupe stripe, long handles, gold hardware and embroidery. I can't wait til it comes in!!


----------



## doreenjoy

timayyyyy said:


> I just ordered a custom Le Pliages off the Longchamp website. I chose a medium chocolate with a taupe stripe, long handles, gold hardware and embroidery. I can't wait til it comes in!!


 

Welcome to tPF!

I know you'll love the bag. I have three of the custom ones; they're so much fun, and you never see another woman with the same bag as you.


----------



## bethanycrt

girls what is your opinion of the longchamp harmonie plum tote?  i have yet to see one IRL.


2nd picture, thank you to thelvlady.


----------



## doreenjoy

bethanycrt said:


> girls what is your opinion of the longchamp harmonie plum tote? i have yet to see one IRL.
> 
> 
> 2nd picture, thank you to thelvlady.


 
I like it a lot. very pretty. My only issue with it is that it doesn't zip closed. I ride the subway a lot and it's not 100% safe in a crowd like that.

I also think the straps are a little thinner than the Le Pliage straps, so it's not quite as comfortable if you load it up with heavy items.


----------



## bethanycrt

thank you.  sure looks pretty, wonder why the bag is not a common sight?


----------



## ballet_russe

bethanycrt said:


> thank you.  sure looks pretty, wonder why the bag is not a common sight?



it is new. it has only been in stores for a couple months.


----------



## Lottabags

Item Name:  Longchamp Roseau
Seller Name: Blessingsndisguise
Item No.:    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370289465015&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Is this the real thing?  Not sure about the Nylon in this style.


----------



## doreenjoy

bethanycrt said:


> thank you. sure looks pretty, wonder why the bag is not a common sight?


 
if you like it, don't wait to long to buy one. They are low on this style in the San Francisco store already. The clutches are adorable!


----------



## timayyyyy

Doreen, I've been obsessively tracking my package and my Pliage is almost here! AHHHHHH! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

timayyyyy said:


> Doreen, I've been obsessively tracking my package and my Pliage is almost here! AHHHHHH! I'm so excited!!!


 
oh, cool! I hope you'll come back and post modeling pics for us. 

BTW I *love* your screen name. South Park rocks.


----------



## bethanycrt

doreenjoy said:


> if you like it, don't wait to long to buy one. They are low on this style in the San Francisco store already. The clutches are adorable!




really?  have you seen some in real life?  guess what, i just ordered online! i hope i made the right decision even though ive only seen harmonie totes in pictures...i think color plum is more striking than orange.  have you seen the latter as well?


----------



## doreenjoy

bethanycrt said:


> really? have you seen some in real life? guess what, i just ordered online! i hope i made the right decision even though ive only seen harmonie totes in pictures...i think color plum is more striking than orange. have you seen the latter as well?


 
Yes, I've seen both. The fabric has a nice soft nap to it...I loved stroking it! I think I'm going to pick up the clutch. It's nice and sizeable and I love clutches for daytime. 

The plum is nicer IMO than the orange. The orange is a little bright and couldn't be worn with as wide a palette, again IMO. The plum is lovely would work great with a lot of other colors.

I hope you love yours. Come back and share pics when you get it!


----------



## sw0pp

just bought a large shopper in Myrtille as a gift, it's limited edition here, I thought myrtille would be permanent


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow the harmonie plum is gorgeous


----------



## bethanycrt

i will.  thank you, you`ve been such a big help.


----------



## timayyyyy

doreenjoy said:


> oh, cool! I hope you'll come back and post modeling pics for us.
> 
> BTW I *love* your screen name. South Park rocks.


 

My lovely fiance told me that he received the package today! I haven't seen it yet but I will soon. I will definitely post pics as soon as I get my paws on it!! That is IF I get my paws on it. It's supposed to be part of my christmas present from him but we'll see about that .

South Park does rock! I'm glad you get a kick out of my screen name, most people I encounter do especially when they find out that my name is actually Timi .


----------



## shangvillaruel

can't wait for the eiffel tower pliage!


----------



## Man@Mallory

xxx
read our rules please.


----------



## ballet_russe

Man@Mallory said:


> xxx
> please don't quote offenders - makes more work for us!




selling things not allowed on TPF


----------



## Man@Mallory

How was my comment a sales pitch?  I didn't mention my company name nor give out my contact details?

I was just putting information out there...I mean TPF no offence or harm ^^

I guess my wrists have been slapped!


----------



## Swanky

we're very strict about people making comments about their stock or business. . . . especially new members.  Kind of makes it look like you came to drum up business


----------



## Man@Mallory

Oh yeah....drumming up business is naughty!  Point made 

Is it okay to let people what to expect from SS10 collection...which I have seen, and they may not have?


----------



## Swanky

yes


----------



## Man@Mallory

bethanycrt said:


> girls what is your opinion of the longchamp harmonie plum tote?  i have yet to see one IRL.
> 
> 
> 2nd picture, thank you to thelvlady.




Harmonie is a great range, however they don't have zips, only snap fastening and I'm not sure how durable the velvet finish would be.  I think during the wet British winter it might look a little sad!

Nice idea to add some texture to the collection, and the plum version has some fabulous colours, but not hugely practical.  But then, I'm a guy, so what do I know about handbags...and does practicality ever come into the equation!?!


----------



## joyoflife

I'm looking to buy the medium Cosmos satchel in cognac in the next couple of months (just underbid on eBay - rats). If anyone knows of any coupons or discounts (ie. to Magnums) please let me know! I'm a poor, poor student. Thanks in advance! (And thanks to this thread - since prior to reading it, I hadn't realized that Longchamp made my surprisingly new favorite bag.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ joyoflife, the big Longchamp sale of the boutiques is in January if you can wait then.   they will have sale online but if you live near the boutique go to the store because they bring out all the old stock at discount.


----------



## joyoflife

Thank you, Ballet_Russe - it suits me fine to wait til then. I'll have to find out about whether I'm close to a boutique. I'm not familiar with this brand, but am I correct to assume that the Cosmos line is somewhat new? This is the one I'm planning on and it's currently retailing on their website for $900.


----------



## ballet_russe

I think Cosmos began about 2 years ago, around or after the same time they launched the Legende line.


----------



## joyoflife

Well, maybe I'll get lucky then. However, there are no boutiques are in my area (San Diego) - just department stores were listed in their store locator. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the online specials.


----------



## doreenjoy

joyoflife said:


> Well, maybe I'll get lucky then. However, there are no boutiques are in my area (San Diego) - just department stores were listed in their store locator. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the online specials.


 

If you call the boutique in San Francisco, they may be willing to sell a bag to you on the phone during the sale. It's worth a phone call. Sorry I don't have the number handy, but you can get it by calling 415-555-1212.


----------



## joyoflife

Thank you, Doreenjoy! I'll give it a shot - will the sale be advertised on the Longchamp site?


----------



## doreenjoy

joyoflife said:


> Thank you, Doreenjoy! I'll give it a shot - will the sale be advertised on the Longchamp site?


 
I'm not sure. Maybe *ballet russe* knows?  I know the sale will be in January sometime.


----------



## ballet_russe

last year, the sale started January 8th


----------



## joyoflife

Definitely worth the wait, especially since I have plenty to distract myself with until early to mid-January, what with school and Christmas travel (although I bet that Cosmos would make a fine carry-on!). It also occurred to me that I have a friend living in San Fransisco who is all about getting luxury items on sale so I'm sure that she'd be more than happy to oblige running in to see if my bag is on sale at the shop up there. 

Do either of you know if the sale works like a lot of sample sales where the prices discount even more over the days or are they pretty set?


----------



## mocha.lover

Lonchamp bags are really popular at my school but I think they are a bit plain to my taste so I wouldn't carry one.


----------



## doreenjoy

joyoflife said:


> Definitely worth the wait, especially since I have plenty to distract myself with until early to mid-January, what with school and Christmas travel (although I bet that Cosmos would make a fine carry-on!). It also occurred to me that I have a friend living in San Fransisco who is all about getting luxury items on sale so I'm sure that she'd be more than happy to oblige running in to see if my bag is on sale at the shop up there.
> 
> Do either of you know if the sale works like a lot of sample sales where the prices discount even more over the days or are they pretty set?


 

I don't believe they do "deeper discounts" as the sale goes on. After a few weeks the remaining sale bags are sent off somewhere and are no longer available in the stores. 

Bags do go quickly, so IMO it's best to get there early. Last sale I was out of town (June) and when I got back in July, they had only a small selection left. Fortunately they did have the small accessories in blue that I'd wanted. 

I hope your friend in SF can pick up the bag for you!


----------



## tresjoliex

What color and size(price) is this? Is this the one that's $119?


----------



## ballet_russe

that is the "type M" Pliage which is short handles and medium size.  I do not see it much in US but it is very popular in Paris.  It is $118.


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> that is the "type M" Pliage which is short handles and medium size. I do not see it much in US but it is very popular in Paris. It is $118.


 
I've seen it in the San Francisco boutique. I believe if you tell your friend: "Short handles" and "Size medium" she can find it. 

I believe the color is bilberry, a very deep purple, but it could also be navy. Hard to tell on my monitor.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ Sorry I was confusing. :shame: Doreen and others, I mean that I do not see girls in US carrying the type M even though you can buy it everywhere. Short handles seems more popular with women in Paris.

The photo looks black to me?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

The photo looks like black to me..but it could be navy...


----------



## tresjoliex

I can't decide between navy and graphite..


----------



## joyoflife

I'm considering a Pliage for a school bag in the spring because everyone seems to wax poetic on their durability. I am not too familiar with the sizing dimensions and will look it up, but I'd also like all of your opinions. I imagine that I'll need to carry 2 books, occasionally one more, and I can't decide between the short or long handles. 

Are the longer ones too long to be carried in hand? Also, can the fabric really handle the stress that will be placed on the stitched areas where the handles are sewn? Lastly, is it a shiny or matte nylon? Thanks everyone.


----------



## tresjoliex

^I like the short handles.


----------



## joyoflife

tresjoliex said:


> I like the short handles.



Yes, so do I. I found an older thread asking this very question and most of resposes were in favor of the longer handles for practicality. But if I don't like something aesthetically, I could care less how sensible it is. That said, if something is unbearable to use, I can only tolerate it for so long before I find myself avoiding it. 

I'm considering a custom so maybe I can find them in a shop to try on before committing.


----------



## tresjoliex

^Do you have a Nordstrom by you?


----------



## joyoflife

Yes, and I think it's a good Nordstrom, too - one of the larger ones with higher end stuff. I'll stop in next week when I'm in the area.


----------



## digby723

joyoflife said:


> I'm considering a Pliage for a school bag in the spring because everyone seems to wax poetic on their durability. I am not too familiar with the sizing dimensions and will look it up, but I'd also like all of your opinions. I imagine that I'll need to carry 2 books, occasionally one more, and I can't decide between the short or long handles.
> 
> Are the longer ones too long to be carried in hand? Also, can the fabric really handle the stress that will be placed on the stitched areas where the handles are sewn? Lastly, is it a shiny or matte nylon? Thanks everyone.



Sorry for my extremely poor pics, the lighting is bad and I used my cell phone lol. I use my le pliage mainly for running around and it's the 10x10x5½ inch (the medium one with long handles). The last pic shows everything that was in my bag, a notebook, kindle, trail mix bars, wallet, sunglasses, key, pencil and some random receipts lol. If want it to carry normal sized textbooks, I'd suggest getting the large. I can sometimes fit a textbook in this bag, but I can't zip it then. Hope this helps to put it in perspective for you!


----------



## doreenjoy

Get the large for a school bag. The medium is more the size of a normal handbag IMO. 

If you plan to load up the bag, I'd go for long handles so you can put it over your shoulder. I'm 5'5" and I can carry the long handled bags off of my hand.


----------



## hambisyosa

anyone knows where to buy longchamp in HK ?? TIA !


----------



## ballet_russe

^ there is a boutique at Harbour CIty Mall


----------



## sab_angel

I have been thinking about getting one of these bags! They are so cute and can be worn with just about anything!! Also its neat that you can customize them!


----------



## joyoflife

Thanks Digby and Doreenjoy. I think you're right about the larger being more practical. After searching around for photos, it actually becomes more difficult to get a sense of the sizing. I'll probably stop into a Nordstrom in the next week or so to get a real idea. 

And I'm sure the long handles are better for my purposes - it can just be so hard to get over the way something looks, you know? I wish the long handles were just a but shorter, or the short ones a touch longer. Oh well, I still have a term of online classes before I get back on to a real campus so I have plenty of time for research. Thanks again for your insight (and those photos!).


----------



## doreenjoy

Maybe when you see it in person, the long handles won't look so long. I find with the larger bags, the long handles look more proportional. With the smaller bags, the short handles are very cute.


----------



## joyoflife

Doreenjoy, when I do finally decide on the size, I'm planing on some custom embroidery and I see that you've had this done. On the Longchamp site, I only see that the custom bag service offers this but I want a simple black bag without the stripe (and I'm not a fan of the black on black stripe). 

So, I was considering going through Magnums but it looks like they're cursive font is a little larger than what is offered on the Longchamp site (and I prefer the smaller look of the Longchamp). If it isn't too much trouble, would you tell me what you think (I have posted a photo below of Magnums' option)? I will have seven letters and one space. 

I really appreciate your help - it's so great having access to someone who has experience with these bags.


----------



## doreenjoy

joyoflife said:


> Doreenjoy, when I do finally decide on the size, I'm planing on some custom embroidery and I see that you've had this done. On the Longchamp site, I only see that the custom bag service offers this but I want a simple black bag without the stripe (and I'm not a fan of the black on black stripe).
> 
> So, I was considering going through Magnums but it looks like they're cursive font is a little larger than what is offered on the Longchamp site (and I prefer the smaller look of the Longchamp). If it isn't too much trouble, would you tell me what you think (I have posted a photo below of Magnums' option)? I will have seven letters and one space.
> 
> I really appreciate your help - it's so great having access to someone who has experience with these bags.


 

It's really an issue of personal taste, so if you prefer the smaller font I'd keep looking. 

You can always buy the bag and have it customized somewhere else, if you can find a place that does embroidery. I bet a web search would turn up quite a few places.


BTW, I sometimes wish I hadn't done the custom embroidery, and if I get another one I probably won't. It's fun but I got bored with it quickly.


----------



## joyoflife

Yes, I was thinking I could try another place for it. Interesting that you've become rather disenchanted with your embroidery. I can understand that - I usually go for simple and classic so as to avoid getting tired of something but the Longchamp style looked so unobtrusive. I was initially just exploring their custom bag options and ended up liking the way it looked. We'll see, though.


----------



## juicyincouture

le pliage totes are classic i have one in purple n cant stop wearing it. they are very versatile


----------



## juicyincouture

i bought mine a while ago is it too late to personalize them?


----------



## joyoflife

I think if you went the route that Doreenjoy mentioned and just found a local embroidery shop, then no, it wouldn't be too late. I'm not sure if Longchamp or Magnums would do it but they might.


----------



## juicyincouture

ok cool thanks


----------



## tresjoliex

What's the best price of finding a black/navy longchamp le pliage m on sale?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ wait for Magnums.net, Saks, or NM to have a F&F type event of 20-25% off. The bags do not go on discount usually because they are the permanent collection colors of Longchamp


----------



## tresjoliex

Thanks!!


----------



## joyoflife

Right now Magnums is offering a preferred customer discount of 20% with use of the code 'Santa.' Good til the 14th, I believe (though you can double check me under the Steals and Deals category). 

Today I went to Bloomingdales to check out the Le Pliages in order to see what I think of the handle and bag sizes, and I think I'm more perplexed than before. The sales associate was of no help - she simply repeated my own words back me in a murmur. Very odd. 

I definitely like the smooth black or dark croc embossed leather trim against the black nylon, and I think the large may be the right size, but the handles just aren't working for me! I just wish that the longer ones were shorter by like, three inches or so. When I carry a tote over my shoulder, I like the drop to stop just under my arm. So, perhaps the Le Pliages are not for me. But the darker leather does look lovely. We'll see.

And they don't carry the Cosmos line - I was hoping to see it in real life before I ordered it. Oh well.


----------



## nordia5

Looking into buying a long handled Le Pliage! What neutral color should I get?


----------



## tresjoliex

^I really liked the black and the graphite. I saw them IRL. Before I wanted navy, but didn't like the color IRL


----------



## nordia5

Yes, I was leaning toward the black also! I love the way the black looks with the brown leather  Now I just have to wait until after Christmas to buy it, lol. Wayy too broke right now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i love the black (own that color) and i also really like the taupe.


----------



## tresjoliex

Is there a such thing as black leather trim?


----------



## ballet_russe

tresjoliex said:


> Is there a such thing as black leather trim?



Yes, the Longchamp Planète line has black leather trim. Planete always have the leather trim matching the nylon.  Take a look at longchamp.com and you will see everything you are wondering about there.








There was a special Pliage line produced only for the boutiques in Asia last year that had black leather trim. I cannot find the pictures, but it did exist
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/le-pliage-with-black-leather-strap-401544.html


----------



## tresjoliex

Thanks. I prefer the other trim!


----------



## *Silk*

Hi guys, just wanted to ask this question, as I'm starting to get a little worried:wondering 
3 years back, I bought a light green pliage bag, size S, with short handles. I bought it at a shop, mentioned on the Longchamp website. Recently though, I noticed that this bag has a line stamped into the leather, underneath the logo, while my other bags ( purchased at the official Longchamp shop) don't have such a "line". When I bought the green one, it was on sale, so I think it must be about 5 years old. Is this normal?:s


----------



## doreenjoy

Mine have the line! Bought them all directly from Longchamp, too.


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm posting these pics because so many have questions about the custom LePliage bags. 

These are Size 3 and Size 4.  They are different than the boutique sizes.

Size 3:






Size 4:


----------



## vividsenses

Hi, I'm a longchamp newbie. 

I'm keen to get a customised le pilage on e webby. But I'm so confused about the sizes. 
I'm keen on the size 3. However, judging from the dimension of 12 3/4"x 19 3/4", it seems HUGE. 

The standard Le Pilage medium is only 12" x 11" x 8". Should I get the size 2 instead? 

The custom short handle also seems shorter than the standard short handle. Am I wrong? 

Thank you for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## vividsenses

Thanks doreenjoy, I just dropped u a PM on the custom sizes too.


----------



## doreenjoy

No problem! 

The custom size 3 is a little bigger than the Large non-custom size. It's a good tote size. 

If you're looking for more of a handbag, I'd go with size 2. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## vividsenses

Doreenjoy, thanks for the prompt replies! 

WOW, the size 3 is actually bigger than Large non-custom. Now that explains the wide difference. Did you get your size 3 ( blue with striking pink) in long handles? 

I must check out boutique to test the sizes IRL before deciding. 

You are a real great help


----------



## doreenjoy

Yep mine all have long handles.


----------



## SweetiexJenn

Where can I buy longchamp in new York besides the 2 stand alones? Do SAKs or bloomies or macys sell them? Any advice would be awesome as I'm flying there this christmas! Hear it's gonna be rainy!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

SweetiexJenn said:


> Where can I buy longchamp in new York besides the 2 stand alones? Do SAKs or bloomies or macys sell them? Any advice would be awesome as I'm flying there this christmas! Hear it's gonna be rainy!



Both Saks and Bloomies carry Longchamp bags.   Macy's doesnt.


----------



## ballet_russe

*Silk* said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to ask this question, as I'm starting to get a little worried:wondering
> 3 years back, I bought a light green pliage bag, size S, with short handles. I bought it at a shop, mentioned on the Longchamp website. Recently though, I noticed that this bag has a line stamped into the leather, underneath the logo, while my other bags ( purchased at the official Longchamp shop) don't have such a "line". When I bought the green one, it was on sale, so I think it must be about 5 years old. Is this normal?:s



the line is the old version of the logo.  Only last year they started the logo with no line and the jockey raised instead of impressed into the leather.


----------



## SweetiexJenn

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Both Saks and Bloomies carry Longchamp bags.   Macy's doesnt.



^ thank you hun!


----------



## *Silk*

ballet_russe said:


> the line is the old version of the logo. Only last year they started the logo with no line and the jockey raised instead of impressed into the leather.


Thank you!


----------



## livewithclass

I just recently discovered the Harmonie line on their website - I've never seen these IRL so I was wondering what you guys think of them? I'm especially interested in the plum based one - I think it look so beautiful! But I also read that it's made from cotton, I think? For those of you who have one, or who have seen one in the stores - what do you think of them? And how is the quality? It would seem that the cotton would wear out more easily and be much harder to take care of than the nylon from the Le Pliage line.
TIA!


----------



## Belle de Jour

I agree, Longchamp is very popular and widely available here in Germany . Eiffel tower bags everywhere .
When I was in Paris I felt like everyone and their mother had a Longchamp bag for traveling!

How well do the leather bags hold up and age? Are they good for years to come?
Are they the same type of workhorses the Pliages are?



My mother has this bag. At first I thought it would look very conservative and be dated soon, but that is totally not the case! It looks classic yet very modern and the quality is superb .... Maybe I can get a pic when we meet next time...


----------



## jessdressed

I got myself the le pliage bag and love it. I purchased it from nordies. My question is does this line come with a dustbag? I didn't get one so just doublechecking. Even if this bag is made of nylon it would nice if it came with a one.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ no there is no dustbag for Pliage.  I do not think you need one.


----------



## jessdressed

^^ thanks just wanted to 
make sure


----------



## doreenjoy

You can fold up the Le Pliage and store it flat...no need for a dust bag IMO.


----------



## TejasMama

doreenjoy said:


> You can fold up the Le Pliage and store it flat...no need for a dust bag IMO.



This is another reason I love my Longchamp-- they take up no storage space.  They are so lightweight and I'm really noticing how heavy some of my other bags are.  I have a feeling i'llbe using mine a lot this summer!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i have been using mine for 3 mos now, the grey planete SH medium  i love this bag so much!


----------



## dreamscapexl

Anyone here using their Longchamp for work or school? I'm using my large Le Pliage for school next year, and I was wondering if someone could offer me suggestions on how to organize the inside. *is not used to the lack of pockets* Does anyone here use a Purse-to-Go or other type of system (ie. many wristlets) to organize their Longchamp?


----------



## nlittman124

I use a large blue lonchamp with long handles and its amazing for school! i use a large ish wristlet for all the small items and just put my wallet and glasses cases in normally.


----------



## doreenjoy

dreamscapexl said:


> Anyone here using their Longchamp for work or school? I'm using my large Le Pliage for school next year, and I was wondering if someone could offer me suggestions on how to organize the inside. *is not used to the lack of pockets* Does anyone here use a Purse-to-Go or other type of system (ie. many wristlets) to organize their Longchamp?


 

i have a collection of small accessory pouches that I use to organize smaller items in my large Le Pliage totes.


----------



## belovaldi

Does anyone know whether Planetes come in white color? I came across it on ebay and wondering whether in real there is such color (never saw it) or whether it's just another creative fake


----------



## doreenjoy

I believe they have made the Planetes in white. You should post in the Authentication Forum just to be safe.


----------



## c0uture

Does anyone have the Longchamp Open Tote? I wanted to know if it'll be good as an every day bag. I'll be switching between my large tote and the open tote, thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

c0uture said:


> Does anyone have the Longchamp Open Tote? I wanted to know if it'll be good as an every day bag. I'll be switching between my large tote and the open tote, thanks!


 

My only gripe about the open tote is that it can't go over the shoulder, which is a must for me in a city bag.


----------



## clementine8

hi there, i will be in milan in a few weeks and i'm planning to buy a le pliage there. anyone can tell me where best to go? thanks.


----------



## c0uture

doreenjoy said:


> My only gripe about the open tote is that it can't go over the shoulder, which is a must for me in a city bag.



^ True! I understand.


----------



## J`adore LV

I'm planning on getting a Longchamp Pliage with the Eiffel Tower on it.  I prefer the look of the shorter handle.  

Can you wear the short-handled Pliage on your shoulder or is it just hand held?

Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

J`adore LV said:


> I'm planning on getting a Longchamp Pliage with the Eiffel Tower on it. I prefer the look of the shorter handle.
> 
> Can you wear the short-handled Pliage on your shoulder or is it just hand held?
> 
> Thanks!


 

I can't wear it over my shoulder comfortably, but ballet_russe and others can.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Check the Longchamp website for offical list of retailers. Just beware with the open markets because most bags sold there are fakes.



clementine8 said:


> hi there, i will be in milan in a few weeks and i'm planning to buy a le pliage there. anyone can tell me where best to go? thanks.


----------



## Mair

I would _love _an xlight messenger but I can't justify the expense at the moment.  I hope they don't stop making it in the colour I like...


----------



## Mair

dreamscapexl said:


> Anyone here using their Longchamp for work or school? I'm using my large Le Pliage for school next year, and I was wondering if someone could offer me suggestions on how to organize the inside. *is not used to the lack of pockets* Does anyone here use a Purse-to-Go or other type of system (ie. many wristlets) to organize their Longchamp?



I use mine for school and I simply throw everything in however I like.  

As a side note, I spilled blackcurrant juice over my light-coloured pliage the other day and to my pleasant surprise it completely cleaned off with soap and water!  Usually when a light coloured thing gets dirty it's bye-bye time...


----------



## purse-nality

hey all! help plz! i'm looking for the le pliage medium short handles in MANDARIN. anyone know where (u.s/europe?) to find? TIA!


----------



## smooches2608

purse-nality said:


> hey all! help plz! i'm looking for the le pliage medium short handles in MANDARIN. anyone know where (u.s/europe?) to find? TIA!



yes please.. anyone?.. i've been to bloomies in south coast plaza and fashion island but no luck.. 
i really love the medium short strap and that mandarin is divine!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ did you check bagshop.com for mandarin?  they used to have it


----------



## purse-nality

^none


----------



## KEW112

I love Longchamp bags for traveling and work! There are plenty of sizes and colors to fit your style and needs. I have a navy blue and red bag that I like to tie a colorful scarf to.


----------



## onejump

i'm a bit confused about the sizes as tpfers refer to them as "M", "L" etc. while the website only shows the dimensions. is "shopping" different from "M"? which one is larger?


----------



## goldbundles

i'm very pleased with my victoire.  never thought it could be so functional and all-weather. toss it and abuse it... it's still great!


----------



## lls

I love the Le Pliage line and have a few in different colours and sizes. I always have one tucked in my bag to use as a carrier bag whenever I go shopping.


----------



## Ania

onejump said:


> i'm a bit confused about the sizes as tpfers refer to them as "M", "L" etc. while the website only shows the dimensions. is "shopping" different from "M"? which one is larger?



It's a bit confusing I know! I don't understand why the website doesn't state state the model "name" as well as dimensions...

Shopping is larger than "M" and only comes with long handles (I think).


----------



## ballet_russe

"shopping" is the long handled type and comes in two sizes. The body of the bag is not exactly same as M and L.

TPFers refer to M, shopping, XL, S and L because that is what is printed on the leather flap of the Pliage bag.


----------



## onejump

^ I see, thanks!!


----------



## Kimmi

Does anyone have the large planetes long handle AND a large long handle le pliage?  I have the large le pliage and find it just a bit big for everyday for me (but great for travel and shopping),  the Planetes measurements seem an inch smaller in either direction and I am wondering if it looks a little smaller or carries the same as the le pliage.


----------



## ballet_russe

Kimmi said:


> Does anyone have the large planetes long handle AND a large long handle le pliage?  I have the large le pliage and find it just a bit big for everyday for me (but great for travel and shopping),  the Planetes measurements seem an inch smaller in either direction and I am wondering if it looks a little smaller or carries the same as the le pliage.



I have both. Mine are from a few years ago, and they seem exactly the same size and volume to me.

The newer version of the long handle large pliage is smaller than older version of long handle large pliage. Please see my post, for more information.
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...highlight=ballet_russe+longchamp#post15269596


----------



## Kimmi

^Thanks!  I have the older style large from about 3 yrs ago so if the style is a little smaller now,  that's perfect!  BTW how do you like the planetes compared to the reg  tote?


----------



## divadivine682

Hey fellow longchamp lovers, I have a question...theres a place near me that does embroidery and screen printing....I was considering getting my cyclemen le pliage embroidered with my name, should I risk it??? I'm so nervous!!


----------



## charababe

I just saw in the Longchamp website that there are new colors for the Le Pliage!! 
Pink, Gray, Coralie (khaki-ish) and the deep red and bilberry are back.  Are they the initial line up for f/w 2010?


----------



## purse-nality

^excited to know too! i heard there's goin to be a "papaya". not sure if for fall.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

any Longchamp sales going on?  I missed out on the Large LP on Nordies' website. booo!


----------



## pureplatinum

until i used le pliage (i have the limited edition lm in paper), i never appreciated how light these bags are! very low maintenance, and the medium size can hold a lot too! i'm heading to hk next month and i hope to buy another there (hope it's on sale). there are lots of longchamp styles to choose from and the prices are good.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Does the color "GARANCE" mean  red?   I am contemplating on purchasing my first LP.  TIA!


----------



## clementine8

charababe said:


> I just saw in the Longchamp website that there are new colors for the Le Pliage!!
> Pink, Gray, Coralie (khaki-ish) and the deep red and bilberry are back. Are they the initial line up for f/w 2010?


 
did you see it at the official website of longchamp? how come i'm not seeing the bilberry there? i'm still seeing the S/S colors and the usual basic ones. can anyone confirm if longchamp have already released new colors for le pliage for their F/W line? thanks.


----------



## divadivine682

pureplatinum said:


> until i used le pliage (i have the limited edition lm in paper), i never appreciated how light these bags are! very low maintenance, and the medium size can hold a lot too! i'm heading to hk next month and i hope to buy another there (hope it's on sale). there are lots of longchamp styles to choose from and the prices are good.


 
OMG! I'm sooo with you on this one! I have used my medium long handle  le pliage for the past month and tried to switch out to my juicy couture daydreamer yesterday to go shopping.........ahh! My shoulder was killing me! And it had the same exact stuff in it my lepliage had! Switched right back when I got home


----------



## smiles1003

Nordstrom has the longchamp expandable tote on sale during for their anniversary sale.  (I think it may be a nordstrom exclusive....)

They are retailing for 180 dollars and they will be about $125 during the anniversary sale.  They are available in black, brown, bilberry and navy. I pre ordered two the black and the bilberry  

I fell in love with this style!!! it is like two bags in one!  It goes from the size of a regular purse to the tote by simply zipping!  

You may want to check it out at your local nordies!


----------



## dreamscapexl

Also had a new appreciation for Le Pliage this week. I started teaching full-time, and I've been lugging a huge 2" binder, plus a very full folder, art supplies, pencil case, eyeglasses case, umbrella, etc. without problems.  So awesome.


----------



## butterfly36029

I am slowly falling in love with Longchamp...my mom got a Gatsby and I ADORE it and I have a Planetes and looove it!!! so practical...


----------



## Man@Mallory

clementine8 said:


> did you see it at the official website of longchamp? how come i'm not seeing the bilberry there? i'm still seeing the S/S colors and the usual basic ones. can anyone confirm if longchamp have already released new colors for le pliage for their F/W line? thanks.


 
The FW10 collection is just starting to come into stores in the UK...And I'll post some pictures very soon!


----------



## divadivine682

i just ordered the black medium long handle pliage from magnums and it got here sooooo fast!! Plus they sent me a $10 off coupon towards my next purchase.... This is my second longchamp and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Congrats! I have 3 Longchamp Le Pliage bags and I still haven't bought black. I think black will be my next Le Pliage. It's essential!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Is "Praline" one of the next Fall 2010 colors?


----------



## divadivine682

Heres a few modeling pics of my two longchamp babies......

medium le pliage in cyclemen:







my daughter dragging it away!! (shes 16 months but already loooooves purses! )






And my newest edition, the black medium!! :


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^  I love that rich purple-magenta color of Cyclamen! Do you own any Le Pliage in the large size? Or are you a medium-size Le Pliage girl?


----------



## divadivine682

Lindsay_Levin said:


> ^ I love that rich purple-magenta color of Cyclamen! Do you own any Le Pliage in the large size? Or are you a medium-size Le Pliage girl?


 
The large is too large for me...i guess I'm strictly a medium girl! LOL


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I have a medium Pliage too in Terracotta. I've beat the hell out of it, though. It's time for a new one!


----------



## pixiechic

Just ordered my first Longchamp -- an open tote in Praline. I wanted something to carry stuff to work in (lunch, iPad, papers, etc.) that I could fold back up and stuff in my purse if it's empty on the way home. I used to carry gigantic shoulder bags to hold all my stuff, but lately I've been more comfortable with smaller handheld bags.

I'm normally not big on beigy/tan bags, but I thought Praline might be a good summer --> fall transition color; not so light that it gets dirty fast, not so dark it reminds me of winter. If I love it, I can see a possible Bilberry in my future   Will post pics in the "show" thread when it arrives!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Oooo, is that the Praline?? It looks darker on Nordstrom. Your pic looks like a milky chocolate. I love that color. Can't wait to see actual pictures of your bag!


----------



## *Silk*

I love the new fall/winter colours!  At the moment, I own six Longchamp bags. Yes, I'm an addict I'd like to add a splash of *bilberry *to my collection very soon!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

*Silk* said:


> I love the new fall/winter colours!  At the moment, I own six Longchamp bags. Yes, I'm an addict I'd like to add a splash of *bilberry *to my collection very soon!



oooh nice! pls post your bags..so we can oogle on it.


----------



## *Silk*

^^ Sorry, no pics Instead of spending my money on Longchamp, I guess I should buy a digital camera:shame: But hey, I just love le Pliage!


----------



## gabz

Had a horrific day so dh treated me to medium le pliage in black from lida boutique love it


----------



## canadianstudies

gabz said:


> Had a horrific day so dh treated me to medium le pliage in black from lida boutique love it


 
Very sweet of your DH! How much was your new bag?


----------



## maineiac

This thread has inspired me! I am anxiously awaiting my first two Le Pliages! 

I am going on a trip next week and will christen my new Large Pliage in red, as my carry-on and the small in paper, as my everyday handbag. They better be as great as described, or else!


----------



## gabz

160


----------



## lastnametea

Hello! Does anyone have information on these limited edition Le Pliage bags?? I've been looking for a longchamp section for PF but I can't seem to find one. These three designs just came out within the last week or two and I can't find any information on where to get these guys! They aren't even for sale on the longchamp website! 














I'm in love with this one!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ call the NYC Soho boutique and ask. Or email Longchamp the company

we did discuss that already.  somebody who knows said, that they are very very limited.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

ladies and gentlemen.. we need to ask the MODs to set up a Longchamp Subforum.  It is getting a bit hard searching threads related to Longchamp when it's all over the place.

Post your request for a Longchamp Subforum here please! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/longchamp-490703.html


----------



## twochubbycheeks

lastnametea said:


> Hello! Does anyone have information on these limited edition Le Pliage bags?? I've been looking for a longchamp section for PF but I can't seem to find one. These three designs just came out within the last week or two and I can't find any information on where to get these guys! They aren't even for sale on the longchamp website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this one!



accdg to a fellow pfer- Man@Mallory:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-new-colours-fall-winter-2010-a-597049-2.html


----------



## lastnametea

Thanks TwoChubbyCHeeks. And you're right! We really need a subforum dedicated to Longchamp!


----------



## jillvalentine

lastnametea said:


> Hello! Does anyone have information on these limited edition Le Pliage bags?? I've been looking for a longchamp section for PF but I can't seem to find one. These three designs just came out within the last week or two and I can't find any information on where to get these guys! They aren't even for sale on the longchamp website!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this one!



I tried calling a couple of the boutiques to inquire about these bags to no avail  Has anybody been able to find out more about them? I really want the grey one.


----------



## bagaholic85

try the soho boutique in nyc.  its their main "hub".  maybe they only release them on certain dates?


----------



## anitalilac

After seeing the price here in US, I am kicking myself for not grabbing one while at the Amsterdam Airport, end of June..It was 66 Euros for the spring colors. Anyway I love it in dark colors more so I am planning to get it in Bilberry once I move back to the States.


----------



## wsaw

Hey there Longchamp lovers!! 
I would like to find out if the Longchamp bags sold in bagshop is authentic.
Here is the link...http://www.bagshop.com/store/mcart.php?ID=6416
Please help me out...Thank you!!


----------



## ballet_russe

^ yes. use search. already answered many times.


----------



## gabz

How do u store ur le pliage? I don't know whether to hang it on a hook or put it in a slot in my little purse shelf which means folding a handle back will this hurt the leather?


----------



## StarBrite310

Everytime I go to Bloomingdale's my eyes always focus on the Pliage bags so today I finally went over to the Longchamp area and decided to really have a look and try the bags on. I adore the medium size Pliage and will probably be getting one of these bags over the weekend. I have no clue which color I want though haha! 

Anyway, I do think it would be nice for Longchamp to have it's own subforum on here. For some reason, I thought it did and I was surprised when I didn't see one. I'd love to have threads for photos of all the different colors


----------



## twochubbycheeks

gabz said:


> How do u store ur le pliage? I don't know whether to hang it on a hook or put it in a slot in my little purse shelf which means folding a handle back will this hurt the leather?



I just fold them like when they came from the store.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

StarBrite310 said:


> Everytime I go to Bloomingdale's my eyes always focus on the Pliage bags so today I finally went over to the Longchamp area and decided to really have a look and try the bags on. I adore the medium size Pliage and will probably be getting one of these bags over the weekend. I have no clue which color I want though haha!
> 
> Anyway, I do think it would be nice for Longchamp to have it's own subforum on here. For some reason, I thought it did and I was surprised when I didn't see one. I'd love to have threads for photos of all the different colors



I know, huh?! so many cute colors to choose from!
  GL in finding the perfect color for your Le Pliage.  My 1st Le Pliage is the Eiffel Tower with Long Handles in black. 

Yeah.. I hope Longchamp gets its own subforum... there's a request thread about this in the Feedback section.. hope you find it and post there.. we need a Longchamp Subforum! LOL


----------



## StarBrite310

I just got home with my new Longchamp  I bought the medium long handled in black. I love it! I know black may be boring but I wanted my first Pliage to be in a color I can wear with basically everything. My next one will either be Slate or Navy. The red is cute too. They are all cute haha! I'm gonna wear it tonight


----------



## twochubbycheeks

StarBrite310 said:


> I just got home with my new Longchamp  I bought the medium long handled in black. I love it! I know black may be boring but I wanted my first Pliage to be in a color I can wear with basically everything. My next one will either be Slate or Navy. The red is cute too. They are all cute haha! I'm gonna wear it tonight



awesome!!!! black is cool! next thing you know.. you'll be collecting these Le Pliages in as many colors as possible! LOL


----------



## PhantaBitten

I bought my first in New Navy with long handles and haven't put it down since!


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi - apologies if I'm doing this all wrong, please point me in the right direction if I am! A few months ago I bought what looks like a vintage Longchamp leather bag off ebay, but when I received it I noticed the tag looks totally unlike the other Longchamp logos I've seen on this forum and elsewhere. It's exactly like the one in my attachment (fingers crossed).

Has anyone seen anything like this - hoping for some reassurance here!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mocha.lover

@rachelmalta - It looks like a normal vintage Longchamp bag to me.

Take a look at these links:
1. http://atlantaantiquegallery.com/i-151048-longchamp-vintage-shoulder-bag.html
2. http://www.etsy.com/listing/31501974/vintage-genuine-leather-longchamp


----------



## rachelmalta

mocha.lover said:


> @rachelmalta - It looks like a normal vintage Longchamp bag to me.
> 
> Take a look at these links:
> 1. http://atlantaantiquegallery.com/i-151048-longchamp-vintage-shoulder-bag.html
> 2. http://www.etsy.com/listing/31501974/vintage-genuine-leather-longchamp


 
Thank you so much! That's exactly what I was hoping for - pics of bags, from different sources, with a tag exactly like mineThanks for going to so much trouble for me  Much appreciated!

Here's the link from my purchase: http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170492346430&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:IE:1123


----------



## ballet_russe

^ its vintage.  all authentication questions should be in the AT thread not here. TIA


----------



## rachelmalta

ballet_russe said:


> ^ its vintage. all authentication questions should be in the AT thread not here. TIA


 
Thanks very much, ballet_russe! I appreciate your help - and I'll certainly be using the AT thread for my future purchases!


----------



## colk

Hi would like to ask all Longchamp experts if the expandable available with long handle, thanks!


----------



## digby723

Just bought another le pilage (light blue!) last week in Germany ush: I couldn't help it though, it was on sale, so it was only $80 for the large with the long handles. I need to stop....this is my 4th one!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am surprised there isn't a Longchamp in action thread..lol


----------



## twochubbycheeks

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am surprised there isn't a Longchamp in action thread..lol



I know, right?! LOL


----------



## nooch

Does anyone by chance have any modeling pictures of the le pliage in Graphite?


----------



## mocha.lover

@nooch - I was wondering that too because I am totally watching a Lonchamp Eiffel Tower right now on eBay.


----------



## nooch

Ooh 

I am not at all able to see if I like the color from the picture on Magnums


----------



## twochubbycheeks

valuevalue_guy said:


> i am very new to this forum.
> i recently start falling in love with longchamp, most stores are selling them at retail and once they are on sale, they are gone.
> where can i found great deals on this brand? does anyone know if i can buy from a vendor outside of the US online?
> any information can help. thanks.



I think magnums.net can do it.


----------



## Iduna

I love Longchamp!!! I started with the Pilage and can't stop buying them because the colours are so cute and there are always new colours. but as they are very very common in my area here I went over to Limited Editions, the Planetes or the Longchamp LM Canvas Bag! Love the brand because of the wide range of different bags!!!


----------



## Iduna

oh and in between I can only recommend the Le Pilage in Bilberry. IMO it's one of the best colours they made. Was also part of the Fall/Winter collection of the last year. Bought it in M and it's so beautiful, elegant and practical


----------



## thegnome

Iduna said:


> oh and in between I can only recommend the Le Pilage in Bilberry. IMO it's one of the best colours they made. Was also part of the Fall/Winter collection of the last year. Bought it in M and it's so beautiful, elegant and practical



That's the colour I have as well, its very pretty!


----------



## oddinary

Hi there,

I'm travelling to Paris next month and I'm planning to pick up a few Longchamp totes. I would like to know whether it's the same price, no matter where you go? Where can I find the biggest selection? And are there fakes (as well as how I can avoid them)?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## nooch

Got my Le Pliage in rosalie (ebay woo) today!  I'm pretty sure I'm in love.


----------



## Yanhearts

Anybody have longchamp XL? How was it like? Im getting it nxt week


----------



## Bond7Girl

Do you mean like a very big pliage?


----------



## veve129

Hello Longchamps experts!
I am looking at Saks  website and I see they have 2 types of the large Le Pliage with Long  handles. One is called the basic tote, and the other one is just called  large tote. They are both priced at $145, but the description is a  little diferent. So, I called Longchamp custumer service to inquire  about the diferences, and the lady nicely explained it. She told me that  the styles that start with 2724 do not exist more in France, but some  American big retailers like Sacks and Nordstroom still cary it. She told  me it does not have any diference in the nylon material, but the  website tell the style1899 is the classic lightweight nylon. So, if you  own those 2 diferent styles (you have to look at the number inside the  bag), can you compare and tell me of the nylon material is diferent?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Yanhearts

Bond7Girl said:


> Do you mean like a very big pliage?



wow..thanks for the pic..
I know that its huge..but I dont know how huge is that..I have only seen photos of ppl carrying size L, but not XL.
I want to see it looks like when someone carry it..not many ppl owe the XL..


----------



## Handbag_Whore

thinking of selling my Longchamp bag from the vintage collection. Dont know how much it would fetch on ebay, then I could buy something new I like as i never use it


----------



## wishfulgirl

hi! i started a new thread.. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-from-saks-620319.html#post16420287 

but it won't hurt asking again here! 

has anyone gotten the personalized longchamp from saks website? also... does longchamp embroider for free?


----------



## redshoegirl13

veve129 said:


> Hello Longchamps experts!
> I am looking at Saks  website and I see they have 2 types of the large Le Pliage with Long  handles. One is called the basic tote, and the other one is just called  large tote. They are both priced at $145, but the description is a  little diferent. So, I called Longchamp custumer service to inquire  about the diferences, and the lady nicely explained it. She told me that  the styles that start with 2724 do not exist more in France, but some  American big retailers like Sacks and Nordstroom still cary it. She told  me it does not have any diference in the nylon material, but the  website tell the style1899 is the classic lightweight nylon. So, if you  own those 2 diferent styles (you have to look at the number inside the  bag), can you compare and tell me of the nylon material is diferent?
> Thanks!!!



Oh, did you find out if the material is the same? I am curious now. Did I forget to ask that in my other thread?


----------



## gabz

is it just me or is longchamp (esp le pliage) becoming way more popular? dont know if it is just me because i just got mine and am noticing them but lately i have seen quite a few in my own town and we visited Toronto and i saw many longchamps. are they one of the next big things?


----------



## kwealzliy

gabz said:


> is it just me or is longchamp (esp le pliage) becoming way more popular? dont know if it is just me because i just got mine and am noticing them but lately i have seen quite a few in my own town and we visited Toronto and i saw many longchamps. are they one of the next big things?



I just bought a longchamp too & I'm starting to notice a lot of people in the greater DC/NOVA area with longchamps lol. Maybe I never used to pay attention because I didn't really care for the bag, but since I just got one is when I started paying attention to who has one. Most of them in my area are neutral colors: black, brown, navy. Never anything bright! I just ordered the Lilac Le Pliage off ebay & I'm so excited to get it in! I would consider it a "fall" color


----------



## vang

Has anyone here bought Longchamp items from magnums.net before? Are they reliable?

I found this site from this thread, but when I googled, the reviews of this store don't seem to  be quite favourable.

I would like to order wallet which is not shown in longchamp website, and the color not available in our local Longchamp store yet.

TIA!


----------



## Phanatical

gabz said:


> is it just me or is longchamp (esp le pliage) becoming way more popular? dont know if it is just me because i just got mine and am noticing them but lately i have seen quite a few in my own town and we visited Toronto and i saw many longchamps. are they one of the next big things?


 
I see them constantly here in Philadelphia, especially the Large Le Pliage tote. It seems like every young girl my age (20s) and almost every college girl has them. But I find they're great for city living/working - secured by a zipper and snap, roomy yet lightweight, and waterproof. I don't mind if it gets hit by a subway door! So from what I see, at least here in Philly, they are _definitely _the next big thing. I think it also helps that Nordstrom has just opened very close by (Cherry Hill, NJ) and thus they are more readily available.


----------



## doreenjoy

The Le Pliage is very popular, probably because they're such great bags and very practical for the city as *Phanatical *pointed out. 

Magnums.net is an authorized reseller, and many of us have ordered there.


----------



## Beach Bum

I managed to score two of the Eiffel tower bags today at Printemps in Pari,got it in blue  and pink...soooo cute! Had to buy both cuz I couldn't decide between them! Hehe


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Beach Bum said:


> I managed to score two of the Eiffel tower bags today at Printemps in Pari,got it in blue  and pink...soooo cute! Had to buy both cuz I couldn't decide between them! Hehe




OMG!!! They have a *pink* one?!   me want the pink too!!!


----------



## jillvalentine

Beach Bum said:


> I managed to score two of the Eiffel tower bags today at Printemps in Pari,got it in blue  and pink...soooo cute! Had to buy both cuz I couldn't decide between them! Hehe



I have the navy one and I love it. Did not know they had it in pink, sounds lovely! Would you mind posting a picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## vang

Beach Bum said:


> I managed to score two of the Eiffel tower bags today at Printemps in Pari,got it in blue and pink...soooo cute! Had to buy both cuz I couldn't decide between them! Hehe


 
I would love the see pictures of the Pink one too!


----------



## vang

doreenjoy said:


> Magnums.net is an authorized reseller, and many of us have ordered there.


 
Thanks for your reply! I just placed my order with them.


----------



## Beach Bum

I'll post pics of the totes when I return on Sunday!


----------



## ABelfor

I'm very excited that I purchased my first Longchamp!  I wasn't even planning on it but was shopping at the new Bloomies OUTLET in NJ and came across the Legende in taupe!  It is GORGEOUS!  I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## kimalee

Just purchased my first Le Pliage in Slate yesterday - I love how light yet roomy it is!


----------



## onesong

I bought my Graphite Eiffel tower and it came in the mail last week. At first I was worried about the color (I had my heart set on the navy one but it was unobtainable) because I'm not a fan of dark colors and I saw my friend's long handle version (hers arrived earlier) and started to hate/freak about the color but somehow, when my bag arrived and I saw it, I like the unique color. I guess I am just bias that any dark color in short-handle will make make it better. Then the following Monday, I bought the bilberry color (again, short handle- love the satchel kind of style) in medium and have been carrying her since. I love how roomy it is, how durable it is (I tested it out with some heavy items) and how it just completes a boring t-shirt and jeans outfit. =D

*Graphite:*




*Bilberry:* (I actually like this dark colors- not really a dark colors person)



(no flash)



(with flash- very unique and beautiful color- I love my purples!)


----------



## doreenjoy

^ Great collection you have going!


----------



## peace1029

is the art deco edition, marine (navy) with long handles available in london or italy? and how much?


----------



## veve129

redshoegirl13 said:


> Oh, did you find out if the material is the same? I am curious now. Did I forget to ask that in my other thread?



Yes, the nylon and everything else is the same.


----------



## Mree43

Beach Bum said:


> I'll post pics of the totes when I return on Sunday!


 

Please post pictures! I didn't know it came in pink. TIA.


----------



## luluviolet

My first Le Pliage is coming in next week. Got a friend to grab it for me. It's Navy but now am a little nervous as the pics from Selfridges seem to be such a light blue? Is there a difference?

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Accessories/Le-Pliage-small-shopper_193-2001484-2605089/

Navy vs Myrt

When I thought Navy was the Myrt color in other Longchamp sites. Am not a fan of that brighter blue or is it just Selfridges picture? Agh help.


----------



## llllhelishalll

Hi! Is there someone here who can spot or detect fake long Longchamp Les Pliages? I really need your expertise. Thank you in advance!


----------



## onesong

llllhelishalll said:


> Hi! Is there someone here who can spot or detect fake long Longchamp Les Pliages? I really need your expertise. Thank you in advance!



you can try posting in the authenticate forums, there are also guides you can search online that will help you


----------



## luluviolet

llllhelishalll said:


> Hi! Is there someone here who can spot or detect fake long Longchamp Les Pliages? I really need your expertise. Thank you in advance!



This guide - How to Spot Fake Longchamp Le Pliages

I'm a newbie too and doing research before meeting up to inspect tomorrow. 
- zippers ykk
- reinforced button with plastic disc
- alignment of jockey against front button
- logo jockey & horse not blurred in looks sharp
- diamond pattern on leather
- lining is not supposed to match outside color (except black/black and red/tan?)
- color not too shiny/bright
- longchamp and model name on back flap
- modele depose with accents
- stitching color contrasting color


----------



## mikami

i just called the madison boutique today and just found out that they have the le pliage w/ statue of liberty. has anyone seen it or have a picture of it? can you please share? thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## lmpbaglover3

onesong said:


> I bought my Graphite Eiffel tower and it came in the mail last week. At first I was worried about the color (I had my heart set on the navy one but it was unobtainable) because I'm not a fan of dark colors and I saw my friend's long handle version (hers arrived earlier) and started to hate/freak about the color but somehow, when my bag arrived and I saw it, I like the unique color. I guess I am just bias that any dark color in short-handle will make make it better. Then the following Monday, I bought the bilberry color (again, short handle- love the satchel kind of style) in medium and have been carrying her since. I love how roomy it is, how durable it is (I tested it out with some heavy items) and how it just completes a boring t-shirt and jeans outfit. =D
> 
> *Graphite:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bilberry:* (I actually like this dark colors- not really a dark colors person)
> 
> 
> 
> (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> (with flash- very unique and beautiful color- I love my purples!)


 
What is the dimensions of your medium short handle and what do you use this size for???


----------



## pursemania

For those of you with graphite, is it too similar to navy?


----------



## kwealzliy

pursemania said:


> For those of you with graphite, is it too similar to navy?




I think Graphite has more of a grey with blue undertones. Where as, navy just looks blue.


----------



## llllhelishalll

Thank you luluviolet & onesong!


----------



## pursemania

kwealzliy said:


> I think Graphite has more of a grey with blue undertones. Where as, navy just looks blue.




Thanks!  

I am trying to decide if I should get graphite or black. I already have navy.  Any opinions?


----------



## gabz

i really like graphite but bc i want to use it in snow slush etc and could get dirty i went for black.


----------



## Spielberg1

pursemania said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should get graphite or black. I already have navy.  Any opinions?




i prefer the graphite -- the black gets dirtier easier or something

i've tossed my graphite on the floor of the subway and it still looks great!!!


----------



## luluviolet

Just picked up my first Le Pliage - Medium Short Handle in Taupe. Loving it! Have a med long handle (shopper) in Navy coming next week too. Somehow after hesitating for ages in about a week went from 0 to 2! Have my eye on a coin purse to go with Veau Foulonne checkbook wallet now.


----------



## pursemania

Spielberg1 said:


> i prefer the graphite -- the black gets dirtier easier or something
> 
> i've tossed my graphite on the floor of the subway and it still looks great!!!



Is it a dark grey?  I was afraid because of its blue undertone, it would be too similar to navy.  I know what you mean about black, sometimes it shows more dirt than a neutral color.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## kwealzliy

pursemania said:


> Is it a dark grey?  I was afraid because of its blue undertone, it would be too similar to navy.  I know what you mean about black, sometimes it shows more dirt than a neutral color.  Thanks for your input.




I personally dont think graphite looks anything like navy. If anything in some lights, navy looks like black IMO. I would get graphite!


----------



## onesong

lmpbaglover3 said:


> What is the dimensions of your medium short handle and what do you use this size for???



Both Graphite Eiffel tower and Bilberry Pliage dimensions are:





That's when it's laying flat. I haven't taken the Eifflel out to use yet but I have taken out the Bilberry (haven't switched her since I got her). I use her for grocery shopping, running errands, shopping with friends, possibly school to hold some notebooks (no textbooks or binders though) and my other items. I'm taking her on my trip this weekend since she is so light and easy to carry. She can support a lot- water bottle, heavy sunglasses case, books, mp3, a cardigan that's not too thick, a long scarf, umbrella, etc. I just chuck them all in and she holds well (I placed a small magazine at the bottom to retain its shape- I don't like saggy shape purses). I definitely take her out on rainy days or on days when I don't want to take out my other 'fancier' looking purses. It's a very 'plain' design (like some of friends say) but it's a very sophisticated 'plain' look  and you can always dress it up or down- throw a trenchcoat on with heels or just jeans and a plain t-shirt. I hope that answers your question =D 

Graphite Color Question:
The graphite definitely looks nothing like the navy. Like someone said, the navy leans towards black if anything. The graphite falls in between the blue palette. 





The color number #336666 resembles it the most. Hope that helps. I personally get the Graphite as well because it's a unique color and black looks kind of harsh? I'm not a fan of dark colors but I go for the graphite between the two.



luluviolet said:


> Just picked up my first Le Pliage - Medium Short Handle in Taupe. Loving it! Have a med long handle (shopper) in Navy coming next week too. Somehow after hesitating for ages in about a week went from 0 to 2! Have my eye on a coin purse to go with Veau Foulonne checkbook wallet now.



Congrats on getting it! That's how I felt as well, I ordered the Eiffel tower (it didn't arrive then) so I hesitated to get the bilberry when I saw it in person (my friend brought her long handle). I tried it on in the store but didn't end up buying it. But after a few days of thinking, I went back with my friend to get her~


----------



## pursemania

thx ^^ *onesong* and *kwealzliy*!!!  going for the graphite!


----------



## jerseygrl

ABelfor said:


> I'm very excited that I purchased my first Longchamp!  I wasn't even planning on it but was shopping at the new Bloomies OUTLET in NJ and came across the Legende in taupe!  It is GORGEOUS!  I will post pics tomorrow!



Whoa!  How much is it?


----------



## Beach Bum

I beleive one of the EIFFEL tower totes i got in PARIS is GRAPHITE...its a GREAT color IRL....I LOVE it


----------



## pursemania

Just ordered the lg graphite with the statue of liberty. I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## ABelfor

jerseygrl said:


> Whoa!  How much is it?



It was $499 from $1200.  I am so in love with it, I still have to take pics!


----------



## punksjunk

i have a beige longchamp gastby clutch that i snagged while in hawaii for $300 (from $550 pre-tax). the galleria on waikiki caters to japanese tourists but actually allows american shoppers on the first two floors to shop tax free. it has a gorgeous cheetah silk interior and nice hardware. i love it!


----------



## anika122

*yes please pursemania i would love to see it.. im so excited for you..
*


pursemania said:


> Just ordered the lg graphite with the statue of liberty. I'll post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## luluviolet

So my LePliage shopping/small long handles in Navy showed up today. The lining is 'sticky' (not sticky but has a silicone-esque feel, not sure how to explain it). But the Med Short Handle Taupe I got 2nd hand last week does not. The Navy is 100% authentic as it comes from Selfridges so is the Taupe not? Is there such difference?


----------



## llllhelishalll

Saw this longchamp le Pliage online, brandnew but no care card. Should i buy it? Your thought...


----------



## mikami

anika122 said:


> *yes please pursemania i would love to see it.. im so excited for you..
> *


  yes please show it to us..


----------



## mothbeast

quick question - are the planetes bags coated or is it just matching leather and nylon? I like the monochrome look but read somewhere that they were coated and was worried about it peeling after use.


----------



## pursemania

Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.  








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mikami

pursemania said:


> Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.



thanks pursemania for sharing.. its so nice..


----------



## poonski

I own 2. The primary purpose of these bags for me is only for school use. The fact that they're my least expensive bags in my entire collection, I can throw them around with no worries. I can careless if it rains or storms. The quality is quite amazing for the price.


----------



## oddinary

pursemania said:


> Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.



Wow, that's amazing! Is that new or old?


----------



## pursemania

oddinary said:


> Wow, that's amazing! Is that new or old?



New design.


----------



## mlissbbag

They are both authentic.  The lining in your navy bag is the new slicker lining.  I don't like it at all.  I think it feels like a garbage bag and gives the bags a much cheaper feeling.  I had an older black one that started bubbling/peeling apart and was told by Lonchamp service dept. that it was a manufacturing defect.  They sent me a new one with this different lining and I am so disappointed.  How do others feel about this?  Also, I don't like my bags saying that they are made in China.


----------



## doreenjoy

mlissbbag said:


> They are both authentic. The lining in your navy bag is the new slicker lining. I don't like it at all. I think it feels like a garbage bag and gives the bags a much cheaper feeling. I had an older black one that started bubbling/peeling apart and was told by Lonchamp service dept. that it was a manufacturing defect. They sent me a new one with this different lining and I am so disappointed. How do others feel about this? Also, I don't like my bags saying that they are made in China.


 



Which post are you replying to?


----------



## kimalee

pursemania said:


> Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Where can you purchase this?  I love it!


----------



## divadivine682

kimalee said:


> Where can you purchase this? I love it!


 
I second that! I would love the link as to where I can buy the liberty bag! thanks!


----------



## pursemania

divadivine682 said:


> I second that! I would love the link as to where I can buy the liberty bag! thanks!




I bought it from the Las Vegas Longchamp store.  Ask for Angel - she is really sweet and helpful.


----------



## kimalee

^thank you!


----------



## pursemania

Las Vegas had just received them - I think they'll go fast.  I think they also come in black with the statue in yellow.  GL!!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

pursemania said:


> Las Vegas had just received them - I think they'll go fast.  I think they also come in black with the statue in yellow.  GL!!!



are they the same price as the Eiffel Towers? ($155?)


----------



## luluviolet

What color coin purse should I get first? The VF is way out of my budget but I can swing the Le Pliage one. They have such a cute shape!


----------



## doreenjoy

luluviolet said:


> What color coin purse should I get first? The VF is way out of my budget but I can swing the Le Pliage one. They have such a cute shape!


 

I'd go for a bright color so you can easily spot it in your bag. I love mine; I have three or four of them!


----------



## luluviolet

^^ two or three! i have some catching up to do. i can't decide and want a few different colors. ultimately will go for bilberry first!


----------



## jillvalentine

pursemania said:


> Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.



Love it!! Will be adding this one to my collection for sure.


----------



## parisianne_chic

i recently bought a longchamp les pliages cabas in Singapore, now I'm hooked!   I'm thinking of getting more...


----------



## underagegloss

Hey guys! 
I'm a university student and I want to get a longchamp le pliage, but I don't have one close enough to go get it myself. My dad works near a store that carries them so I want to call and have it set aside for him to pick up since I won't be there to see it myself.

Here is my info:
Longchamp - le pliage (foldable tote)
Size - large with long handles
Colour - red

Am I missing anything? Did I say it all right? lol thanksss!


----------



## clementine8

luluviolet said:


> This guide - How to Spot Fake Longchamp Le Pliages
> 
> I'm a newbie too and doing research before meeting up to inspect tomorrow.
> - zippers ykk
> - reinforced button with plastic disc
> - alignment of jockey against front button
> - logo jockey & horse not blurred in looks sharp
> - diamond pattern on leather
> - lining is not supposed to match outside color (except black/black and red/tan?)
> - color not too shiny/bright
> - longchamp and model name on back flap
> - modele depose with accents
> - stitching color contrasting color


 

I noticed in the list above that the Longchamp and model name should be on the back flap. I bought a Tropicale Lumiere Le Pliage (stripe bright design), maybe around 2yrs ago from a reseller in SG and the one I got didn't have any embossed Longchamp or model name (modele depose) at the back flap at all. I just noticed it now after reading your post. So, did I buy a fake?! 

Calling on *Ballet_Russe* or to our other experts here - please verify. Thanks!


----------



## pursemania

twochubbycheeks said:


> are they the same price as the Eiffel Towers? ($155?)


 

Yes.


----------



## clementine8

pursemania said:


> Las Vegas had just received them - I think they'll go fast. I think they also come in black with the statue in yellow. GL!!!


 
oh, i thought this was just a new york exclusive? vegas has it?! i just called sfo store the other day and they told me that it's just being sold in new york and that if i want one, i can only order through them. 

fab if it came in the yellow statue as well.  sfo longchamp store told me it comes in white statue print only. now i'm confused. i want one!


----------



## Dbananas

gaaaahh, i dont know whether or not i should return my navy le pliage large for mauve. i've been wanting the navy for a really long time, but i wear a lot of black to my morning classes and the navy is just not cute with black...is it just me or do black and blue just not go together?? :wondering


----------



## wgs999

I really like this parade before totes, have seen in department stores, feel very good, very good


----------



## MengLV

Dbananas said:


> gaaaahh, i dont know whether or not i should return my navy le pliage large for mauve. i've been wanting the navy for a really long time, but i wear a lot of black to my morning classes and the navy is just not cute with black...is it just me or do black and blue just not go together?? :wondering



  Hi, I am new to longchamp. same case like you. I want the navy too, because one of my friend had it for a long time. Finally I got a color call new navy with long handle tote from Nord's, then returned it yesterday. I do wear blue jean and black alot, for blue jean, I think new navy is ok. But most of time, I wear black head to toe, so new navy looks not go well with whole black outfit. however I bought a M type with short handle in biberry, still waiting for its coming. Hopefully, it works for me.   Also, for longchamp owner's here. Is navy deeper than new navy or same color? I am confused. Thanks for advance!!!


----------



## luluviolet

Dbananas - i love navy with black, it looks classic .. kind of like blue jeans and a black t-shirt or top


----------



## luluviolet

clementine8 said:


> I noticed in the list above that the Longchamp and model name should be on the back flap. I bought a Tropicale Lumiere Le Pliage (stripe bright design), maybe around 2yrs ago from a reseller in SG and the one I got didn't have any embossed Longchamp or model name (modele depose) at the back flap at all. I just noticed it now after reading your post. So, did I buy a fake?!
> 
> Calling on *Ballet_Russe* or to our other experts here - please verify. Thanks!



Saw your post in Authenticity thread too  I'm no expert so that's just from my research online these past few weeks. Sorry for making you worry. It's probably just for regular Le Pliages.


----------



## clementine8

luluviolet said:


> Saw your post in Authenticity thread too  I'm no expert so that's just from my research online these past few weeks. Sorry for making you worry. It's probably just for regular Le Pliages.


 
CHLongchamp authenticated it, she happened to have the same bag in another color. Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## doreenjoy

^ I'm the wrong person to ask because I wear blue with everything! 

If you don't like navy with black, then get the mauve...or get the mauve and keep the navy, to, since you'd been coveting it for so long.


----------



## BagzHauntMe

Hi guys, would like to ask your opinion... What do you guys think of the Le Pliage Sergeant Colonel line? I fell in love with it the first time I heard about it but missed out on getting one at the time. Now I have someone offering me their bag but I'm just not sure.

Is it too costume-y? Does anyone have it and is it as versatile as the plain le pliage? I'm so unsure... Thanks in advance....


----------



## xichic

hi all!  has anyone bought a Le Pilage customized on the website? I wanted to see some pictures of how they came out (if anyone has it). Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

xichic said:


> hi all! has anyone bought a Le Pilage customized on the website? I wanted to see some pictures of how they came out (if anyone has it). Thanks!


 
You can find pics in the Show your Longchamp thread. I love the customized bags. The quality is superb. Here are some of mine:


----------



## Mree43

^love your collection!!


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks! I probably shouldn't have posted the pics in here...since this isn't the Show Your Longchamp thread.


----------



## gie121

pursemania said:


> Here is the Le Pliage Statue of Liberty in graphite.  They told me it was large but it is the same size as my medium Eiffel Tower.



may i know where you bought this?


----------



## pursemania

^^^ Las Vegas- ask for Angel.


----------



## Forsyte

Longchamp le pliage totes have been my number one favorite bags for the last seven years next to my Louis Vuitton bags. I adore them.


----------



## gie121

pursemania said:


> ^^^ Las Vegas- ask for Angel.



i am more accessible to online sellers, it's not yet sold online yet right?


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

Could you please help me? 
I have bought this Longchamp about one and a half year ago, from the Longchamp boutique in Athens. Does anybody recognise this style (this pattern with the jockeys all over) and know the name of it?

Thank you!!

http://img691.imageshack.us/f/p1270073.jpg/


----------



## ballet_russe

^ LM Nylon. Color is Ocean


----------



## ginaki

ballet_russe thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## XasaX

hope this is the right place to ask.

i m deciding btw getting a Galeries Lafayette from an ebay-er or getting a customized longchamp. my key concern is the authenticity, but i kinda like the Galeries Lafayette =/

how do i authenticate at local boutique? jus bring it and ask, "can you authenticate this?" =S


----------



## Princess Pink

Any opinions for my next Le Pliage? Thinking along the lines of Praline, Pink, Violet or Taupe......or black (it's classic but most probably a little boring LOL)......what do you think?


----------



## doreenjoy

I'd consider bilberry instead of the black. It has a lovely dark aubergine tone that goes with everything IMO.


----------



## purse-nality

^second bilberry. have it in large and i just got it in large long handles too! its the new black! well, as far as le pliages are concerned


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ thanks ladies - I really love the Bilberry color too but already own a Navy Effiel Tower bag so was thinking the Bilberry color was too similar to the Navy.....hmmm.....love the Le Pliages!


----------



## youaresofat

Perfect for school but disgustingly common


----------



## zapped

i want to get a Le Pliage medium in Bilberry. contemplating if i should get a short or long handle.


----------



## clementine8

ballet_russe said:


> ^ LM Nylon. Color is Ocean



Hi ballet_russe, any news on new color releases for the LM Nylon line this year?


----------



## Iduna

*@Princess Pink*

I bought a black Pilage in M some weeks ago because I wanted sth which goes with everything and I have to say that it is great. it does not look boring..only depends on what you are wearing^^......besides the red garance color is also very nice especially for fall/winter!!!


----------



## pickle

youaresofat said:


> Perfect for school but disgustingly common



I think that depends on where you live. Over here, I haven't seen it at school much at all. Maybe twice.


----------



## viciel

Anyone use the Le Pilage as a diaper bag?  How does it hold up?


----------



## doreenjoy

chriseve said:


> Anyone use the Le Pilage as a diaper bag? How does it hold up?


 

There have been posts about using LePliage as a diaper bag. Maybe try the search feature?


----------



## timayyyyy

OMG Doreen! Your customized Navy LOOKS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## timayyyyy

chriseve said:


> Anyone use the Le Pilage as a diaper bag?  How does it hold up?



I'm sure it'll hold up just fine even after putting poopy diapers in it! This bag is a workhorse! Ever since I went back to school, I've been folding up my large Pliage in my backpack as backup. My bag is stuffed with anatomy and dental textbooks and those badboys were so heavy that it killed my backpack! Thank god for the Pliage! Didn't even break a sweat/stitch! It looks and functions just like the first day I had it, if not better!


----------



## spoiled2mch

My mom bought me the longchamp le pliage statue of liberty bag. It is the medium size in black with short brown handles, Statue of liberty in gold, black interior with pocket, snap buttons are gold & I think this is strange but the zipper pull is like a matte silver/gray. No clue why its not gold? How much are the bags going for in NY? Mine was purchased at the Philadelphia airport Duty Free shop for $30.00. They only recieved one of the statue of liberty bag & my mom scored it.


----------



## clementine8

spoiled2mch said:


> My mom bought me the longchamp le pliage statue of liberty bag. It is the medium size in black with short brown handles, Statue of liberty in gold, black interior with pocket, snap buttons are gold & I think this is strange but the zipper pull is like a matte silver/gray. No clue why its not gold? How much are the bags going for in NY? Mine was purchased at the Philadelphia airport Duty Free shop for $30.00. They only recieved one of the statue of liberty bag & my mom scored it.



My bilberry le pliage medium size (bought in paris) has the same silver gray colored zipp pull with a gold snap. I know mine is real since i bought it from a Longchamp boutique itself. I likewise have the long handle one and that one came with a gold zipp pull and a gold snap. I think that's how they differentiate the short handle against the long handle. Just my opinion, I maybe wrong. Experts please verify.


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Grey metal pull= medium short handle


----------



## ballet_russe

spoiled2mch said:


> My mom bought me the longchamp le pliage statue of liberty bag. It is the medium size in black with short brown handles, Statue of liberty in gold, black interior with pocket, snap buttons are gold & I think this is strange but the zipper pull is like a matte silver/gray. No clue why its not gold? How much are the bags going for in NY? Mine was purchased at the Philadelphia airport Duty Free shop for $30.00. They only recieved one of the statue of liberty bag & my mom scored it.



sorry, but if was only $30 I doubt it can be real. post please in Authenticate This


----------



## spoiled2mch

Hmmm interesting. I checked all my other Longchamps & the zipper pulls on them match the buttons. This is my first medium size bag though. All the others are large or small. And this one definitly is authenticate. It looks exactly like all the other pictures I've seen online & it came with the longchamp care card. My mom even asked the cashier if it was a knock off & he said that Duty Free does not sell knock-offs.


----------



## timayyyyy

ballet_russe said:


> sorry, but if was only $30 I doubt it can be real. post please in Authenticate This



If it was bought from a Duty Free shop inside the airport, I'm pretty sure it's not a fake. There tend to be really good deals in Duty Free shops.


----------



## ballet_russe

spoiled2mch said:


> Hmmm interesting. I checked all my other Longchamps & the zipper pulls on them match the buttons. This is my first medium size bag though. All the others are large or small. And this one definitly is authenticate. It looks exactly like all the other pictures I've seen online & it came with the longchamp care card. My mom even asked the cashier if it was a knock off & he said that Duty Free does not sell knock-offs.



OK, well then your mother got the very good deal.  congratulations. 

I have seen Duty Free sell knockoffs. It was in Asia. At the genuine Burberry store and other stores in Duty Free they gave a free gift with purchase. The "gift" was a free fake Longchamp.


----------



## spoiled2mch

Really? Did it actually say Longchamp on it or did it just have the same look/style as a longchamp. I know when like Neimans has beauty events & gives away a free bag with samples they sometimes use a bag that looks like the Longchamp le pliage. I bought 2 authenticate Longchamp bags from the Duty Free in Amsterdam & they were the regular price they sell for in the states just tax free & no free gift was included.


----------



## timayyyyy

spoiled2mch said:


> Really? Did it actually say Longchamp on it or did it just have the same look/style as a longchamp. I know when like Neimans has beauty events & gives away a free bag with samples they sometimes use a bag that looks like the Longchamp le pliage. I bought 2 authenticate Longchamp bags from the Duty Free in Amsterdam & they were the regular price they sell for in the states just tax free & no free gift was included.



Would you mind terribly if you posted a picture? I've never seen the two different hardware colours on one bag before. I'm quite curious! Thanks so much!


----------



## doreenjoy

I've never seen the hardware not match on an authentic Longchamp. 

Also $30 isn't just "a good deal", it's about a $100 discount.


----------



## vang

Does anyone here know if the Statute of Liberty LP bag is still available in Las Vegas store? Thanks!


----------



## crazybest

thanks for this bag


----------



## Princess Pink

Just purchased yesterday my Praline Le Pliage 

The SA told me the new colors for Spring/Summer 2011 will start to slowly be released around December - can't wait!


----------



## spoiled2mch

longchamp statue of liberty le pliage


----------



## kgirl<3

^^So pretty!


----------



## ballet_russe

timayyyyy said:


> Would you mind terribly if you posted a picture? I've never seen the two different hardware colours on one bag before. I'm quite curious! Thanks so much!



as CH says, this is normal. Doreen if you have a Type M bag please take a closer look. if you would search this has been discussed again and again and again and again and again. photos are already here.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-question-466257.html


----------



## xtina99

love love love my longchamp always use it when im travelling for work


----------



## doreenjoy

ballet_russe said:


> as CH says, this is normal. Doreen if you have a Type M bag please take a closer look. if you would search this has been discussed again and again and again and again and again. photos are already here.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-question-466257.html


 
I know the hardware comes in different colors -- I thought there was a post that the snap on one bag was a different color from the zipper on the same bag. That's what I've never seen, 2 different colors of hardware on one bag.

I may have been confused.


----------



## ballet_russe

doreenjoy said:


> I know the hardware comes in different colors -- I thought there was a post that the snap on one bag was a different color from the zipper on the same bag. That's what I've never seen, 2 different colors of hardware on one bag.
> 
> I may have been confused.



again, check the normal Pliage type M.  You will see the snap is ALWAYS gold on regular Pliage bags and the zipper color differs as I said in my post above.


----------



## happypillpril

I'm such a newbie when it comes to bags, i've only realized the absolute joy of bags in the past couple of months. I'm about to purchase my Longchamps tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

does anyone know where these "Great Wall of China" LPs are available for purchase (in the US)???

http://www.myplanetpurple.com/2010/08/long-champ-great-wall-of-china-special.html


----------



## ballet_russe

twochubbycheeks said:


> does anyone know where these "Great Wall of China" LPs are available for purchase (in the US)???
> 
> http://www.myplanetpurple.com/2010/08/long-champ-great-wall-of-china-special.html



I think, it is only in Hong Kong and China. Like the Liberty bag is only sold in USA.


----------



## handbaglover13

twochubbycheeks said:


> does anyone know where these "Great Wall of China" LPs are available for purchase (in the US)???
> 
> http://www.myplanetpurple.com/2010/08/long-champ-great-wall-of-china-special.html


 
OMG! I love these! Does anyone know the style name of the purple one..the one without the zipper on top?

Thanks


----------



## ballet_russe

handbaglover13 said:


> OMG! I love these! Does anyone know the style name of the purple one..the one without the zipper on top?
> 
> Thanks



cabas


----------



## handbaglover13

^^Thank you !


----------



## hermes_lemming

Princess Pink said:


> Just purchased yesterday my Praline Le Pliage
> 
> The SA told me the new colors for Spring/Summer 2011 will start to slowly be released around December - can't wait!


 
Yay.  Personally I've been eyeing the Kate Moss collection.  Delectable - especially the all leather market tote!


----------



## jaami lee

hey guys, need help..  getting a medium handle le pliage but cant seem to decide which color to choose between grey and praline.. help me. i like both but im only able to get one. which of the two is a better buy.


----------



## cynergyfit

When I first arrived in Munich I noticed that many women had a certain type of bag on the U-bahn/Tram and did some research.  It seems like EVERYONE has a Pliage' bag!  They are great shoppers and awesome if it starts to rain.  I think they are less expensive in general in Europe but I bought mine online through Magnums and it was on sale and I used a coupon code (so I feel like I got a GREAT deal.  My dh thinks its ridiculous to spend that much money on a nylon tote but I just reminded him that we paid $150 for a Sonicare toothbrush, lol. 

It is hard to choose what color to get though!  Good luck with that


----------



## Kanebo

If you want to carry more stuff you should get a Planetes.  It is a sturdier nylon than the Pliage.  I carry my Planetes for work almost everyday and it is holding up wonderfully.  I got mine, a large croc flap, during a Magnum discount period for $160.00 and no tax or shipping - woo hoo!


----------



## jenigirl

Hi!  I want to buy the Statue of Liberty bag but can't decide what color to get?  What would you buy?  The black with gold or the graphite with white?  Thanks!


----------



## shyne1025

spoiled2mch said:


> longchamp statue of liberty le pliage


this is pretty... where did you get this? which store? Thanks!


----------



## cynergyfit

If you buy a longchamp today from Magnums.net you get a free purseket (organizer).


----------



## shyne1025

shyne1025 said:


> this is pretty... where did you get this? which store? Thanks!


nvm.. i found one in the New York store and they do charge sends! I got the black one with Long handles..

Now to hunt for the China and Japan ones. LOL


----------



## twochubbycheeks

shyne1025 said:


> nvm.. i found one in the New York store and they do charge sends! I got the black one with Long handles..
> 
> Now to hunt for the China and *Japan ones*. LOL



What do the Japan ones look like?  I want one too!


edit: oopsie! nvm, I found a pic online.. gotta have that one! lol


----------



## handbaglover13

shyne1025 said:


> nvm.. i found one in the New York store and they do charge sends! I got the black one with Long handles..
> 
> Now to hunt for the China and Japan ones. LOL


 
Can you tell me which NY store and how much it was?
Thanks!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I tried to search on LC's website, but still couldn't find the info.  Does anyone know how much the Le Pliage Cabas usually cost?  TIA!


----------



## bensmom243

twochubbycheeks said:


> I tried to search on LC's website, but still couldn't find the info.  Does anyone know how much the Le Pliage Cabas usually cost?  TIA!



I think it is $88??  You can find it on magnums.net, it is called the open tote.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

bensmom243 said:


> I think it is $88??  You can find it on magnums.net, it is called the open tote.



oh wow! only $88?  I thought it would be over $100.  thanks!


----------



## shyne1025

handbaglover13 said:


> Can you tell me which NY store and how much it was?
> Thanks!



Here's the number... 212-343-7444
I got the black with long handles.. total is 185 plus tax and shipping..


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone know which size is the best for gym stuff? On a regular day I carry a pair of pants, shirt, sports bra, bottle of water, towel, sock and shoes.  I was thinking of getting the large but would it hold all of this stuff?


----------



## aquamarine317

I love my Longchamp totes!  I started collecting just this year & so far I have 7 already. 
I want to collect more colors & some large ones for travel.  
I've been eyeing the Special Asian Edition--Great Wall of China design tote... will let you know.
Btw, got my 7th just today.. it's a medium white tote in short handles. )


----------



## shyne1025

twochubbycheeks said:


> What do the Japan ones look like?  I want one too!
> 
> 
> edit: oopsie! nvm, I found a pic online.. gotta have that one! lol


 I want the japan and the china ones... share when you get it!


----------



## handbaglover13

shyne1025 said:


> Here's the number... 212-343-7444
> I got the black with long handles.. total is 185 plus tax and shipping..


 
Thanks for the info ! Debating if I should hold off since I'm going to London in a few weeks and want to check out what's there first .


----------



## sarafina77

Ladies - a question - I have the Eiffel Tower tote in black and I love love love it.

I see some PURPLE ones with white towers on ebay. I haven't seen this combo on TPF or in stores - is this a FAKE combo?? I am DYING for a purple one, but don't want to get stuck with a fake! The price on this particular listing leads me to believe these are fake, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone has ever seen this combo?


----------



## ballet_russe

^ 100% fake!

also beware of the sellers from China, they all sell fakes. if the seller writes "100% authentic" or "Genuine Longchamp", that does not make it so.


----------



## sarafina77

ballet_russe said:


> ^ 100% fake!
> 
> also beware of the sellers from China, they all sell fakes. if the seller writes "100% authentic" or "Genuine Longchamp", that does not make it so.


 
Thanks much for the confirmation. Scary how "good" it looks in photos. UGH!


----------



## handbaglover13

I got the Great Wall of China one !! Woo HOO ! My dad is in HK and will be bringing it back for me next week ! I'll post pics when I get it ! YAY ..so happy


----------



## jillvalentine

handbaglover13 said:


> Thanks for the info ! Debating if I should hold off since I'm going to London in a few weeks and want to check out what's there first .



Definitely wait to shop for Longchamp in Europe. You'll be pleasantly surprised when you see how much cheaper these bags are there.


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, my friend is going there next week and i wish she could help me to buy something from Longchamp. Is there any Longchamp boutique in Meudon? Thanks.


----------



## candylush

If any of you are from Toronto, I managed to get some pricing information as to where to get it. 

I hope it is helpful to anyone looking to purchase one 

There are only three locations that sell it.

Studio Biba - I did not get a chance to visit

Betty Hemming's Leather Goods - Yorkville area
They have the full line of LongChamp bags, and they have a rather nice display. All colors are available. 

Medium Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $159
Large Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $175 

David's - Bayview Mall
For some reason their bags are $10 cheaper than Betty Hemmings, but they only have the long handle and planetes. Very limited color and selection.


----------



## shiba_inu

handbaglover13 said:


> I got the Great Wall of China one !! Woo HOO ! My dad is in HK and will be bringing it back for me next week ! I'll post pics when I get it ! YAY ..so happy



Congrats!  Could I ask which style, color, and the price?
I'm thinking of asking a friend to help pick one up for me.
I only found out about these today!  Where have I been?


----------



## shiba_inu

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, my friend is going there next week and i wish she could help me to buy something from Longchamp. Is there any Longchamp boutique in Meudon? Thanks.



Just Google "Longchamp Meudon" and a map will pop up of any places near Meudon with Longchamp in it's name.  

Best bet, though, is if your friend goes to Paris, to one of the Longchamp boutiques.  Although, they are also sold at department stores, so maybe there is one closer to Meudon which has the line.  It may be best if she goes directly to a boutique, especially if she is not familiar with the line.  As long as she is armed with a list of specifically what you want and pictures, they'll be able to give her specifically what you want.  

On the other hand, if she is planning to buy other things from say a department store, she can put all the purchases, including yours, together on the same receipt and VAT form.  And when leaving Europe, apply for the VAT refund.  Since in order to qualify, you need to spend a certain amount, not sure what it is, at a single business.  Are you planning to spend enough to buy a bag or two?  That might be enough, but she should ask them what is the minimum amount required for a VAT refund.

According to Wikipedia, Meudon is only about 5 miles from the center of Paris.  
Maybe she could take the Metro, which sounds like it is only a 15 minute ride or so into Paris.  She'll more than likely visit Paris since she's so close, maybe?

Which item will you get?  Maybe the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage?  
Can she help me get one too?  
Just kidding, or I should say, wishful thinking. 
I will wait until I get to go to Europe.

Hope that your friend can get you what you want.  
And please let us know what it is.


----------



## handbaglover13

shiba_inu said:


> Congrats!  Could I ask which style, color, and the price?
> I'm thinking of asking a friend to help pick one up for me.
> I only found out about these today!  Where have I been?



I got the larger one with the long handles in black. Price is $150


----------



## shiba_inu

That's great!  The price isn't too bad at all for a LE Longchamp.


----------



## crazybagfan

shiba_inu said:


> Just Google "Longchamp Meudon" and a map will pop up of any places near Meudon with Longchamp in it's name.
> 
> Best bet, though, is if your friend goes to Paris, to one of the Longchamp boutiques. Although, they are also sold at department stores, so maybe there is one closer to Meudon which has the line. It may be best if she goes directly to a boutique, especially if she is not familiar with the line. As long as she is armed with a list of specifically what you want and pictures, they'll be able to give her specifically what you want.
> 
> On the other hand, if she is planning to buy other things from say a department store, she can put all the purchases, including yours, together on the same receipt and VAT form. And when leaving Europe, apply for the VAT refund. Since in order to qualify, you need to spend a certain amount, not sure what it is, at a single business. Are you planning to spend enough to buy a bag or two? That might be enough, but she should ask them what is the minimum amount required for a VAT refund.
> 
> According to Wikipedia, Meudon is only about 5 miles from the center of Paris.
> Maybe she could take the Metro, which sounds like it is only a 15 minute ride or so into Paris. She'll more than likely visit Paris since she's so close, maybe?
> 
> Which item will you get? Maybe the Eiffel Tower Le Pliage?
> Can she help me get one too?
> Just kidding, or I should say, wishful thinking.
> I will wait until I get to go to Europe.
> 
> Hope that your friend can get you what you want.
> And please let us know what it is.


 
Hi, me and my friend are from Malaysia  She will be going to Meudon for one week business trip. I plan to buy one small size with short handle Planetes  Ha ha. So i guess the value will not be entitled for VAT refund. Not sure she will be getting any bag for herself or not. I'm also considering which color i should choose, either raisin or ebony. What do you think?


----------



## vang

pursemania said:


> I bought it from the Las Vegas Longchamp store. Ask for Angel - she is really sweet and helpful.


 
Hi pursemania,

Did you buy from the Longchamp store at Las Vegas, The Forum Shops?


I emailed them, but they claimed that it's only available at New York Stores in Madison and Soho only.

Appreciate your reply. Thank you.


----------



## pursemania

Pmed you back!
Yes, and ask for Angel.


----------



## shiba_inu

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, me and my friend are from Malaysia  She will be going to Meudon for one week business trip. I plan to buy one small size with short handle Planetes  Ha ha. So i guess the value will not be entitled for VAT refund. Not sure she will be getting any bag for herself or not. I'm also considering which color i should choose, either raisin or ebony. What do you think?



For myself, I would choose the Raisin.  I have seen the Planetes Raisin IRL.  
It's a deep plum color.  But, I think the Ebony would be nice, too.
Unless you will be in constant contact with her, be sure to give her alternate choices of what to purchase for you.  Just in case.
Maybe a matching small accessory would go well with your new bag.


----------



## vang

pursemania said:


> Pmed you back!
> Yes, and ask for Angel.


 

Thank you pursemania!


----------



## vang

Las Vegas Longchamp still claimed that they don't sell Statute of Libery Le Pliage bags,and asked me to call Madison and SOHO stores instead.

I emailed to both Madison and SOHO stores, but never get any reply.


----------



## Rexelly

Absolutely loving Longchamp, so durable and great for travel as its light & foldable


----------



## purse-nality

sarafina77 said:


> Ladies - a question - I have the Eiffel Tower tote in black and I love love love it.
> 
> I see some PURPLE ones with white towers on ebay. I haven't seen this combo on TPF or in stores - is this a FAKE combo?? I am DYING for a purple one, but don't want to get stuck with a fake! The price on this particular listing leads me to believe these are fake, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone has ever seen this combo?



the purple (or bilberry) w/ white eiffel does exist. my cousin just bought 1 from paris last week.


----------



## zapped

candylush said:


> If any of you are from Toronto, I managed to get some pricing information as to where to get it.
> 
> I hope it is helpful to anyone looking to purchase one
> 
> There are only three locations that sell it.
> 
> Studio Biba - I did not get a chance to visit
> 
> Betty Hemming's Leather Goods - Yorkville area
> They have the full line of LongChamp bags, and they have a rather nice display. All colors are available.
> 
> Medium Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $159
> Large Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $175
> 
> David's - Bayview Mall
> For some reason their bags are $10 cheaper than Betty Hemmings, but they only have the long handle and planetes. Very limited color and selection.


 

did you also check the prices of the Le Pliage medium short handle and planetes medium? i called Betty Hemming's a few weeks ago and inquired on LM Metallic Bronze prices ($159) but forgot to ask if they still have the LM Nylon black. thanks in advance.


----------



## lostnexposed

are the le pliage eiffel tower still available in paris?


----------



## purse-nality

^yes!


----------



## shyne1025

handbaglover13 said:


> I got the Great Wall of China one !! Woo HOO ! My dad is in HK and will be bringing it back for me next week ! I'll post pics when I get it ! YAY ..so happy


 Where did he get it in HK? I have a friend who I can ask to get me one.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## handbaglover13

shyne1025 said:


> Where did he get it in HK? I have a friend who I can ask to get me one.. Thanks for sharing..



Sorry, I don't even know. My cousin has relatives there and she made all the calls for me. Her relative picked them up and gave to me dad.


----------



## purse-nality

^last time i was there, early october, Longchamp at Ocean Terminal shopping center (canton rd.) has it in all colors.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Hi Ibis,

I live in your area.  Go Warriors.. and Giants!


----------



## lovieluvslux

_And LOVE IT. Sorry I don't know the name.  Kate Moss modeled the bag on website 2 years ago.  It came in white, black and eggplant.  Purchased it 2 years ago at Nordies.  I need to post pictures.  In regards to tote, not really excited about it.  If I caught one in my favorite color and on sale.. maybe I'd purchase one._


----------



## Crystal05

Hi there
I am new to longchamp and have just decided I think I want one for a laptop bag.
Few questions- 
1. what size should I get for a small laptop and a few books?
2. Are the long handles and 'shopping' handles the same thing- do all of teh lragers have these handles? The website doesn't seem to be working. Are teh long handles comfee just to chuck on the shoulder?
3. How durable are they?
4. How do you organise the inside given tehre are no poeckets

Thanks!


----------



## Crystal05

Sorry. more questions, what is the difference between:

1. Large foldable tote
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709211&bmUID=iLPkvdP&RVL=true

AND
2. Large Le Pliage
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492709211&bmUID=iLPkAXm&RVL=true

Ta!

2.


----------



## ballet_russe

Crystal05 said:


> Hi there
> I am new to longchamp and have just decided I think I want one for a laptop bag.
> Few questions-
> 1. what size should I get for a small laptop and a few books?
> 2. Are the long handles and 'shopping' handles the same thing- do all of teh lragers have these handles? The website doesn't seem to be working. Are teh long handles comfee just to chuck on the shoulder?
> 3. How durable are they?
> 4. How do you organise the inside given tehre are no poeckets
> 
> Thanks!



do a search, and you will find all 4 of these questions have been disussed before


----------



## Crystal05

Anyone else (someone more helpful)? Don't have time to search through every individual post.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I don't have the Le Pliage myself but here are some more threads on this,

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/is-longchamp-le-pliage-strong-enough-carry-laptop-582179.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/can-longchamp-pliage-hold-lots-of-books-605239.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/travel-in-style-show-us-how-you-do-440132-9.html#post10393276


----------



## sw0pp

Crystal05 said:


> Anyone else (someone more helpful)? Don't have time to search through every individual post.


 
How much does your computer weigh? I did carry mine (14 inch) quite a few times but it's very heavy and at the end of the day I wished I had used a backpack or messenger bag with broad strap for it...


----------



## shiba_inu

I am now the proud owner of a Longchamp Le Pliage Special Edition Japan with the print of Miajima on it!  I was hoping to get the one in the lilac color, Sakura, I think they called it?  But, apparently for the medium size, it only came with the short handles, which I didn't want.


----------



## scrpo83

Hi all.. I've been toying with the idea of buying a Longchamp for the longest time (like almost a year)..I was wondering whether the Le Pliage or the Planetes would be better suited for my 1st Longchamp bag?Opinions on the bags are greatly appreciated..TIA


----------



## sw0pp

scrpo83 said:


> Hi all.. I've been toying with the idea of buying a Longchamp for the longest time (like almost a year)..I was wondering whether the Le Pliage or the Planetes would be better suited for my 1st Longchamp bag?Opinions on the bags are greatly appreciated..TIA


 
I'd go for a Le Pliage, simply because you can fold it up and take it with you. However, the Planetes is sturdier and has thicker Canvas and different color choices.

So most probably you should stick to the color you like most and ask yourself whether you really want a bag to fold up or a sturdy one


----------



## shyne1025

shiba_inu said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Longchamp Le Pliage Special Edition Japan with the print of Miajima on it!  I was hoping to get the one in the lilac color, Sakura, I think they called it?  But, apparently for the medium size, it only came with the short handles, which I didn't want.




Yay! Show photos please!!


----------



## shyne1025

handbaglover13 said:


> Sorry, I don't even know. My cousin has relatives there and she made all the calls for me. Her relative picked them up and gave to me dad.




Thanks!


I hope they have some in the airport too...


----------



## shiba_inu

Presenting my new...

*Longchamp Le Pliage Special Edition Japan Miyajima 
Medium with Long Handle
Black with gold print* 


Now I regret not getting a lilac in the short handle!  :cry:
Looks like that version has cherry blossoms in the corner.
A friend helped pick this up for me.
Tough to buy stuff when you're not there yourself.


Very strange.  I just noticed that there are some pictures of the Longchamp out there, where they spell it *"Miajima"*.
On mine, it is spelled *"Miyajima"*.  Unless they decided to spell it both ways on the different styles.  That is, long handle, short handle, cabas. 
I know it is 100% authentic, because it came from an actual Longchamp boutique and with all the wrapping, bag, etc.
People please be careful if you are going to buy this, or any of the Special Editions.
Makes me wonder whether or not there were cherry blossoms on the authentic ones to begin with.  
Could be, since it looks like the China Great Wall version has the wall wrap around to the back on some styles, but not others.


----------



## handbaglover13

I love your new Special Edition Japan Miyajima !!! 

I'm looking at my Great wall of china one and the wall only wraps alittle around the back.
I got the larger one with the long handles...I love it !!!


----------



## 2724

This was very helpful. Went to Betty Hemmings...they had an amazing selection of the totes in all colors and sizes. They also had the leather handbags...may have to ditch my nylon bag for a leather one some day!!! The best part was they monogrammed my initials in gold on the leather flap. I also found out that they could repair my old longchamp that has holes in the corner...the staff was super helpful and nice. 



candylush said:


> If any of you are from Toronto, I managed to get some pricing information as to where to get it.
> 
> I hope it is helpful to anyone looking to purchase one
> 
> There are only three locations that sell it.
> 
> Studio Biba - I did not get a chance to visit
> 
> Betty Hemming's Leather Goods - Yorkville area
> They have the full line of LongChamp bags, and they have a rather nice display. All colors are available.
> 
> Medium Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $159
> Large Le Pliage (Long Handles) - CAD $175
> 
> David's - Bayview Mall
> For some reason their bags are $10 cheaper than Betty Hemmings, but they only have the long handle and planetes. Very limited color and selection.


----------



## shiba_inu

handbaglover13 said:


> I love your new Special Edition Japan Miyajima !!!



Thanks!  I'm glad I was able to get it.  I really would have loved to actually see all of the colors and styles in person.  




handbaglover13 said:


> I'm looking at my Great wall of china one and the wall only wraps alittle around the back.
> I got the larger one with the long handles...I love it !!!



Oops, that's what I meant.  I saw in some pictures that it wraps around partially to the back.  Not sure if all the Great Wall of China ones have that same print, where part of the print is on the back, too.  
I will find out soon enough....  

Now, did we see pictures of your bag, yet?


----------



## shiba_inu

Would anyone happen to know which other European cities, or countries the Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower in the newest colors, is sold in, besides in Paris?  It sounds like there are new colors, such as the purple.   TIA!


----------



## purse-nality

^i believe, only in paris atm... just as the Great Wall is available only in china territories. i assume the miyajima as well, japan?


----------



## Princess Pink

shiba_inu said:


> Would anyone happen to know which other European cities, or countries the Longchamp Le Pliage Eiffel Tower in the newest colors, is sold in, besides in Paris?  It sounds like there are new colors, such as the purple.   TIA!




I purchased my Eiffel Tower Le Pliage in Germany - they only had pink or navy at the time (a few months ago) - there are newer colors now?


----------



## mandelinka

I saw the Eiffel Tower editon here in London
(white or navy, if I remember correctly)
very pretty


----------



## handbaglover13

I just purchased the Eiffel tower in Paris in blk. The sa told me this would be the last season they are making them, who's knows. I really wanted navy or brown..wish I looked a little harder in London but I really didn't do any shopping there since everything was so expensive. 
So now I have the blk Eiffel tower and blk great wall of china lol


----------



## handbaglover13

shiba_inu said:


> Thanks!  I'm glad I was able to get it.  I really would have loved to actually see all of the colors and styles in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, that's what I meant.  I saw in some pictures that it wraps around partially to the back.  Not sure if all the Great Wall of China ones have that same print, where part of the print is on the back, too.
> I will find out soon enough....
> 
> Now, did we see pictures of your bag, yet?



I'll post pics of all my new long champs soon


----------



## shyne1025

I have the navy eiffel tower in short handle, black Statue of Liberty in long handle and  i am waiting for the light pink Great wall of China ( dont know which one my friend got me)...  Now i am looking for a friend who lives in JP to get me the Japan version! Woohoo!

 Will post photos next week!


----------



## handbaglover13

My Longchamp family 
And cheesey, but I picked up these cute little Eiffel Tower key chains that I'm hanging on my LC's as bag charms, as seen on my chocolate one


----------



## LilyVautier

Hi Longchamp friends. I was watching "The Good Wife" last night, the latest ep with Michael J Fox, and Christine Baranski had the most glorious red burgundy brown - ish looking handbag. When I tried Googling for info on it, I came across an interview with the costume designer on the CBS series blog, and he says he outfits Juliana Margulies and Christine Baranski with bags from Longchamps! Only I went to their website and can't quite ID it. Anyone see the show and/or have a clue? I'll try to post a video capture...
Lily


----------



## ballet_russe

LilyVautier said:


> Hi Longchamp friends. I was watching "The Good Wife" last night, the latest ep with Michael J Fox, and Christine Baranski had the most glorious red burgundy brown - ish looking handbag. When I tried Googling for info on it, I came across an interview with the costume designer on the CBS series blog, and he says he outfits Juliana Margulies and Christine Baranski with bags from Longchamps! Only I went to their website and can't quite ID it. Anyone see the show and/or have a clue? I'll try to post a video capture...
> Lily



if you can post a pic, i can help you.


----------



## shiba_inu

handbaglover13,

I want to see your collection, but the picture is so small.  
Congrats on the Longchamp family!



handbaglover13 said:


> My Longchamp family
> And cheesey, but I picked up these cute little Eiffel Tower key chains that I'm hanging on my LC's as bag charms, as seen on my chocolate one


----------



## handbaglover13

shiba_inu said:


> handbaglover13,
> 
> I want to see your collection, but the picture is so small.
> Congrats on the Longchamp family!


 

ps..my bad...lemme play around with it and enlarge the pic


----------



## handbaglover13

handbaglover13 said:


> ps..my bad...lemme play around with it and enlarge the pic


 
Is this better?


----------



## justwatchin

^^love the keychain with your bag; so cute


----------



## shiba_inu

Very nice collection!  Thanks for sharing



handbaglover13 said:


> Is this better?


----------



## handbaglover13

^Thank you ladies


----------



## Kimmi

^I love the keychain on your bag--that is too cute!


----------



## rainforestlove

I like the leather bags. The nylon ones tend to look bad unless there's a base shaper.


----------



## DisCo

These are my Longchamp bags...they are all in the Large/long handle 'shopping' sizes. Some I haven't even used yet.

From left to right: Bilberry, LM in Steel, Badges in Navy, Planetes in Raisin, Thistle (the one I abuse the most )

Hoping to add a red garance and black then I'm done.


----------



## gabz

there's a group on FB now: longchamp le pliage est vraiment démodé
personally i think they are classic and therefore cant be date or out of style.


----------



## vang

Just received my Statute of Libery Le Pliage bags bought from Longchamp SOHO today.

The Taupe one comes with Nickel/bronze(?looks more like dark grey to me) zipper pull,whereas the Graphite one comes with Golden zipper pull,but both the snap buttons are in gold. I wonder why they don't match the zipper pull with the snap button,like those custom Le Plaige bags?

Both are made in France. 

The SA,Nichelle, is very helpful and friendly. Cost of UPS Ground shipping is USD13.


----------



## shyne1025

As promised here are my Limited edition Le Pliages...

The Statue of Liberty in Black with Long Handles, The Eiffel tower in Navy with short handles, and the Great Wall of China in light pink with short handles..

Now hunting for the Japan one.. Woohoo


----------



## handbaglover13

shyne1025 said:


> As promised here are my Limited edition Le Pliages...
> 
> The Statue of Liberty in Black with Long Handles, The Eiffel tower in Navy with short handles, and the Great Wall of China in light pink with short handles..
> 
> Now hunting for the Japan one.. Woohoo


 

^Great collection! Love your navy Eiffel tower


----------



## tortoiseperson

gabz said:


> there's a group on FB now: longchamp le pliage est vraiment démodé
> personally i think they are classic and therefore cant be date or out of style.


I agree - "Je m'en fiche!"  I couldn't care less what others think, they are practical and so light and sturdy.

If anyone wants to see my Longchamp family, my album is here.


----------



## S2000

My Le Pliage bubbles. I wonder any exchange policy? Very sad and it happend on my both Le Pliage and Cabanas


----------



## jillvalentine

shyne1025 said:


> As promised here are my Limited edition Le Pliages...
> 
> The Statue of Liberty in Black with Long Handles, The Eiffel tower in Navy with short handles, and the Great Wall of China in light pink with short handles..
> 
> Now hunting for the Japan one.. Woohoo



love your LE collection!


----------



## geraldin

My new longchamp bag!!


----------



## cocopuff

Great collection ladies....

Can anybody tell me where I can still hunt down the eiffel tower pilage bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

First time in this thread....

I like to collect LE Longchamp bags.  Have the Effiel Tower and this:

Still thinking if i should get the Japan one....hmmm


----------



## vang

IIRC, I read somewhere that there is new color released in France/Europe for the Limited edition Eiffel Tower bag in purple. Has anyone bought it? Is it in dark purple? Any picture to share?


----------



## Angel77

Hi vang, 

My colleague just bought one LE in black colour with yellow eiffel tower. 
But the style is without zipper. Not sure if you're talking about this one?

I don't have the pic though. 



vang said:


> IIRC, I read somewhere that there is new color released in France/Europe for the Limited edition Eiffel Tower bag in purple. Has anyone bought it? Is it in dark purple? Any picture to share?


----------



## Angel77

Hi, 

Does anyone knows how much does this LongChamp bag cost in Euro? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ilovethatpurse

i also love longchamp but still don't have one. here in singapore i have seen a lot of women carrying longchamp bags at different style, colors, and design and i would say that they look good. they use it even when they are wearing office attire or casual clothes. longchamp is versatile i guess


----------



## vang

Angel77 said:


> Hi vang,
> 
> My colleague just bought one LE in black colour with yellow eiffel tower.
> But the style is without zipper. Not sure if you're talking about this one?
> 
> I don't have the pic though.


 
Hi Angel77,

Thanks for your reply.

I have already seen the black,navy and beige at our local store. I hope to be able to see and get the purple one, if it's DARK purple, and of course, if there really is this new color released.

BTW, I can't see the picture you posted. Is it just me/my computer/connections having problem?


----------



## Angel77

Hi Vang, 

You're welcome. 

You mean our local stores sell the LE eiffel tower Longchamps too?! 

Dark purple sounds nice! Good Luck!

I'm not sure, but I'm able to see the pic I've attached after I've posted. 
How about you log off your PC and log on to try again? 




vang said:


> Hi Angel77,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have already seen the black,navy and beige at our local store. I hope to be able to see and get the purple one, if it's DARK purple, and of course, if there really is this new color released.
> 
> BTW, I can't see the picture you posted. Is it just me/my computer/connections having problem?


----------



## vang

Angel77 said:


> Hi Vang,
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> You mean our local stores sell the LE eiffel tower Longchamps too?!
> 
> Dark purple sounds nice! Good Luck!
> 
> I'm not sure, but I'm able to see the pic I've attached after I've posted.
> How about you log off your PC and log on to try again?


 
Yes, SG did sell LE eiffel tower before,but they were sold out pretty quickly. The LE eiffel tower are not that "limited" afterall, since they are sold in many countries,and seems to be available for quite some time???

I still can't see your pic, will try and log off and on again.

Thanks!


----------



## shopaholic1987

When do Longchamp launch their Spring/Summer line on their website?


----------



## ballet_russe

shopaholic1987 said:


> When do Longchamp launch their Spring/Summer line on their website?



January, I think.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Any guesses as to what the spring summer colors will be? I'm thinking of getting the long handle folding tote for FL next year, but am wondering if I should wait to see the new line.


----------



## Mininana

Hi, I would like to share my longchamp here. It's the 2010 galeries lafayette edition


----------



## dreamscapexl

^ OMG, that looks amazing. First time I've seen it!


----------



## Mininana

dreamscapexl said:


> ^ OMG, that looks amazing. First time I've seen it!




thanks!! I got it in paris in september. My sister was just in paris yet she said they didn't have this anymore so I guess it was a very limited edition 


regardless, I love the black/red combo!


----------



## jsenning

wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## dreamingisfree

I love those bags! Can't say I own one, but when I researched the price of them tonight, I don't see what's stopping me from getting one!

A girl I work with has one, she loves it, picked it up on a trip she took to Paris.


----------



## Mininana

dreamingisfree said:


> I love those bags! Can't say I own one, but when I researched the price of them tonight, I don't see what's stopping me from getting one!
> 
> A girl I work with has one, she loves it, picked it up on a trip she took to Paris.




I TOTALLY agree with u!!! I don't know what was stopping me from getting one. They are SO comfy to use, PERFECT for bad weather days and the price!!! 


Just AWESOME price and now I'm LOVING mine!!





jsenning said:


> wow that's gorgeous!




Thank you!!! I think the fact that it's a LE makes it even more special


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes with her Le Pliage


----------



## shyne1025

Mininana said:


> Hi, I would like to share my longchamp here. It's the 2010 galeries lafayette edition


WOW!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

love the galeries lafayette! gorgeous!


----------



## coco5

Maybe I should get one... I just dont like the pliage without a design on them. And everyone wears them in Paris. Even though  I dont live in Paris anymore I dont like the idea of having the same bag as everyone else.


----------



## doreenjoy

coco5 said:


> Maybe I should get one... I just dont like the pliage without a design on them. And everyone wears them in Paris. Even though I dont live in Paris anymore I dont like the idea of having the same bag as everyone else.


 
I love some of the Jeremy Scott designs. And the custom ones with the stripe are my faves.


----------



## purse-nality

i wish they'd bring back the Charles Anastase Ballet Slippers LE... its the 1 i missed. when i found 1 from a local reseller, it was priced almost 4 times the retail! nooo way!


----------



## doreenjoy

purse-nality said:


> i wish they'd bring back the Charles Anastase Ballet Slippers LE... its the 1 i missed. when i found 1 from a local reseller, it was priced almost 4 times the retail! nooo way!


 
ITA, that was a cute design for a Le Pliage. 

I also liked the "millefiori" one...what was it called? Flower Power, maybe? Loved that and missed it at retail.


----------



## ballet_russe

doreenjoy said:


> ITA, that was a cute design for a Le Pliage.
> 
> I also liked the "millefiori" one...what was it called? Flower Power, maybe? Loved that and missed it at retail.



this was Millefiori







 this was Flower Power





I liked "Bande Dessinee" and am regretting I never bought one. Sad, it is now faked a lot.


----------



## doreenjoy

^^ Thanks, ballet_russe!

It was the millefiori I regret not purchasing.


----------



## saca

I bought Millefiori for my scholl and books


----------



## pickle

i have been wanting to get one forever now... Over here, Coach and LV dominates, barely anyone has Le P. at all...


----------



## klasychanel2009

I had procrastinating, and telling myself that I would go on a bag ban, but finally cave in for the holidays and got myself my Longchamps... Happy as ever... Merry xmas to me...


----------



## Zannah

Hello all! I'm a le pliage newbie in need of some help. I can't decide which color to get for my first one. I'm debating between black or taupe for a medium with long handles. The taupe looks super pretty but the black is just so classic. Also has anyone ever had theirs monogrammed? Any thoughts? Thanks so much!


----------



## ipudgybear

ballet_russe said:


> this was Millefiori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was Flower Power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked "Bande Dessinee" and am regretting I never bought one. Sad, it is now faked a lot.



Flower Power and "Bande Dessinee" both look gorgeous though I am worried to buy the "Bande Dessinee" design, it looks like it might get dirty quite fast.

I haven't bought Le Pliage bags ever since I kind of had a mass shopping spree of Pliages lol. I think it's time to buy a new one.


----------



## klasychanel2009

I would go for the taupe Zannah... mine is actually the bilberry color... and it is so loveley... enjoy and let us know which one you pick


----------



## Zannah

klasychanel2009 said:


> I would go for the taupe Zannah... mine is actually the bilberry color... and it is so loveley... enjoy and let us know which one you pick



Thanks for the help. I looked at the bilberry and it looks really pretty. Now I think I might want that one lol!


----------



## kema042290

I want to buy one is there a way to tell if it's genuine if your buying it online


----------



## mona_lise

Ok maybe I'm the only one around here but...
I HATE my pliage bags 
Like I was saying I think I'm gonna sell these bad boys. 
But LONGCHAMP & I... true love over here. let me explain! 
- When I was a kid my sister bought one in front of me. So when I went to New York 4 years ago I saw them on girls and I was like "Hey, I need one! Like my sister!" I bought a brown one, small I think with long handles, 150$? Something like that. SO expensive.
- Back in my home city (Brussels) I bought the same one but in beige. 70$ in a Longchamp boutique too... The price difference is HUGE! Anyway.
- Then I bought a medium one with little handles, in orange-red. Nice but I never use it. 
- BUT! Two years ago... My daddy bought me my first REAL bag. The Longchamp Rival in black (in think in English it is called the "Rodeo")
It took me a year to love it but now... It's a part of me hahaha. Whenever I use a different bag I feel ashamed! 
But now I have this one I feel like the old Longchamp's don't belong in my collection anymore.


----------



## ballet_russe

^ The Rodeo Rival bags are wonderful.  I have many Pliage too and I love them all.  They are for different purposes.... Pliage are sometimes too casual but I like them for travel.

I have a Legende (also a leather one) and it is my favorite.


----------



## ipudgybear

I am actually thinking of buying the Planetes in either large or medium. Is it better than the Pliage because I have a lot of Pliages in both large and medium. Or should I wait till the new collection?? I hate being indecisive


----------



## Jessica777

Hi! Im looking for an online store (except ebay) in UK that sells planetes and arbre de vie. LC e-store is always out of stock. Pls advise if you know any. Thanks so much!


----------



## Stella.

ipudgybear said:


> I am actually thinking of buying the Planetes in either large or medium. Is it better than the Pliage because I have a lot of Pliages in both large and medium. Or should I wait till the new collection?? I hate being indecisive



I'm looking forward to seeing the answer to this as it is my question too!


----------



## mothbeast

Hello - I don't have any Longchamp but like the planetes bags. When they say coated canvas what does that mean? Is the leather coated? I love the monochrome look but worry about peeling.


----------



## elkington

i've finally got the large shopper in bilberry, i love it!!  

one thing i noticed though: is it just me or is the material a little thinner now? my other pliages are a few years old and they're thicker. also the inside "lining" feels slightly different


----------



## ballet_russe

^ do the search, been discussed


----------



## *Silk*

Just bought this lovely bag today, I think I'm in love with it 

Source picture: longchamp.com


----------



## elkington

a simple "yes, the lining is new" would have sufficed. at first i was a bit worried i got a fake, because i bought it online, guess i just have to get used to the new thinner material.


----------



## Verorl

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I am so excited to be here as I love bags so much.

Anyway, I found what I believe to be a Rodeo 4x4 tote (after doing research on Google and several sites), in a gorgeous light silver leather at a consignment store. I called them and they are holding it for me, so I can go and look at it on Monday.

Can someone give me some pointers on deciding if this bag is authentic? I keep seeing it in black, red and brown. Did it ever came out in silver?

I have lots of Coach and Fendi, but this would be my first Longchamp.


----------



## ballet_russe

Verorl said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I am so excited to be here as I love bags so much.
> 
> Anyway, I found what I believe to be a Rodeo 4x4 tote (after doing research on Google and several sites), in a gorgeous light silver leather at a consignment store. I called them and they are holding it for me, so I can go and look at it on Monday.
> 
> Can someone give me some pointers on deciding if this bag is authentic? I keep seeing it in black, red and brown. Did it ever came out in silver?
> 
> I have lots of Coach and Fendi, but this would be my first Longchamp.



wow!    yes, it came in silver-white. post here
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-longchamp-224270.html


----------



## Verorl

Thanks!   I'll post photos when I have it.


----------



## deweydrop

Magnums is having their semi annual sale...I'm interested in getting a pliage in praline. Can anyone tell me if this color is more brown or pink? (I'd like it to lean more toward brown...hard to tell on my monitor though)

Thanks so much!


----------



## elkington

^i've seen praline IRL and it's definitely more between brown and beige than pink! to be honest, i don't see any pink in it  

that's praline on their website.


----------



## deweydrop

elkington said:


> ^i've seen praline IRL and it's definitely more between brown and beige than pink! to be honest, i don't see any pink in it
> 
> that's praline on their website.




Excellent! Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it!


----------



## elkington

deweydrop said:


> Excellent! Thank you so much for your quick reply! I appreciate it!





you're welcome!


----------



## asianjade

My first Longchamp.. got it at Norstrom for $79.97   before tax. Love it.


----------



## cityoflight

isn't this bag cute?


----------



## ballet_russe

cityoflight said:


> isn't this bag cute?



honestly? I find it very creepy. however congratulations for owning such a rare bag!


----------



## paris.elisa

I think I have read every thread related to Le Pliage and want to buy one in Paris in March.  Can anyone advise on where to get Limited Edition bags in Paris?  Thanks!


----------



## slsk

paris.elisa said:


> I think I have read every thread related to Le Pliage and want to buy one in Paris in March. Can anyone advise on where to get Limited Edition bags in Paris? Thanks!


 
I just got back from Paris today.  The Longchamp boutique in Galleries Lafayette had them.  I don't recall the store on Rue Royale (?) having them, but it was "soldes" time and things were a little crazy!

HTH!


----------



## xxpeachxx

I'm one big fan of Longchamp! 

Anyone here who has seen the Taiwan 101 Longchamp bag? They said its available in army green, graphite and pink, but i cant find any picture of the pink one online.


----------



## Verorl

So I went to the consigment store to look at this Rodeo Rival they had and it is all mine now!!!

The leather is buttery soft, the interior is pristine, but the bag has two tiny discoloration marks on the outside leather. I got it for $150, which I thought was a good price since it is in really great condition. I can see myself carrying it a lot this summer!


----------



## paris.elisa

slsk said:


> I just got back from Paris today. The Longchamp boutique in Galleries Lafayette had them. I don't recall the store on Rue Royale (?) having them, but it was "soldes" time and things were a little crazy!
> 
> HTH!


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## Vinyl

Do any of you Le Pilage owners use purse organizers?  Sometimes the random mess in my Le Pilage drives me crazy.  I know there are a ton of them out there, but I was wondering if there were any particular ones that work well in the Le Pilage.


----------



## ballet_russe

Vinyl said:


> Do any of you Le Pilage owners use purse organizers?  Sometimes the random mess in my Le Pilage drives me crazy.  I know there are a ton of them out there, but I was wondering if there were any particular ones that work well in the Le Pilage.



http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...er-for-medium-le-pliage-longchamp-614345.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ne-use-le-pliage-everyday-bag-how-551637.html


----------



## divadivine682

Vinyl said:


> Do any of you Le Pilage owners use purse organizers? Sometimes the random mess in my Le Pilage drives me crazy. I know there are a ton of them out there, but I was wondering if there were any particular ones that work well in the Le Pilage.


 
Yes, i do  I use a purse to go....i have to use it or my bag becomes a black hole and i never find anything!


----------



## Vinyl

divadivine682 said:


> Yes, i do  I use a purse to go....i have to use it or my bag becomes a black hole and i never find anything!



What size do you use, diva?  What size is your Le Pilage?

Purse to Go looks great!


----------



## Queen_Bee

paris.elisa said:


> I think I have read every thread related to Le Pliage and want to buy one in Paris in March.  Can anyone advise on where to get Limited Edition bags in Paris?  Thanks!



I was in Paris for New Year's, got my Limited Edition Eiffel Tower bag at Longchamp-PRINTEMPS


----------



## divadivine682

Vinyl said:


> What size do you use, diva? What size is your Le Pilage?
> 
> Purse to Go looks great!


 
I use the large for my medium long handle lepliage but want the jumbo i think...


----------



## guess

Queen_Bee said:


> I was in Paris for New Year's, got my Limited Edition Eiffel Tower bag at Longchamp-PRINTEMPS


Do you know what the current color available is ? I think for 2011 it's the print in navy and the bag in white. I saw pictures of the reverse (white print on navy bag) and thought it was more practical.


----------



## iamphoebe

cityoflight said:


> isn't this bag cute?


*@CityOfLight*Your bag looks cute! Where did you get it?  How much did it go for?


----------



## sneezz

asianjade said:


> My first Longchamp.. got it at Norstrom for $79.97   before tax. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 1299028



Cute!  What size is this?


----------



## gabz

I just realized that i got my Longchamp in july and have been using it tons. so far it has outlasted the Coach or MK bags ive bought in 09-10 and at a fraction of the price! these are realllllly well made bags.


----------



## afsweet

i bought 2 of the eiffel tower bags while i was in paris. bought 1 in navy and 1 in white. but now i can't decide which to keep for myself and which to give to my sister! 

i admit i was never into longchamp, but these totes are very practical for traveling so i caved in.


----------



## lilmzsunshine85

Love my Longchamp Le Pliage , its very comfortable, light for travelling and doing work stuffs...looking fwd to the newet colors of the season


----------



## gabz

if the blakc sealant along the straps comes off is that huge deal? will my straps become like unglued or anything?


----------



## ballet_russe

gabz said:


> if the blakc sealant along the straps comes off is that huge deal? will my straps become like unglued or anything?



on a pliage?  There should not be black sealant. i have never heard about this.


----------



## gabz

i meant the black trim along the inside of the straps. is this supposed to wear off a bit?


----------



## ballet_russe

Do you have Le Pliage?   The handles are sewed together so the sealant on the edge should not matter.


----------



## gabz

Yes a black one


----------



## littles717

hey gals...i figured I'd toss this in here instead of starting a new thread
im normally a coach girl but I really want to get my first longchamp for spring. I like the medium size Le Pliage with the short handles...Im trying to figure out if there is a specific name for that bag/handle combo because when I search online I keep finding the long handle/shoulderbag style. (i do see it on the longchamp website but dont see an offical name)
thanks!


----------



## ballet_russe

littles717 said:


> hey gals...i figured I'd toss this in here instead of starting a new thread
> im normally a coach girl but I really want to get my first longchamp for spring. I like the medium size Le Pliage with the short handles...Im trying to figure out if there is a specific name for that bag/handle combo because when I search online I keep finding the long handle/shoulderbag style. (i do see it on the longchamp website but dont see an offical name)
> thanks!



it is "type M' on the heat stamp but I think the website calls it a handbag.  You want this, yes?
http://www.magnums.net/prod/1623089?utm_source=Froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=1623089

They do not have person names as Coach bags do.  Nothing at Longchamp is named like Sabrina, Madison, Peony...


----------



## littles717

ballet_russe said:


> it is "type M' on the heat stamp but I think the website calls it a handbag. You want this, yes?
> http://www.magnums.net/prod/1623089?utm_source=Froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=1623089
> 
> They do not have person names as Coach bags do. Nothing at Longchamp is named like Sabrina, Madison, Peony...


 
Yep, thats the bag! I knew they didnt have "names" but I wondered if there was a name that distinguished the long handled bag from the short handles. Ill try seaching with "type M"
Thanks!!


----------



## iamphoebe

hi does anyone know where i can find old styles of le pliage limited editions? i love those by jeremy scott and other collabs.


----------



## Mininana

I just wanted to share my bag again. I got my LE bag at galeries lafayette in Paris and it was only sold in that one store in the whole world 


http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-149089-34.html#post17313208


I think the longchamp store in galeries lafayette and printemps have an awesome selection but be prepared to stand in line for a good 20 minutes to even be able to go into the store as it's always crowded


----------



## jivey

I just got my first Longchamp today....I got the medium long handles in the new pink. I also got it monogrammed while I walked around the mall. I think I'm really gonna love it!


----------



## TXGirlie

I just saw the new Tree of Life tote. Love the design....I may have to get one!


----------



## anitalilac

does the shoulder strap hurts? Is it comfy? 

thanks


----------



## StarBrite310

I've been meaning to post this picture of my Praline Le Pliage that I got for Christmas last year  I love this color so much.


----------



## sarafina77

anitalilac said:


> does the shoulder strap hurts? Is it comfy?
> 
> thanks


 
Not at all - they are super light and comfy!


----------



## scrpo83

Just got my first Longchamp last week..Planetes medium short handle in raisin. It is so light weight I really like it


----------



## zoop

I getting love Longchamp bags,it is light for carry a lot of kid's things~~


----------



## kenseysimone

anitalilac said:


> does the shoulder strap hurts? Is it comfy?
> 
> thanks


 
 I think theyre super comfortable.


----------



## catslover

Anyone here has any idea whether the paris outlets are still selling _Longchamp Planetes raisin color n if LE eiffel tower still available?
_


----------



## MACsarah

Has anyone gotten holes in the corner of their le Pliage? Mine has a serious hole in one of the corners and I don't have card board in my bag or anything to wear the corners out :\


----------



## kings_20

I'm assuming that these are fakes, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-LONGC...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1b6a4a8a


----------



## KatyEm

kings_20 said:


> I'm assuming that these are fakes, right?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-LONGC...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6b1b6a4a8a



Yeah I think they definitely are. The colors that aren't stock photos are colors I've never seen before and I've been into longchamp for close to 5 years. and the price is a too good...


----------



## kings_20

^^

That is what I figured.  What are the recommended sites for buying Longchamp?


----------



## doreenjoy

MACsarah said:


> Has anyone gotten holes in the corner of their le Pliage? Mine has a serious hole in one of the corners and I don't have card board in my bag or anything to wear the corners out :\


 
Take your bag to Longchamp and they'll fix it free. Call Customer Service if you aren't near a retail store.


----------



## petite chou

its such a great everyday bag, or even work, throw your shoes, lunch, everyday stuff, whatever - and its really durable.


----------



## shopaholic2011

i received my first le pliage (black, long handles) as a gift and wasn't too crazy about it at first...but i started using it as my work bag and it's great!  it's light, durable, and holds everything that i need.  it's also great for travelling because you can fold it up.


----------



## gabz

doreenjoy said:


> Take your bag to Longchamp and they'll fix it free. Call Customer Service if you aren't near a retail store.


 

Is this only if you live in the US? can us folks in other countries send them in too if needed? mine is starting to fray in the corners. i hope this wont lead to a whole!


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all.. I am about to buy my first Planates, short handle medium.. Can any owners of the similar bag know if it can fit an iPad?


----------



## batgirl416

Love the Longchamp too!  For those of you who are into collecting Longchamp Limited Editions, there's also a thread on it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-limited-editions-photos-and-info-675094.html.  Please spread the word around... the more photos, the better!!!


----------



## MACsarah

doreenjoy said:


> Take your bag to Longchamp and they'll fix it free. Call Customer Service if you aren't near a retail store.



Does Longchamp honor that service if you bought the bag in a department store?


----------



## Vinyl

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> That is what I figured.  What are the recommended sites for buying Longchamp?



Department stores when they have F&F... and specifically Magnums.net, which runs several promotions on Longchamp/their whole site throughout the year.


----------



## melissatrv

I have never heard of this brand until recently on this forum....From what I know most of the bags are made of a vinyl material tote with leather handles and trim (feel free to correct me on this).  I recently saw this all leather one at Nordstrom 

Longchamp 'Roseau' Embossed Tote in Fuschia
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-roseau-embossed-tote/2938939?origin=category&resultback=397

I am a huge sucker for Croc, love this color and the size is perfect for me. Does anyone have one of these (know they made them in other colors).  What are your thoughts?  Any quality issues like cracking or peeling? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## zjajkj

I bought my Long Champ le pliage in HK last year for mom


----------



## jaggg88

Longchamp...French women are so quirky


----------



## kekoa

I love the foldable long champ bags.. Lightweight and the colors are so pretty.


----------



## doreenjoy

kekoa said:


> I love the foldable long champ bags.. Lightweight and the colors are so pretty.


 

 Welcome to tPF! 

You'll find a lot of love for the Le Pliage tote by Longchamp here.


----------



## gabz

I'm debating a 2nd le pliage in a diff colour
Do u feel these r trendy or classic bags?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I just got my first one in the mail today. Brown with taupe stripe and embossed with my initials. I couldn't believe how well made it is! I am totally impressed with it, especially given the price!
I think they're classic and here to stay.

(I already want another one!)


----------



## hlfinn

Gabz- i think they're definately classic.

I just got my first one and started using it this week- the large le pliage in graphite. I can't believe how much it can hold.  Do the handles wear in though- they keep falling off my shoulder.


----------



## doreenjoy

gabz said:


> I'm debating a 2nd le pliage in a diff colour
> Do u feel these r trendy or classic bags?


 

I think they're classic. They've been around for what, 8 years now at least?


----------



## smallfry

hlfinn said:


> Gabz- i think they're definately classic.
> 
> I just got my first one and started using it this week- the large le pliage in graphite. I can't believe how much it can hold.  Do the handles wear in though- they keep falling off my shoulder.



Hi *H*!  Congratulations on your new bag!  I love the graphite, it goes with everything!

I've had about 5 of the pliage totes throughout the years and most of them had this slipping issue.  The more stuff I put in the bag, the less likely it is to slip off, though.  I think if the handles soften up, the slippage lessens as well.


----------



## shakeandbake

Do you think the le pliage would look good on a guy? I'm liking the large in graphite, but not sure that it would look good on me. Also can't decide between long and short handles.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shakeandbake said:


> Do you think the le pliage would look good on a guy? I'm liking the large in graphite, but not sure that it would look good on me. Also can't decide between long and short handles.



I say heck yeah, go for it, and my choice is the short handles, but get what feels more comfortable to you.


----------



## doreenjoy

I tuck one strap over the other...it helps keep them on my shoulder. 

And yes, I think it can be a man bag!


----------



## hlfinn

i have been doing the tuck thing. and i did learn that the more stuffed it is the better it stays. i was hoping the handles would soften up.  i have been keeping it on a doorknob in my apartment too but i might need to stop bc i'm not sure i want the handles the stretch that much.

and thanks smallfry. i LOVE this color. the perfect choice for me!


----------



## gabz

i have a small short handle in beige on hold! hopefully we can get there today


----------



## gabz

i picked this up on the wsy home today but am a little uncertain pls let me know what you think


----------



## beastofthefields

I hope to pick one up this Saturday.  I'm 5foot 8inches and at the moment I am a little heavier than usual so would say I am a uk size 14 right now, what size bag would you recomend for me girlies, or is it really more - how you feel when you try as to whether you buy????  xx


----------



## doreenjoy

I recommend a large for just about everyone. The medium really doesn't hold more than a small-to-average handbag.

But *gabz*, that little one looks great on you! Completely in proportion.


----------



## Spielberg1

gabz said:


> i picked this up on the wsy home today but am a little uncertain pls let me know what you think




so super cute!

le pliages are amazing tools. super strong. lightweight. water resistant. addictive!


----------



## ghall

does anyone know where i can get some small longchamp accessories? TIA


----------



## beastofthefields

doreenjoy said:


> I recommend a large for just about everyone. The medium really doesn't hold more than a small-to-average handbag.
> 
> Thanks Doreen-joy


----------



## gabz

thanks ladies!


----------



## lalilyx3

Do you guys know where I can sell an authentic bag and if there is anywhere that sell discounted Longchamp Le Pliage Bags? I've been wanting the Le Pliage bag in Bilberry for a really long time! ><


----------



## chameleon20

Hihi, does anyone know whether we can still get the eiffel tower designs from the Longchamp shops in Europe? Thanks.


----------



## beastofthefields

I've just seen a Le  Pliage on a woman entering Westminster Abbey.....would you use a Longchamp Le Pli for a Royal Wedding????  I like these bags, a lot......but I think I'd push the boat out a bit if I was invited to the wedding!!


----------



## ninja_please

I was wondering if any of you guys have experienced bubbling on your Le Pliage? Granted that I've been tossing mine around for the last five years, I just noticed last week that at the bottle of my bag, it has begun to bubble. Does anybody know what I'm talking about? I'm going to get something from the Planetes line next, but I wonder if that can happen to it too?


----------



## shopaholicious

^^  Can you take a picture?  Is the fabric stretched or something?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi girls!  You may want to post pictures of your longchamp in action on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/longchamp-in-action-682718.html#post18948444

Thanks!


----------



## ninja_please

shopaholicious said:


> ^^  Can you take a picture?  Is the fabric stretched or something?



I'll try to take pictures tomorrow or in a couple of days, but they best way I can put it is that the nylon is pulling away from the PVC coating and it creates a "bubble effect." It's like when you put a sticker on your bumper, but instead of smoothing it on, you slap it on and as a result, there are air bubbles trapped underneath.


----------



## sophiarose2

melissatrv said:


> I have never heard of this brand until recently on this forum....From what I know most of the bags are made of a vinyl material tote with leather handles and trim (feel free to correct me on this).  I recently saw this all leather one at Nordstrom
> 
> Longchamp 'Roseau' Embossed Tote in Fuschia
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-roseau-embossed-tote/2938939?origin=category&resultback=397
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Croc, love this color and the size is perfect for me. Does anyone have one of these (know they made them in other colors).  What are your thoughts?  Any quality issues like cracking or peeling?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


i have this bag, 3 years old. no problems, wears lie iron, i love it!


----------



## ninja_please

My bag looks like this right now. I'm horrified because I thought it was a lot smaller than that!


----------



## gabz

that is weird! i would send it to longchamp. was it exposed to heat?


----------



## ninja_please

gabz said:


> that is weird! i would send it to longchamp. was it exposed to heat?



I got it about five years ago and I don't even know if I can find the receipt anymore, so I don't know if Longchamp will even take it. My bag hasn't been exposed to heat.


----------



## enga4

It was probably part of that batch of "bubblies" that happened around 2006. Someone else had that problem, and longchamp wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## ninja_please

enga4 said:


> It was probably part of that batch of "bubblies" that happened around 2006. Someone else had that problem, and longchamp wouldn't do anything about it.



Oh my gosh, I just did a search for "bubbling," and I found so many complaints like mine!


----------



## ninja_please

This weekend, I e-mailed LC CS, and they responded with:


> from	Alyson Swedo aswedo@longchampusa.com
> to	*******
> cc	Jessica Fassel <jfassel@longchampusa.com>
> date	Mon, May 16, 2011 at 6:44 AM
> subject	RE: WEBSITE - Customer service
> mailed-by	longchampusa.com
> 
> hide details 6:44 AM (1 hour ago)
> 
> *****,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.  I apologize for the problem you are
> experiencing with your Longchamp bag. We will mail you a return
> authorization so that you may send your bag into my office for further
> evaluation.  Shipping instructions will be included in the letter.  We
> will contact you once your bag has been evaluated.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Alyson Swedo
> Longchamp USA
> Customer Service
> 609-581-5555 x230



I'm very impressed that I received such a prompt answer, so let's see what happens.


----------



## gabbby

ninja_please said:


> This weekend, I e-mailed LC CS, and they responded with:
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed that I received such a prompt answer, so let's see what happens.


Do you have the receipt? i sent my bags in and one had a receipt and the other didn't. Before i found the receipt, nothing was going to be done even though they admitted that it was a manufacturing problem (new glue that caused the leather or nylon to separate from the backing or lining) b/c they claimed it was from a line in 2004 and beyond the 5 years coverage (not advertised in the warranty page).  
The receipt showed that it was actually purchased within the 5 years so I did get a partial credit. The other bag without a receipt, however, only got me a 1/3 of what i paid. i think they should have done some sort of recall since they make something like 6 million or billion profit and most pilages are already made in china!


----------



## divabeadz

beastofthefields said:


> I've just seen a Le  Pliage on a woman entering Westminster Abbey.....would you use a Longchamp Le Pli for a Royal Wedding????  I like these bags, a lot......but I think I'd push the boat out a bit if I was invited to the wedding!!



hahahaha...too funny. I don't think I'd bring the le pliage to ANY wedding let alone the royal wedding. I think I'd buy a cute clutch instead.


----------



## ninja_please

gabbby said:


> Do you have the receipt? i sent my bags in and one had a receipt and the other didn't. Before i found the receipt, nothing was going to be done even though they admitted that it was a manufacturing problem (new glue that caused the leather or nylon to separate from the backing or lining) b/c they claimed it was from a line in 2004 and beyond the 5 years coverage (not advertised in the warranty page).
> The receipt showed that it was actually purchased within the 5 years so I did get a partial credit. The other bag without a receipt, however, only got me a 1/3 of what i paid. i think they should have done some sort of recall since they make something like 6 million or billion profit and most pilages are already made in china!



I don't have the receipt anymore, but thanks for the info.


----------



## marianch54

hey everyone! after doing some reading on this forum, i've decided to buy a longchamp le pliage bag! i got it in brown and long handles. i love it, but after bring it home, i realized how thin the leather handles are and that they're only secured to the bag on 4 small points. i was planning to use it extensively for school, so filling it with my heavy laptop, textbooks, binders, etc. have any of you had problems with the handles breaking? would my le pliage be able to handle all my school stuff? thanks for your input!!!


----------



## fabianna

I never really liked longchamp until I bought one, for whatever reason. Now I like it more and more every time I use it! although I don't use it as workbag as it doesn't have compartments and it's hard to dig into such a big bag in search of something small. So I use it as shopping bag and airplane bag


----------



## divabeadz

marianch54 said:


> hey everyone! after doing some reading on this forum, i've decided to buy a longchamp le pliage bag! i got it in brown and long handles. i love it, but after bring it home, i realized how thin the leather handles are and that they're only secured to the bag on 4 small points. i was planning to use it extensively for school, so filling it with my heavy laptop, textbooks, binders, etc. have any of you had problems with the handles breaking? would my le pliage be able to handle all my school stuff? thanks for your input!!!



I only have a medium so I can't comment firsthand but I do know that I've read posts from many people who use the large as school book bags to carry their books and laptops and it gets lots of great reviews so I wouldn't think you need to worry about the handles. Also, if you do a search on youtube, there are a lot of what's in my bag videos with le pliage large size being used as a school book bag.


----------



## senga_c13

hi are the prices longchamp posted on the official uk website the same as the retail price in stores? im looking to buy the long handled planetes in small size. and does the planetes range have any bubbling issues? also, does anyone know the email of longchamp uk? i wanted to ask my friend to help me buy the bag but she is uncertain whether the bristol boutique carries the planetes range or not. please help! thanks!


----------



## Dashiki

Can't really say that i'm a fan of Longchamp, but they do look very smart and hold what you need. I can only see myself picking one up if it were a really good deal.


----------



## New-New

I like them, but I don't have one because all the sorostitutes at my university have one.


----------



## TejasMama

I have to say that I continue loving my Longchamp bags.  I have a medium black planetes along with a couple of shoppers and ltd. edition styles and they just suit my lifestyle so well.

I still remember seeing a woman in Paris carrying one when we boarded a train.  She looked so put together--the bag was ideal--attractive and classic without trying too hard.


----------



## ghall

I just gOt a large black planetes today. I love it!!


----------



## CheRio

OOooooo ... love your collection ... I'm still comtemplating on Bilberry n Lagoon Size 2 coz I wanted a size closer to medium instead ...


----------



## gabz

what do you guys do w your keys in yout le pliage? i keep mine in a case so they wont rip the fabric of the bag


----------



## ninja_please

ninja_please said:


> This weekend, I e-mailed LC CS, and they responded with:
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed that I received such a prompt answer, so let's see what happens.



Update: Longchamp ended up sending me a new bag last weekend. I'm thrilled with their customer service, and it definitely exceeded my expectations. But just to let you know if you're going to to return your defective bag, the one they sent me has very hard, plastic like leather. I know the quality has gone down, but the leather feels very different from the ones I recently saw with at Nordstrom and Bloomingdales. I'm actually not sure if it leather because it doesn't even have that leather smell, but despite this, I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## LadyCupid

I was shown these pictures and I've never seen them before. Can anyone advise when these were released or will be released?


----------



## iamphoebe

yodaling1 said:


> I was shown these pictures and I've never seen them before. Can anyone advise when these were released or will be released?



These are part of their upcoming autumn/winter 2011 collection


----------



## LadyCupid

iamphoebe said:


> These are part of their upcoming autumn/winter 2011 collection


 
Thank you very much. Where do I go to view this collection?


----------



## Man@Mallory

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you very much. Where do I go to view this collection?


 
These are super limited special edition pliage bags, generally only released to major Longchamp boutiques and leading department stores.

Good luck...


----------



## ro21chelle

Hi Ladies,
Im a new Longchamp Le Pliage fan! I am considering buying on-line.Are the bags sold on Magnum.net and Bagshop.com authentic? Also, is the Longchamp.com website legitimate? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## gabz

For those that have had frayed corners repIred, how long did it last? Did u need to repair again? Thx


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

All of those websites that you mentioned are legit retailers of Longchamp. Happy shopping! 




ro21chelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im a new Longchamp Le Pliage fan! I am considering buying on-line.Are the bags sold on Magnum.net and Bagshop.com authentic? Also, is the Longchamp.com website legitimate? Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## judgejudy

I see Longchamp bags at the store all the time. I never feel inclined to buy one though. They are practical, but something that I wouldn't "desire" buying. But when you see other girls wear it, you kind of want it more.

I think it's one of those kind of bags.

At least they're cheap and they fold up.


----------



## Czonkii

Planetes fan


----------



## Antares6

There is no Longchamp stores in my area so if the corners fray or something, how to I get it repaired?


----------



## misstrine85

Are there any etailers that ship from Europe? Thanks


----------



## batgirl416

Sharing with you this *Limited Edition Longchamp Travel Tote Away Project 2011*.  See more photos and info on this link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ns-photos-and-info-675094-7.html#post19426467


----------



## AlyssaP22

Is the large le pliage alot bigger than the medium? I am not sure which to get. does anyone have a size comparisson picture?

also what is your favorite color for these bags?


----------



## AlyssaP22

are there any authorized online dealers that I can buy from?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AlyssaP22 said:


> are there any authorized online dealers that I can buy from?



Nordstrom


----------



## Antares6

AlyssaP22 said:


> Is the large le pliage alot bigger than the medium? I am not sure which to get. does anyone have a size comparisson picture?
> 
> also what is your favorite color for these bags?


 Large is a lot bigger than medium. The only store in my area that carries Longchamp is Nordstrom and they only had large and small. I tried on large and it was huge on me, more like travel carry on bag. I then tried the small, and to my surprise it was noone near as small as I thought. In pictures online it looks tiny but it isn't. I wanted to get medium initially but after I tried small, its def a good everyday size. Sorry, I don't have comparison pics but to illustrate, here is what I carried in my small today-lunch for work, pair of shoes, makeup bag(large), umbrella and kindle. Yes, it was full but all that stuff fit in it. If you are looking for everyday bag, I would get small or medium. I think large is very big, glad i didn't get it. 
btw, i got mine in black but was considering bilberry-its very pretty dark plum color that would go with pretty much everything.


----------



## Antares6

AlyssaP22 said:


> are there any authorized online dealers that I can buy from?


 I was going to buy it from Magnums.net but ended up getting mine at Nordstroms. Either one is reputable dealer of Longchamp


----------



## AlyssaP22

I just got back from nordstrom and got the le pliage in black. my mom and sister think its ugly though. i saved for a long time to purchase this bag and now I am doubting my purchase a little. i think it is a very classy bag and will be great for my classes (i'm in nursing school).


----------



## Antares6

^when I first saw it, I thought it was too plain but it has really grown on me. Its very classic and will never go out of style


----------



## xanderbsb

I received a $50 off $100 coupon from Bloomies & decided to buy my first Longchamp tote. I ordered a black medium pilage tote and after the $50 off $100 coupon/10% off coupon/$38.30 in gift cards it only cost $29.36!

I got the tote today and it's smaller than I expected but I feel it's a good deal so I think I'll keep it for now. I'm still debating if I need to exchange it for a bigger size.


----------



## misstrine85

IMO you need to be totally satisfied with your purcharse to keep it. Is it possible for you to go to a store and try out the bigger size?


----------



## xanderbsb

misstrine85 said:


> IMO you need to be totally satisfied with your purcharse to keep it. Is it possible for you to go to a store and try out the bigger size?



I went to Bloomies today to compare the medium and the large. The large was too large for me lol I don't carry many things so the medium is more fitting for me. I'll stick with the medium.


----------



## melissatrv

I am so excited, just ordered the bag in my avatar, LongChamp Gatsby Exotic in Fuschia!!  My first Longchamp.  I liked the Roseau in the embossed also but hesitated by the openess of the bag and no real internal compartments.  Plus I was not sure it felt like a $400 bag if that makes sense.  

My HG bag has always been a Pink Croc bag, I love the look of this.  Have heard people say it is lightweight (big plus) but the downside is it might not retain shape if not full...so I hope I like it since I have never seen IRL and ordered from Bluefly.com.

anyone have this bag, what are your thoughts?  Will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## pixiechic

Antares6 said:


> I then tried the small, and to my surprise it was noone near as small as I thought. In pictures online it looks tiny but it isn't. I wanted to get medium initially but after I tried small, its def a good everyday size. Sorry, I don't have comparison pics but to illustrate, here is what I carried in my small today-lunch for work, pair of shoes, makeup bag(large), umbrella and kindle. Yes, it was full but all that stuff fit in it. If you are looking for everyday bag, I would get small or medium.



I love the small size, and I agree that it fits lots more than it looks like it should. I think it's just right for everyday, but if I need to add my iPad, shoes and lunch to my usual stuff I use the medium size. Here's my small and medium next to each other:


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am a Longchamp fan. Have always loved the Roseau line for their subtle classic style and lightweight but tough leather. I also loved the Divine line from last season. I still regret missing out on a cognac Divine tote.


----------



## bagaholic07

just got my LM petrol blue Med short handle and im loving it ..


----------



## frostine

Am I going crazy, or are new Le Pliage shinier than they used to be?

The two I just purchased from Nordstrom (the expandable Anniversary tote in Taupe and the L Loden) will likely both be going back because of the sheen. I have on in Bilberry that looks a lot sleeker - is it just a color difference?


----------



## SonDan

I am thinking about purchasing a Longgchamp Le Pilage Open Tote for daily wear to work. My question is about the short handles ... Must the tote be carried by hand only or are the handles long enough for a healthly woman like me to wear in the crook of her arm if the contents aren't too heavy?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Woodranda

Another Longchamp fan here. I have 1 small le pliage bag, 1 medium, 2 large and a messenger style.


----------



## chewie07

I want to purchase the Longchamp Le Pliage small long handle tote, and I was wondering if this tote fits my ipad or do I need to get the larger size. I'm 5'3 and I'm worried the large one will overwhelm me. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...g/2941048?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=318


----------



## dizzydancer

Hi ladies!
I noticed on Longchamp's official website that they sell a lot cheaper in Europe than in US. For example, for Le pliage large, it costs &#8364;75,00(approximately $108) in Europe while $145 in US. That's so not fair!!
I just purchased a Le pliage large on magnums.net. I only got $10 off, a cosmetic case gift, and free shipping...I don't think that's a really good deal. But since I couldn't wait for my new semester to start, I bought it anyway...
And that's why I wonder what's the biggest deal for Longchamp Le pliage you girls ever found in US? 30% off? Usually when and where can you get a good deal?


----------



## lala10

Quick question to all the Longchamp lovers out there - i recently went to buy a new "le pliage" bag, large Shopping size (the big ones) to replace my current, dying bag. I went directly to the boutique and found that the "big" ones are not as big as the old ones? Handles are shorter and bag is slightly smaller. Anyone else see this change? I also took a look online and their specs on the official website are smaller than those on bloomingdales.com, etc. I wonder if they're starting to phase the older ones out?


----------



## dizzydancer

lala10 said:


> Quick question to all the Longchamp lovers out there - i recently went to buy a new "le pliage" bag, large Shopping size (the big ones) to replace my current, dying bag. I went directly to the boutique and found that the "big" ones are not as big as the old ones? Handles are shorter and bag is slightly smaller. Anyone else see this change? I also took a look online and their specs on the official website are smaller than those on bloomingdales.com, etc. I wonder if they're starting to phase the older ones out?



Oh yeah I didn't notice that until I read your post. I guess you're right. They adjusted the size a little bit. It's just the new size hasn't been reflected in every other websites yet.
BTW, does anybody happen to know if the grape color is a new release for Le pligage?


----------



## estlin

My large long handle Darshan is definitely smaller than my large long handle Planetes from a few years ago. I don't know if Planetes or Darshan are the same size as a pliage though.
I think the slightly smaller size makes it more comfortable to carry.


----------



## iamphoebe

dizzydancer said:


> Oh yeah I didn't notice that until I read your post. I guess you're right. They adjusted the size a little bit. It's just the new size hasn't been reflected in every other websites yet.
> BTW, does anybody happen to know if the grape color is a new release for Le pligage?



yes grape is part of the newest winter collection - also referred to as raisin.


----------



## MsMarie

I have a question about the fuschia color from the Spring/Summer collection.  I haven't been able to see it in person, only online - is the color more of a "pink" or more of a "purple"?  It's hard to tell with a computer monitor.  

Also, has anyone tried the Longchamp/Le Pliage luggage?  I was considering getting a rolling suitcase carry-on.


----------



## panduhbear

dunno if they're cheaper in other countries but I feel like Le Pliage bags are really expensive for what they are... which is mostly nylon... I'm really into the look but can't really justify it


----------



## lala10

Welp, I got a response back from the sales rep at Longchamp. 

"Thank you for your inquiry. Our Boutiques are carrying a newer style
that our retail stores will slowly be converting too. There is a slight
size difference. The larger one will not be available beginning Spring
2012."


----------



## gollygwhiz

doreenjoy said:


> You can find pics in the Show your Longchamp thread. I love the customized bags. The quality is superb. Here are some of mine:


 
What an impressive collection!  Please tell me, is the first pic navy with a lighter blue or black with blue?  Thanks!


----------



## misspurse

i've never really considered longchamp le pilage as i'm not a fan of nylon bags. however, i just saw a woman carry a small white one while out shopping yesterday and thought to myself, that's actually pretty cute! i love this forum, it makes me keep an open mind (and an empty wallet).


----------



## StarBrite310

I can't wait till Thursday! I just pre-sold the large Pliage in the Loden green color at Bloomies for the sale this Thursday. I got 15% off plus I had a $20 gift card... every little bit helps right?  It will be my 3rd Pliage, but the first in the large size. Green is my favorite color so I absolutely did not want to miss out on the Loden this season. It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## dizzydancer

StarBrite310 said:


> I can't wait till Thursday! I just pre-sold the large Pliage in the Loden green color at Bloomies for the sale this Thursday. I got 15% off plus I had a $20 gift card... every little bit helps right?  It will be my 3rd Pliage, but the first in the large size. Green is my favorite color so I absolutely did not want to miss out on the Loden this season. It's such a gorgeous color!


Sounds like pretty good deal. Congrats! Don't forget to post some photos of your new bag! Looking forward to some new color of Le pliage.


----------



## themaine

StarBrite310 said:


> I can't wait till Thursday! I just pre-sold the large Pliage in the Loden green color at Bloomies for the sale this Thursday. I got 15% off plus I had a $20 gift card... every little bit helps right?  It will be my 3rd Pliage, but the first in the large size. Green is my favorite color so I absolutely did not want to miss out on the Loden this season. It's such a gorgeous color!


 
Is there a sale at Bloomies? I really want a bilberry le pliage.


----------



## StarBrite310

themaine said:


> Is there a sale at Bloomies? I really want a bilberry le pliage.



Yeah starts this Thursday but you can pre-sale now. 15% off on anything under $300 and 20% off on $300+ with your Bloomies card. Good time to get a Longchamp. Saves 20-30 bucks.


----------



## StarBrite310

dizzydancer said:


> Sounds like pretty good deal. Congrats! Don't forget to post some photos of your new bag! Looking forward to some new color of Le pliage.



Yep I definitely will. I noticed no one has posted the Loden color yet! I'll take pictures on Thursday


----------



## TXGirlie

dizzydancer said:


> Hi ladies!
> I noticed on Longchamp's official website that they sell a lot cheaper in Europe than in US. For example, for Le pliage large, it costs 75,00(approximately $108) in Europe while $145 in US. That's so not fair!!
> I just purchased a Le pliage large on magnums.net. I only got $10 off, a cosmetic case gift, and free shipping...I don't think that's a really good deal. But since I couldn't wait for my new semester to start, I bought it anyway...
> And that's why I wonder what's the biggest deal for Longchamp Le pliage you girls ever found in US? 30% off? Usually when and where can you get a good deal?


 
If you are not hung up on color, you can probably find them for 30-50% off at Nordstrom Rack. I see them once in awhile at those prices, but the colors are usually the bright ones.


----------



## dizzydancer

TXGirlie said:


> If you are not hung up on color, you can probably find them for 30-50% off at Nordstrom Rack. I see them once in awhile at those prices, but the colors are usually the bright ones.


Thanks for this information. The sad thing is I'm not a bright color person. Red/grape is the furthest I can go...and it was already too late when I noticed Nordstrom's big sale online several days ago. All Le pliage large were gone... How often does Nordstrom hold this kind of sale?


----------



## weezer

MsMarie said:


> I have a question about the fuschia color from the Spring/Summer collection. I haven't been able to see it in person, only online - is the color more of a "pink" or more of a "purple"? It's hard to tell with a computer monitor.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried the Longchamp/Le Pliage luggage? I was considering getting a rolling suitcase carry-on.


 I have a small fuschia that I just bought from the Nordstrom sale--it's definitely more pink-toned. More along the line of 'magenta.'


----------



## themaine

StarBrite310 said:


> Yeah starts this Thursday but you can pre-sale now. 15% off on anything under $300 and 20% off on $300+ with your Bloomies card. Good time to get a Longchamp. Saves 20-30 bucks.



Thanks for this information. It is a good time to get one.  I just need to decide if I like large or medium.


----------



## StarBrite310

Here is my large long handle in Loden. I just picked it up from Bloomies tonight so I'm sorry that I couldn't take any photos in natural light. It's a beautiful green though. This is my 3rd Pliage, but 1st in the large size. I can't get enough of these bags!


----------



## gabz

one thing that annoys me about le pliage is how everythign just kinda flops around in there- it has zero structure

does the planetes hold shape batter? is it slightly more rigid? thanks


----------



## terps08

ninja_please said:


> This weekend, I e-mailed LC CS, and they responded with:
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed that I received such a prompt answer, so let's see what happens.



Did you send your bag in yet?  Did they repair it?  

I just emailed them and received the same answer.  I can live without my Longchamp for a few days, I'm using another tote these days, but the Longchamp is just so practical.  Mine is in utter disrepair.  I hope they can do *something* about it.  If not, I will just get a new one, but I wanted to try this route first.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just bought the Planetes Tonal bag in Hazlenut. I love it !


----------



## jess236

HermesNewbie said:


> I just bought the Planetes Tonal bag in Hazlenut. I love it !



Congratulations! I really like the Planetes bags...would you mind posting a mod pic?


----------



## sola_gurl

gabz said:


> one thing that annoys me about le pliage is how everythign just kinda flops around in there- it has zero structure
> 
> does the planetes hold shape batter? is it slightly more rigid? thanks



You can always buy a bag base shaper and bag organizer to put inside.


----------



## calipsych

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Longchamp large in Peacock color? I have a black one right now, but would love to have a little more "fun" color, but I have not seen this teal color in person! Any opinions?


----------



## goink

I order my Longchamp from magnums.net and received this on Thursday (Oct 6th). I carried it on Friday (Oct 7) and this already happened four times on the bag - both the back and the front.

Is this a regular everyday wear or a defective product?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am considering this Longchamp Cosmos. Have been looking at it forever. Does anyone have it? Thoughts? Feels like one I would happily have forever. 

http://www.magnums.net/prod/2832247/Longchamp-Cosmos


----------



## faerie87

i really want one for travelling! i have heard about how light and foldable they are.


----------



## PrincessD

I wanted to get one for travel purpose also. Almost bought one at Nordies on Saturday, but I didn't want to buy a made in China one after reading the differences on here.


----------



## kateflute

I sooo badly want a large le pliage tote in old rose!!!!! Does anyone know if that color is still available anywhere?


----------



## kateflute

I so badly want a pink one that I might even resort to buying a fake!


----------



## pinkbalenciaga

No no no! Never buy fakes please!


----------



## nygrl

HermesNewbie said:


> I just bought the Planetes Tonal bag in Hazlenut. I love it !



I bought the black one at the latest Bloomingdale's F&F sale!!


----------



## ami kio

While in Asia, I noticed several women had Le Pliages with a ribbon pattern on them, akin to the Hermes Bolduc pattern.  Does anyone know the name of this particular style/line?

TIA!


----------



## dianagrace

ami kio said:


> While in Asia, I noticed several women had Le Pliages with a ribbon pattern on them, akin to the Hermes Bolduc pattern.  Does anyone know the name of this particular style/line?
> 
> TIA!



The line is called LM.

http://www.longchamp.com/en/lm-women-255.html


----------



## being.myself

I love my Pliages!  I am so tempted by the Legende bag but I just bought a bag by Gerard Darel so I can't justify it.


----------



## ami kio

dianagrace said:


> The line is called LM.
> 
> http://www.longchamp.com/en/lm-women-255.html



Thanks, but that's not it.  The ones that I saw didn't have the horses at the intersections, and the crosshatch pattern was made up of ribbons -- not buckled straps -- that said "Longchamp".


----------



## doreenjoy

Longchamp is discontinuing my favorite Le Pliage style: the flap messenger! I just bought one in bilberry from the Las Vegas boutique.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Has anyone gone from using Herve Chapelier to a Longchamp? I love the look of the LC, but I'm afraid the handles are going to dig into my shoulders when using it for school (books, laptop, water bottle, etc.).


----------



## xanderbsb

Which would matter the most to you? Where the Longchamp was made or the color? 

I ordered the large Le Pilage in Graphite from Bloomingdales but its made in China. I went to Bloomingdales yesterday hoping to find one Made in France but they didn't even have the color in stock.


----------



## redhotnails

The color.  I have both made in France and China.  The quality is still the same.


----------



## icamelly

Both are with same quality i think. However, i prefer made in france too  just for self satisfaction..


----------



## aznavour

Other than department stores, Longchamp boutiques, or Magnums, where do US buyers buy their bags -- especially if they're looking for "pre-loved" bags or discontinued colors?  Is the answer pretty much eBay?


----------



## gollygwhiz

I just found a seller on ebay that sells bases that you can put in the Le Pliage to keep it from sagging.  I ordered 2 of them (one for me, one for DD), and they are awesome.


----------



## LuvAllBags

aznavour said:


> Other than department stores, Longchamp boutiques, or Magnums, where do US buyers buy their bags -- especially if they're looking for "pre-loved" bags or discontinued colors?  Is the answer pretty much eBay?



Yes, ebay is the only option I have found, but would be curious to know what others have found. I am a fan of Magnums, but of course that is current stock and full price...


----------



## alatrop

I finally got a Le Pliage on Friday! (ordered it last week)  I got the medium with long handles in navy, with my initials embossed on the flap.  I love it!

I have spent the past few years (probably about 4 or even 5 now) going back and forth on whether or not to get a Le Pliage.  I have purchased/sold/traded countless other bags and finally decided to just go for it.  I'm sorry I didn't do this sooner! I love this bag! I can't see myself using anything else -- it's simple, chic, durable; it's casual but doesn't look out of place in a slightly dressy setting.

I figure I will use this one for a few years and then just replace it with another.


----------



## FabiFa

LilyVautier said:


> Hi Longchamp friends. I was watching "The Good Wife" last night, the latest ep with Michael J Fox, and Christine Baranski had the most glorious red burgundy brown - ish looking handbag. When I tried Googling for info on it, I came across an interview with the costume designer on the CBS series blog, and he says he outfits Juliana Margulies and Christine Baranski with bags from Longchamps! Only I went to their website and can't quite ID it. Anyone see the show and/or have a clue? I'll try to post a video capture...
> Lily


Hi did you ID the handbag of good wife? I'm also trying to find!! 
thank you for your help


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Does anyone know if there are any new spring/summer colours for the large planetes?

I am interested in the large long handle planetes but the only one available is the black on magnums. I know that there was the hazelnut and red that went on sale..I might be interested in clay if it ever came back!


----------



## karo

Just got myself a Cosmos Kudu Suede Hobo in khaki and love it!!!!


----------



## smooches2608

kateflute said:


> I sooo badly want a large le pliage tote in old rose!!!!! Does anyone know if that color is still available anywhere?



hey they had tons of those at the outlet in woodbury! bought my daughter 2weeks ago.


----------



## aznavour

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any new spring/summer colours for the large planetes?



I asked Magnums this question earlier this month and I believe they said they would only be getting the Planetes in black and beige for the new season.  WhatSheBuys still has the large cinders in stock.  On their site they say they have the large hazelnut on backorder, but when I visited their store two weeks back they said they only had hazelnut in medium.


----------



## LuvAllBags

karo said:


> Just got myself a Cosmos Kudu Suede Hobo in khaki and love it!!!!


Ooh, I bet it's gorgeous! Congrats! I love the Cosmos line.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

aznavour said:


> I asked Magnums this question earlier this month and I believe they said they would only be getting the Planetes in black and beige for the new season.  WhatSheBuys still has the large cinders in stock.  On their site they say they have the large hazelnut on backorder, but when I visited their store two weeks back they said they only had hazelnut in medium.



Thanks! I start full-time work again and I just want to get a bag that I can store everything in and not worry about it. 

I'm not sure if this is the right place but does magnums ever have coupon codes that are more than $10 off? Do you or anyone else think they might have another coupon code soon? I want to get the black one but I'm hoping to not pay almost full-price.


----------



## aznavour

Shoppaholic11 said:


> Thanks! I start full-time work again and I just want to get a bag that I can store everything in and not worry about it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place but does magnums ever have coupon codes that are more than $10 off? Do you or anyone else think they might have another coupon code soon? I want to get the black one but I'm hoping to not pay almost full-price.



No prob.   Le pliage and its "cousins" make great work bags!  

I don't know about the coupons, but they just had a big clearance sale so unfortunately I don't think they'll be offering any further discounts soon.


----------



## arielqueen

Was looking for the long handle medium size Le Pliage. All sold out  and sales person not sure when it's coming in. Sad.


----------



## luciabugia

kymmie said:


> *I have seen Longchamp totes in department stores and never felt the urge to buy one.*
> 
> Then I went to Paris and so many women were using Longchamp totes. So I bought two as they are inexpensive. Now, that I am home I am not really sure about them... I guess I can use them a work bags.
> 
> I suppose there is no real purpose to this thread but to see if there are any Longchamp enthusiasts out there...


 
Me too.  I bought a few when I went to the States as a gift to my mother and sisters and they were pleased but for me, haven't seen the 'light' yet.  The leather Pliage was not too bad though.. I think it would make good travel bag.


----------



## rx4dsoul

karo said:


> Just got myself a Cosmos Kudu Suede Hobo in khaki and love it!!!!



That's great! Do share it with us Karo over here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


----------



## crosses

I don't know if I'm super late on this, but I just saw the pliage cuir in a magazine and now I have my eyes set on them!!! The orange one in particular is gorgeous. 
I'm currently in Vegas but can't wait to get back to germany to pick it up (for a little lower price!). Hope they're not sold out yet. Are they limited edition only? Does anybody know?


----------



## rx4dsoul

crosses said:


> I don't know if I'm super late on this, but I just saw the pliage cuir in a magazine and now I have my eyes set on them!!! The orange one in particular is gorgeous.
> I'm currently in Vegas but can't wait to get back to germany to pick it up (for a little lower price!). Hope they're not sold out yet. Are they limited edition only? Does anybody know?





Longchamp Cuir
Not sure if these are out in the boutiques yet...I want the pink/cyclamen or red one.
comes in small and larger with short handles and shoulder strap, also a large long handle but with no shoulder strap if I'm not mistaken. 
I only have the nylon bags in my collection so far and I was thinking of getting the Roseau this year, then these turn up!!!

You might want to see the bags in action here too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8SL1jaDBk8


----------



## Twisted

i ordered this one last night from bagshop but in steel! im excited!


----------



## Twisted

LOL my mom fell in love with this bag. it hasn't been released, yet she's already asking me how much is it and if we can pre-order. oh boy, i turned her into a Longchamp fanatic! >.<


----------



## rx4dsoul

Twisted said:


> LOL my mom fell in love with this bag. it hasn't been released, yet she's already asking me how much is it and if we can pre-order. oh boy, i turned her into a Longchamp fanatic! >.<



I think your mom has great taste and chose a really cool spring tote !!!


----------



## karo

rx4dsoul said:


> That's great! Do share it with us Karo over here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009.html


There you go 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-your-longchamp-459009-44.html#post20869588


----------



## rkmc12

I bought the large Le Pliage in brown on Tuesday and took it back today in exchange for the red. I noticed that the chocolate bag had a more rubberized interior and was made in China, while the red bag has a fabric lining and was made in France. I did not know the linings are different.


----------



## rx4dsoul

rkmc12 said:


> I bought the large Le Pliage in brown on Tuesday and took it back today in exchange for the red. I noticed that the chocolate bag had a more rubberized interior and was made in China, while the red bag has a fabric lining and was made in France. I did not know the linings are different.



The darker colored bags such as brown, taupe, black, navy etc have the black "lining" (actually the inner coating) and yes I do agree that it sometimes feels rubbery ...but not in all cases.... my deep red is MIF, it has a brownish lining that feels rubbery too.


----------



## kimariew

I ordered a Longchamp online from Magnums on 1/14/12, I got one email 1/16/12 that said it would be delayed 3-5 business days, then on the 1/19/12 i received another email that it would be further delayed 8-12 business days!  I ordered specifically for an upcoming vacation and I am starting to think I will not have it in time.  I do not know what method of shipping they use once they actually have it to ship or where they ship from?  

I have never ordered from this site before, is type of thing common?  I would not have imagined it would take almost 3 weeks or more to ship, especially when the site does not inform of any delays or nonavailability of the product at the time of ordering.  The price was good but I would have rather paid more elsewhere to know that I would receive it in time for my trip.


----------



## rx4dsoul

kimariew said:


> I ordered a Longchamp online from Magnums on 1/14/12, I got one email 1/16/12 that said it would be delayed 3-5 business days, then on the 1/19/12 i received another email that it would be further delayed 8-12 business days!  I ordered specifically for an upcoming vacation and I am starting to think I will not have it in time.



I'm so sorry to hear that...that must be such a bummer 
I've never tried to order from magnums...only bought from LC boutiques or had my mom or a relative get one for me....


----------



## luciabugia

Wow, the colors for leather pliage are nice.  How much does a canvas pliage (medium) cost in Paris and how much is the leather version?  Going to Paris in 2 weeks and my sister would like to buy one.


----------



## MsMarie

kimariew said:


> I ordered a Longchamp online from Magnums on 1/14/12, I got one email 1/16/12 that said it would be delayed 3-5 business days, then on the 1/19/12 i received another email that it would be further delayed 8-12 business days!  I ordered specifically for an upcoming vacation and I am starting to think I will not have it in time.  I do not know what method of shipping they use once they actually have it to ship or where they ship from?
> 
> I have never ordered from this site before, is type of thing common?  I would not have imagined it would take almost 3 weeks or more to ship, especially when the site does not inform of any delays or nonavailability of the product at the time of ordering.  The price was good but I would have rather paid more elsewhere to know that I would receive it in time for my trip.



I ordered a LC suitcase from their semi-annual sale last year and I had the same problem.  After the second delay email, I called them and they stated that Longchamp sends them items, but they can't estimate when they will arrive, or which items will arrive in the daily shipment.  They received their daily shipment at 11am, so I called them each morning after the shipment arrived to see if my item had been received.  I also emailed Longchamp directly and they confirmed that the item was being sent, but couldn't give me an estimate.

Long story short, the item FINALLY arrived about 36 hours before I needed to leave for my 2-week trip; they upgraded my shipping to overnight (but only because I kept calling them) and I just barely received it in time.

I recommend that you call and speak to a manager. 

I'm not sure what you ordered, but Bagshop.com was willing to match the price of Magnums when I emailed to ask, and their shipping is much faster.  In my case, they were sold out of the color I wanted so I wasn't able to use them that time.

Good luck!


----------



## enkybaby

is it possible to get fake items when you join a pre order?

paranoid mode...


----------



## mimika

I love le pliage..but somehow the other LC doesn't appeal to me

and I'm madly in love with the le pliage cuir......


----------



## brandslover

the short handle le pliage large is the best for shopaholic like me. when I travel I will throw in a couples so that I can do a lot of shopping.........

Also have the short and long handle small in a couple of colours for casual use


----------



## mimika

brandslover said:


> the short handle le pliage large is the best for shopaholic like me. when I travel I will throw in a couples so that I can do a lot of shopping.........
> 
> Also have the short and long handle small in a couple of colours for casual use


 
wouldn't long handlbe be better when you shop, for me, I have 2 short handle, one I bought çuz it's the special effiel tower edition and they only had short handle left, the other is a gift..but I so wanted a long handle...I found it so inconvenient I have to use an extra hand to carry a bag instead of on my shoulders, esp when I'm doing stuff that requires both hands, such as shopping...just my thoughts


----------



## lewboo

LOVVVVEEE my Longchamp!! I have three in orange, navy blue and hot pink and they were fantastic when I was in school (all the girls I went to college with had them) and for travel. Very low maintenance bags.


----------



## brandslover

mimika said:


> wouldn't long handlbe be better when you shop, for me, I have 2 short handle, one I bought çuz it's the special effiel tower edition and they only had short handle left, the other is a gift..but I so wanted a long handle...I found it so inconvenient I have to use an extra hand to carry a bag instead of on my shoulders, esp when I'm doing stuff that requires both hands, such as shopping...just my thoughts


I am talking about the short handle large - when unfold become a duffle bag. So i don't need to buy a few more luggages on the way back. 

My le pliage large (i have 4) had accompanied me in many battles, can't go without them when i travel


----------



## enkybaby

i want le pliage cuir!


----------



## bebenokimochi

hi ladies

is there such things as longchamp made in italy on its plastic label?
i know there're france, tunisia and china but i'm not sure about italy?
TIA


----------



## rx4dsoul

bebenokimochi said:
			
		

> hi ladies
> 
> is there such things as longchamp made in italy on its plastic label?
> i know there're france, tunisia and china but i'm not sure about italy?
> TIA



No made in Italy bags. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## miisellen

im planning on buy my first longchamp le pliage bag and i really need some advice lol . i really want the bilberry one but they dont have it right now so i was debating between the red or navy. also which do you think would look best on a 5'4", 115lb girl, medium or large? thanks


----------



## Gigoypotpot

miisellen said:
			
		

> im planning on buy my first longchamp le pliage bag and i really need some advice lol . i really want the bilberry one but they dont have it right now so i was debating between the red or navy. also which do you think would look best on a 5'4", 115lb girl, medium or large? thanks



Hi! I am 4'9 and I own one medium le pliage and three large le pliages. I have to say even with my height, I love the large size! I can put a ton of stuff in it, without it looking too big on me. I have attached a pic for reference. Hope this helps! Also, check magnums.net or bagshop.com they have the Bilberry in stock! 


I own slate, gray, and navy and my favorite is the navy!


----------



## Bond7Girl

miisellen said:


> i really want the bilberry one but they dont have it right now so i was debating between the red or navy. also which do you think would look best on a 5'4", 115lb girl, medium or large? thanks



I am about your size/height, and I prefer medium pliage bags with short handles to carry on my arm and large bags with long handles for over the shoulder. The large isn't too large but ultimately, it depends what you're using them for. 

It's worth searching for bilberry! It's a killer color for winter and it goes with black, brown, gray. Imo, it's too dark for summer unless you wear dark all year round . Check out magnums.net, maybe they have it.


----------



## jxwilliams

So excited! I just ordered a large bilberry tote from Bagshop!  Yeah!


----------



## austen1813

I love my Longchamp bag. I am a teacher, and I use it all the time to carry all the books and marking I need to do.


----------



## Gigoypotpot

jxwilliams said:
			
		

> So excited! I just ordered a large bilberry tote from Bagshop!  Yeah!



Did you take advantage of the Bilberry's on sale? I ordered one last weekend and got it for $119! It was the 2724 model. Bagshop is also running a 10% off spring sale right now on all purchases!


----------



## biancagirl

Hello 

I was wondering if any of you have experience with Overstock and know anything about their measurements? They always have some Longchamp bags there, but the measurements are so confusing...for example, here are 2 bags that are both labeled "Le Pliage Mini":

- 8.25 inches high x 8.25 inches wide x 5.5 inches deep
- 12 inches high x 11 inches wide x 9 inches deep

And then "Small":
- 8 inches high x 8 inches wide x 5.5 inches deep



I'm somewhat interested in picking up the 12 x 11 bag if the measurements are mostly accurate, but even the website says that they're "approximate" and I'm a little wary of what I'd be getting. Can anyone help? It'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bebenokimochi

rx4dsoul said:


> No made in Italy bags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thankyou rx4dsoul


----------



## Bond7Girl

biancagirl said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have experience with Overstock and know anything about their measurements? They always have some Longchamp bags there, but the measurements are so confusing...for example, here are 2 bags that are both labeled "Le Pliage Mini":
> 
> - 8.25 inches high x 8.25 inches wide x 5.5 inches deep
> - 12 inches high x 11 inches wide x 9 inches deep
> 
> And then "Small":
> - 8 inches high x 8 inches wide x 5.5 inches deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat interested in picking up the 12 x 11 bag if the measurements are mostly accurate, but even the website says that they're "approximate" and I'm a little wary of what I'd be getting. Can anyone help? It'd be greatly appreciated.



Have you read the reviews? Like here, someone says that it's in fact a medium bag. There is another review that complains that her bag is made in China and the hardware color was misrepresented. They clearly don't know their own merchandise and I'd be afraid of getting a fake, frankly.


----------



## genviv

austen1813 said:
			
		

> I love my Longchamp bag. I am a teacher, and I use it all the time to carry all the books and marking I need to do.



I like longchamp bags they  are so light and carries all. They also have different designs that fits your lifestyle.....love them


----------



## enkybaby

Was there ever a SSH LM metal in steel?

Will that color be back anytime soon?


----------



## enkybaby

Was there ever a SSH LM metal in steel?

Will that color be back anytime soon?


----------



## Rikko_8

Quick question ladies:

I know Longchamp is sold in the large Paris department stores like Galeries LaFayette and Printemps as well as in their own standalone retail boutiques.  The thing is that those department stores offer an additional 10% off discount for tourists (on top of the VAT refund) which I assume the retail boutiques do not.  

Does anyone know if the selection in the department stores is really that much smaller?  And also, are the prices the same in both the department store and the boutiques - i didn't want to buy from one and then find out that it's cheaper at the other place.  Thanks!


----------



## Gigoypotpot

enkybaby said:
			
		

> Was there ever a SSH LM metal in steel?
> 
> Will that color be back anytime soon?



Yes. Check out whatshebuys.com or bagshop.com. If I'm not mistaken, they are on sale at those websites right now. I own a large LH in steel and i love it!


----------



## Chryseis

miisellen said:


> im planning on buy my first longchamp le pliage bag and i really need some advice lol . i really want the bilberry one but they dont have it right now so i was debating between the red or navy. also which do you think would look best on a 5'4", 115lb girl, medium or large? thanks




I'm 5'3" and I have a medium navy one with long straps. I don't think it makes me look tiny or it looks oversized compared to my body. Plus, the medium fits A LOT of stuff. I carry around my 15" laptop, wallet, makeup bag, books, phone and a bunch of crap and I still have space left xD


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi ladies, i have a few questions to ask (:

my friend says that longchamp bags are lifetime warranty.
i have one that the stitching of the handles of the planetes are fraying and coming out, so they repair for me?
and what kind of lifetime warranty they give. 
lastly, some white patches are appearing on my le-pilage, why so?

Thanks in advance (:


----------



## Bond7Girl

kokhuiqi said:


> hi ladies, i have a few questions to ask (:
> 
> my friend says that longchamp bags are lifetime warranty.
> i have one that the stitching of the handles of the planetes are fraying and coming out, so they repair for me?
> and what kind of lifetime warranty they give.
> lastly, some white patches are appearing on my le-pilage, why so?
> 
> Thanks in advance (:



You should try contacting your local boutique or L customer service about the white patches but I don't think any warranty covers the everyday wear?


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Do any of you ladies know if any new colors for Le Pliage are coming out? The lilac or mint, in particular?


----------



## TejasMama

Now that the weather is getting warmer, my Le Pliage are even more attractive because they are so lightweight and fuss-free.  As an added bonus, an 11" macbook air does fit in the medium size (it's the smaller one) with the long handle.  I'm trying not to carry so much with me everywhere and I love how these bags can really work in any situation.  They look classy without being overt or showy.


----------



## Wilmaerika

Just got my first Le Pliage and I'm in love...!


----------



## goink

I saw a Longchamp Le Pliage bag in a sort of navy color but its thread was baby blue. Is this a special edition?


----------



## babybea

hello ladies, i am going to get my first longchamp: Longchamp Logo Grid Toile Satchel Black but the seller told me it is made in Tunisia. From what i heard, Longchamp only made in France and the roses that supposedly hanging to complete the bag is missing. My questions are:

1. Is there any Longchamp made in Tunisia?
2. How important is the roses decoration hung on the bag for you? any idea whr i could find them (buy)?
3. Does any of you read Longchamp codes?:

SPE  CBC/B3
LONGCHAMP PARIS
MADE IN TUNISIA
0798766
1263493001

is it a common thing on a Longchamp? Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Caro9ine

Re: measurement of Pliages.... I always go to their website, because they have a detailed schematic of exactly how and where to measure. Everybody measures them differently.... I found Bloomies and Neiman confusing in that respect. Also, several of their bags are made in China. It would not surprise me that some were made in Tunisia.


----------



## babybea

i google it yesterday and found out that because of the demand and because LC France has 'only' 950 employees, thus some of the bags should be made in China and Tunisia--i dont know about other country aside from that though.


----------



## alatrop

I have been using my Le Pliage for 3 months straight (have not even considered switching bags!) and I am still totally in love with it. I am finally, truly content with my bag.  Best bag purchase I have ever made!


----------



## ecmf

just wondering if anyone has the price of the le pliage bags in euros or pounds?? I'm after the large with long handles. TIA


----------



## oh_hai

LONGCHAMP now at HOLT RENFREW!!! Yayyyy! I saw them today but they only had 2! A small and medium with short handles. Cant wait till they get more.


----------



## raachellexo

I have a navy pliage but to be honest, i'm not that fond of it and I don't understand the hype about these bags. I prefer bags that can hold their shape.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I love my Le Pliage. I bought it in Hamburg for 75 euros. Does anyone know what the Le Pliage Cuir costs in Europe?


----------



## drageamon

Hi girls. Please help me  I have spilt coffee all over my cream medium planetes and before I start I want to get the right advice about how to get it out. Can I just put it in the washing machine? Or should I try to scrub it first? If I do put in the washing machine what about the leather on it? Thanks.


----------



## Caro9ine

I would hand wash the spot. I have done that with my bags, and it does the job. In my experience, coffee comes out pretty easily.


----------



## rx4dsoul

drageamon said:
			
		

> Hi girls. Please help me  I have spilt coffee all over my cream medium planetes and before I start I want to get the right advice about how to get it out. Can I just put it in the washing machine? Or should I try to scrub it first? If I do put in the washing machine what about the leather on it? Thanks.



Wash the spot with mild soap (ive tried baby shampoo) and warm water . DONT MACHINE WASH please!


----------



## LFredz

Love Le Pliage. I use one of mine every day for work.


----------



## bagaholic85

ive machine washed my pliage bags as a last resort.  if the bag is ruined and you tried to spot wash it, i would try that.  its better than the bag not being used bc of the stains


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sophie-Rose said:


> Would someone mind explaining the difference is between Le Pliage & Planètes?
> 
> Thanks!!





Caro9ine said:


> Pliage has the brown leather top and handles and can be folded up and snapped. Planetes had leather which matches the bag color. I am not sure, but I would guess there is no extra snap on the side.
> 
> Is the fabric different?..



Hi! I answered you guys here so we can keep the other thread mainly for "Show"

The leather trims (handle, flaps, etc) on the pliage is textured differently and has the standard diamond embossed pattern. 

However, it is not all brown leather for the Pliage, some special/limited editions have a tone-on-tone color , meaning the leather and the nylon have the same color, or a special color trim of the leather (such as black leather against purple nylon body).....still with the standard diamond pattern though. The Planetes can also have special types of leather for the trims (ie croc, ostrich etc etc).

The Pliage is mostly foldable. Planetes isn't.
Fabric on the Planetes is thicker, stiffer.


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone know when we will start seeing previews of the longchamp Fall / winter 2012 line.


----------



## tiramisuux

I've actually bought the camel colour from the fall/winter line. I have no idea how I managed to get it in store because I doubt they're supposed to be selling them now.. I got it at a longchamp store in Sydney.


----------



## rx4dsoul

handbag*girl said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when we will start seeing previews of the longchamp Fall / winter 2012 line.



Previews have already been released i think. That's why we know what colors are coming out for fall. Aside from the cuir new colors, LM, some exotic skins, i have limited info.
As for the actual products...
It's usually around August-September that the lines hit the dept stores but sometimes as early as July in the boutiques for the pliages. A member got a FW color pliage already. 

Yup thats her . ^


----------



## Caro9ine

Bloomies has on its site a croc pliage in two colors that are 'on order'. I am pretty sure these are new fall bags. Last I checked Longchamp website there were no fall colors yet.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi! I answered you guys here so we can keep the other thread mainly for "Show"
> 
> The leather trims (handle, flaps, etc) on the pliage is textured differently and has the standard diamond embossed pattern.
> 
> However, it is not all brown leather for the Pliage, some special/limited editions have a tone-on-tone color , meaning the leather and the nylon have the same color, or a special color trim of the leather (such as black leather against purple nylon body).....still with the standard diamond pattern though. The Planetes can also have special types of leather for the trims (ie croc, ostrich etc etc).
> 
> The Pliage is mostly foldable. Planetes isn't.
> Fabric on the Planetes is thicker, stiffer.



Thank you!!!


----------



## KateSmith410

Hi  I'm considering buying a Custom Le Pliage but am having trouble deciding whether to go for handbag size 2 or handbag size 3. I would love it if some of you could post some pictures of your custom Le Pliage size 2's and 3's so I could have a comparison.


----------



## Jbbaby

Hi, can someone who bought Longchamp Limited Edition Eiffel Tower Medium Tote bags with short handle from Longchamp Boutique in Paris pls let me know whether there is sure to have box and paper bag given during the purchase? Thanks


----------



## divineprada

handbag*girl said:


> Does anyone know when we will start seeing previews of the longchamp Fall / winter 2012 line.



You may go to Longchamp.com to view the new Autumn 2012 Collection. There's a slideshow of new bag designs they have coming for fall. 

Not in the slideshow, I fell in love with this Longchamp LM in Old Gold! The combination of black and gold is just so stunning! I'm also seriously considering getting the Roseau handbag in Gunmetal. I'm so tempted to order it online but shipping cost is killing me. I guess I will just have to wait to get it from Duty Free.


----------



## joylnlee

i just couldnt decide which color to buy for LM Metal.


----------



## madforhandbags

I received these two from Longchamp last week.

One is a Le Pliage in Duck Blue Croco Print.  In some light it looks more blue, and in others more teal.  

The one I absolutely adore is the medium Victoire in Burgundy.  I LOVE this bag.  I'm afraid to carry it for fear I'll mess it up! 

The Croco Print also comes in a greenish-khaki print which is also nice looking, and the Victoire also comes in gray.

I apologize if the pics are too large.  I either get them too large of too small!  Hopefully, I can conquer the picture thing soon.


----------



## Aurify

^^ The red bag is beautiful. Is it leather?


----------



## rosie_posie

I love that red bag!  It is gorgeous.


----------



## daliringpam

You can use the LePliage for anything! GYM bag.. summer bag.. school bag..


----------



## cbk021726

sorry i am not really familiar with LC.. just want to ask if the pony patch a limited edition ???


----------



## madforhandbags

Aurify said:


> ^^ The red bag is beautiful. Is it leather?


No, it's not leather.  The website says it is a polyester and cotton twill with a metallic coating and trimmed in patent cowhide leather, which I assume is the flap and handles.  Amazing how Longchamp could make polyester and cotton look like that!


----------



## madforhandbags

rosie_posie said:


> I love that red bag!  It is gorgeous.



Thank you.  I just enjoy taking it out and looking at it!


----------



## madforhandbags

cbk021726 said:


> sorry i am not really familiar with LC.. just want to ask if the pony patch a limited edition ???



I'm also pretty new to LC, but that is Longchamp's logo, and I don't believe that bag is a limited edition.  I think it's in their 2012 F/W line.  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.


----------



## divineprada

madforhandbags said:
			
		

> I'm also pretty new to LC, but that is Longchamp's logo, and I don't believe that bag is a limited edition.  I think it's in their 2012 F/W line.  Please someone correct me if I'm wrong about that.



I think you're correct. If I remember it right, it's their Victoire collection for FW2012. One's burgundy, another is like silvery grey.


----------



## AbioOyi

Is the medium Victoire in Burgundy sturdy? I'm looking for a new bag to keep all my textbooks, yet I  it to look fashionable around campus.


----------



## Miss BB

Does anyone have deep red ???? Is this a good fall choice??


----------



## madforhandbags

AbioOyi said:


> Is the medium Victoire in Burgundy sturdy? I'm looking for a new bag to keep all my textbooks, yet I  it to look fashionable around campus.



It appears to be sturdy and well made.  I guess it depends on how many books you put in it and their weight.  Care and maintenance instructions do caution about not letting it rub against something too much and state that it is prone to color transfer, soooo, also depends on how careful you want to be with a handbag considering what you want it for.

Hope this helps--and makes sense!


----------



## angang

Very nice .  I was eyeing for burgundy .  It kinda reminds me of LV Verni bag.  Great choice!


----------



## cbk021726

Thanks for the reply ladies.. i didn't know pony patch comes in diff colors too ..


----------



## rx4dsoul

cbk021726 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply ladies.. i didn't know pony patch comes in diff colors too ..



Patch poney was issued in one color combo only for FW 2011. 
No reissue for this year as far as I know.


----------



## rx4dsoul

madforhandbags said:
			
		

> I received these two from Longchamp last week.
> 
> One is a Le Pliage in Duck Blue Croco Print.  In some light it looks more blue, and in others more teal.
> 
> The one I absolutely adore is the medium Victoire in Burgundy.  I LOVE this bag.  I'm afraid to carry it for fear I'll mess it up!
> 
> The Croco Print also comes in a greenish-khaki print which is also nice looking, and the Victoire also comes in gray.
> 
> I apologize if the pics are too large.  I either get them too large of too small!  Hopefully, I can conquer the picture thing soon.



Both are lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## cbk021726

rx4dsoul said:
			
		

> Patch poney was issued in one color combo only for FW 2011.
> No reissue for this year as far as I know.



Thanks rx4dsoul ..


----------



## CCfor C

Beautiful new Longchamps, madforhangbags...! I'm going to purchase one soon. I was in NYC last week and went to the store in Soho...oh, my! Beautiful. I saw so many women in the city carrying these... all were quite chicly dressed and the bags looked great. The orchideal is on sale on a few websites, but I'm afraid of it getting too dirty. It says it is canvas. 

Love that croc print one...


----------



## CCfor C

By the way...what do you do w/ your cell phone? That pocket seems flimsy, and too close to the top, like someone mentioned...


----------



## rx4dsoul

CCfor C said:
			
		

> Beautiful new Longchamps, madforhangbags...! I'm going to purchase one soon. I was in NYC last week and went to the store in Soho...oh, my! Beautiful. I saw so many women the in city carrying these... all were quite chicly dressed and the bags looked great. The orchideal is on sale on a few websites, but I'm afraid of it getting too dirty. It says it is canvas.
> 
> Love that croc print one...



The Orchideal is certainly pretty , but the material leaves much to be desired . The cloth is soft with a soft cottony silky surface (am i making sense?) ,  looks like it would pick up dirt and stain easily , unlike the sturdier nylons of the plain pliages and the Planetes.


----------



## CCfor C

Thanks for the advice...I think for my first one I would rather go with a more "practical" one..at least one easier to clean.


----------



## madforhandbags

CCfor C said:
			
		

> By the way...what do you do w/ your cell phone? That pocket seems flimsy, and too close to the top, like someone mentioned...



 I, too, thought the little pocket was too close to the top and too small to hold my Smartphone so never used it. But one day, I decided to try it and it does fit; however, it tends to make the bag front top heavy, and when I put it down, Wham, over on its face it goes!


----------



## iloveliam

i love the burgundy bag! im planning to buy one too. what size is that? isnt it the large size that measures 31cm ? its not available in LC website anymore


----------



## madforhandbags

iloveliam said:
			
		

> i love the burgundy bag! im planning to buy one too. what size is that? isnt it the large size that measures 31cm ? its not available in LC website anymore



My burgundy Victoire is the middle size. Measures 25 x 25 x 14 cm.  The large is 31x 30 x 19 cm. I noticed they are listed on the Saks website. Try some dept stores to see if they have any available or call Longchamps stores. Sometimes the online stores are out, but they've been sent to their stores to sell.

I hope you find one.


----------



## iloveliam

good thing you found that size in long handle. hope you can post some pics again of that burgundy bag


----------



## madforhandbags

iloveliam said:
			
		

> good thing you found that size in long handle. hope you can post some pics again of that burgundy bag



Yes, I was glad to find one with long handles. I can take some mod shots if you like, or if you prefer, more shots of the bag from other angles.


----------



## rx4dsoul

madforhandbags said:
			
		

> Yes, I was glad to find one with long handles. I can take some mod shots if you like, or if you prefer, more shots of the bag from other angles.



It's such a striking bag...hit us with mod pics.


----------



## alatrop

CCfor C said:
			
		

> By the way...what do you do w/ your cell phone? That pocket seems flimsy, and too close to the top, like someone mentioned...



I just put my iPhone in the main part of the bag. I haven't had any issues with it getting lost or banged up.


----------



## iloveliam

more pics of the rec bag pls


----------



## madforhandbags

Okay, I'll take more shots of the burgundy bag and some mod shots. 

Any excuse to take it out and play with it is fine with me!!!


----------



## tobefetching

Can someone point me in the direction of any US web sites that sell authentic Longchamp? Aside from Bloomingdales, Nordstrom or Saks, NeimanMarcus. I've already exhausted those options.


----------



## nordysgal

tobefetching said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of any US web sites that sell authentic Longchamp? Aside from Bloomingdales, Nordstrom or Saks, NeimanMarcus. I've already exhausted those options.



I've also purchased from bluefly.com, and several others on this forum have recommended magnums.net as a legit site.


----------



## viba424

Just curious about your opinion. What are your thoughts of the look and function of the expandable tote? I dont know how I feel about the look of the zipper. Would you even expand it that much? Wondering if just a standard medium would be better?


----------



## doreenjoy

viba424 said:
			
		

> Just curious about your opinion. What are your thoughts of the look and function of the expandable tote? I dont know how I feel about the look of the zipper. Would you even expand it that much? Wondering if just a standard medium would be better?



I think it's great for travel, but a bit cumbersome for daily use. A friend has one and I love the comfy strap, but the bag is really huge.


----------



## nordysgal

viba424 said:


> Just curious about your opinion. What are your thoughts of the look and function of the expandable tote? I dont know how I feel about the look of the zipper. Would you even expand it that much? Wondering if just a standard medium would be better?



I love my expandable.  I just took it out for the first time this weekend for a trip - a perfect carry-on size for ipad, makeup, etc., as well as stuff that didn't fit in my carry-on suitcase.  The zipper didn't bother me, and I actually really like the size of the expandable when it's zipped up - perfect for everyday, esp. if like me you find the medium to be a tad too small and the large too big for daily use - this creates the perfect in-between for both sizes.


----------



## angang

Same here.  Took advantage of the anniversary sale @ Nordstrom.


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Can someone point me in the direction of any US web sites that sell authentic Longchamp? Aside from Bloomingdales, Nordstrom or Saks, NeimanMarcus. I've already exhausted those options.



Von Maur department store also carries authentic Longchamp! . The website often has great deals


----------



## bigtimebaglady

tobefetching said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of any US web sites that sell authentic Longchamp? Aside from Bloomingdales, Nordstrom or Saks, NeimanMarcus. I've already exhausted those options.



I've bought from Whatshebuys.com a couple of times (my Longchamp wallet was on clearance!) as well as the "usual suspects" mentioned in this forum  .  Great service and turnaround time.


----------



## madforhandbags

iloveliam said:


> good thing you found that size in long handle. hope you can post some pics again of that burgundy bag



  Here are more pics of the Burgundy bag.  I'm sorry it took so long; had to wait for the weekend. Here's front, back, bottom and inside.


----------



## MsJuicyDestiny

madforhandbags said:


> Here are more pics of the Burgundy bag.  I'm sorry it took so long; had to wait for the weekend. Here's front, back, bottom and inside.



Gorgeous!!!! I think I may buy the small one!!


----------



## madforhandbags

MsJuicyDestiny said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I think I may buy the small one!!



It is a pretty thing!!!!   I'm absolutely in love with it.  Go for it !


----------



## PrincessShelby

So glad I found this post. I have been debating buying a Le Pliage for school this semester and now I think I will =-)


----------



## mai-mai

madforhandbags said:


> Here are more pics of the Burgundy bag. I'm sorry it took so long; had to wait for the weekend. Here's front, back, bottom and inside.


 
Wow your burgundy is really very attractive.....can you post more photos wearing the bag?..... dont forget too your croco.....


----------



## madforhandbags

Here are a couple of mod shots, that aren't very good, I'm afraid.  Hopefully, they will at least give an idea of size.  This is a medium.  I am 5'-almost-2", but not quite. DH took the pics, and I could never get across to him to take longer shots to show how long, wide, etc., it looks when worn.  He kept saying he was focusing on "the bag".  Don't know if he meant ME or the HANDbag. 

*mai-mai* I haven't forgotten the Croco.  I will take mod shots of it too.


----------



## mai-mai

madforhandbags said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots, that aren't very good, I'm afraid. Hopefully, they will at least give an idea of size. This is a medium. I am 5'-almost-2", but not quite. DH took the pics, and I could never get across to him to take longer shots to show how long, wide, etc., it looks when worn. He kept saying he was focusing on "the bag". Don't know if he meant ME or the HANDbag.
> 
> *mai-mai* I haven't forgotten the Croco. I will take mod shots of it too.


 
madforhandbags the burgundy is really a gorgeous pop color, very attractive color, the size is just right for everyday use, surely i will get this color maybe in a sh strap.

thanks for posting ur model pics btw love the color combination of ur attire.


----------



## phelie

Bought to use,
Pay big bucks to the total to make it contribute to


----------



## Miss BB

madforhandbags said:


> Here are a couple of mod shots, that aren't very good, I'm afraid. Hopefully, they will at least give an idea of size. This is a medium. I am 5'-almost-2", but not quite. DH took the pics, and I could never get across to him to take longer shots to show how long, wide, etc., it looks when worn. He kept saying he was focusing on "the bag". Don't know if he meant ME or the HANDbag.
> 
> *mai-mai* I haven't forgotten the Croco. I will take mod shots of it too.


 
*Wow, great choice ! Looks amazing......color is PERFECT !!*

*Here is my small turquoise out on a rainy day. I adore these bags !*


----------



## madforhandbags

Miss BB said:


> *Wow, great choice ! Looks amazing......color is PERFECT !!*
> 
> *Here is my small turquoise out on a rainy day. I adore these bags !*



Oh, I would LOVE to have a turquoise LP.  Missed out on that one.  Such a pretty color.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## madforhandbags

mai-mai said:


> madforhandbags the burgundy is really a gorgeous pop color, very attractive color, the size is just right for everyday use, surely i will get this color maybe in a sh strap.
> 
> thanks for posting ur model pics btw love the color combination of ur attire.



Thanks.  I've always loved teals and blues.

You'll have to let everyone know when you get yours.  I think you'll love it.   

Carried mine for the first time yesterday and it made a splash with my co-workers.


----------



## loci

Anyone knows the different for Longchamp Planetes Ebony and Hazelnut since they both look dark brown on websites. Also, is there any etailors still carry hazelnut?


----------



## rx4dsoul

loci said:
			
		

> Anyone knows the different for Longchamp Planetes Ebony and Hazelnut since they both look dark brown on websites. Also, is there any etailors still carry hazelnut?



Ebony is a darker richer brown.
Hazelnut has a pebbly-textured patent finish leather flap.


----------



## satchnbucky

In the classic le pilage do you prefer the medium or the large?  I would be using it as a tote more than a handbag... Not sure if I would need a bag as big as a large but not sure if a medium is large enough....


----------



## doreenjoy

satchnbucky said:


> In the classic le pilage do you prefer the medium or the large? I would be using it as a tote more than a handbag... Not sure if I would need a bag as big as a large but not sure if a medium is large enough....


 

I prefer the Large, because it holds so much more (including a book or iPad along with all my usual purse stuff). If you normally like larger bags, I think you should go with the Large. 

If you usually use smaller or mid-size bags, IMO you'll be happier with the medium.


----------



## bakeacookie

satchnbucky said:


> In the classic le pilage do you prefer the medium or the large?  I would be using it as a tote more than a handbag... Not sure if I would need a bag as big as a large but not sure if a medium is large enough....



Depends on how much you carry. 

I can carry a wallet, water bottle, kindle, glasses case, cardigan, and a small notebook in the medium one but it would be a bit bulky under the arm (even with the long strap).

The large one lets it sit more flush/flat against your body with the same stuff inside. I feel if you do carry a lot, or the items you carry take up a lot of space (like a cardigan/sweater would), the large one would be more versatile. There are times where I've carried the medium and wish I brought the large one out instead.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

kymmie said:
			
		

> I have seen Longchamp totes in department stores and never felt the urge to buy one.
> 
> Then I went to Paris and so many women were using Longchamp totes.  So I bought two as they are inexpensive.  Now, that I am home I am not really sure about them... I guess I can use them a work bags.
> 
> I suppose there is no real purpose to this thread but to see if there are any Longchamp enthusiasts out there...



I Love Love Love my longchamps. Yes, I live in the Midwest and not many women have them, but for me personally I think they are always in style as nd can be taken anywhere.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

Do you ladies know what year lavender came out?


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:


> Do you ladies know what year lavender came out?



I cannot remember exactly when but from the codes, could be 2008-2009 S/S.

It isn't in production anymore and beeing sold in bulk  is a red flag for fakes, however you might try your luck finding pre-loved ones and very rarely unused ones now on eBay or Bonz.


----------



## IsisI

divineprada said:


> You may go to Longchamp.com to view the new Autumn 2012 Collection. There's a slideshow of new bag designs they have coming for fall.
> 
> Not in the slideshow, I fell in love with this Longchamp LM in Old Gold! The combination of black and gold is just so stunning! I'm also seriously considering getting the Roseau handbag in Gunmetal. I'm so tempted to order it online but shipping cost is killing me. I guess I will just have to wait to get it from Duty Free.


 
Are you still interested in LM in old gold? Bloomingdale's has F&F 20% off and email sign up 10%off.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

rx4dsoul said:


> I cannot remember exactly when but from the codes, could be 2008-2009 S/S.
> 
> It isn't in production anymore and beeing sold in bulk  is a red flag for fakes, however you might try your luck finding pre-loved ones and very rarely unused ones now on eBay or Bonz.



Thanks for all your help! I think you were the lovely one who helped authenticate a bag for me on eBay too.  But yeah thank you so much, I actually ended up winning one on eBay and I just wanted to make sure the details she said about the bag matched up.

Yayyyy!


----------



## rx4dsoul

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> Thanks for all your help! I think you were the lovely one who helped authenticate a bag for me on eBay too.  But yeah thank you so much, I actually ended up winning one on eBay and I just wanted to make sure the details she said about the bag matched up.
> 
> Yayyyy!



Welcome and 
Congratulations then !


----------



## divineprada

IsisI said:


> Are you still interested in LM in old gold? Bloomingdale's has F&F 20% off and email sign up 10%off.



Thanks for the tip, @IsisI!


----------



## Mininana

Just wanted to post my longchamp here


----------



## Balik

I bought my Longchamp le pliage large tote in brown at the Harrod's main store in London this past July. The tag inside the bag says "made in China." But when I saw some other ones being sold on Ebay were made in France, I got a bit disappointed?? Why is my bag made in CHINA when I bought it in Europe??


----------



## CarSol

New to Longchamp, wondering if there are every any deals -- if so, when.  Smitten with this bag, HAVE to have it but feeling like I should wait.  It's the Balzane Souple Hobo.


----------



## ldenis

GUYS HELP! I just cannot make up my mind if I want a large Le Pliage or a medium sized one.. help please!


----------



## rx4dsoul

CarSol said:


> New to Longchamp, wondering if there are every any deals -- if so, when.  Smitten with this bag, HAVE to have it but feeling like I should wait.  It's the Balzane Souple Hobo.



At the Longchamp stores or boutiques, They usually go on sale once the next season's new stocks/styles/colors come out...in the malls and department stores and branches though, sales will be dependent on certain promotional events as well.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

ldenis said:
			
		

> GUYS HELP! I just cannot make up my mind if I want a large Le Pliage or a medium sized one.. help please!



Depends on how much you carry. If you have a large bag with only a little bit of stuff it looks flimsy and odd, but if you have a large bag half way full it looks great. For me personally the medium is as big as I will carry, because I don't carry that much stuff.


----------



## rx4dsoul

ldenis said:
			
		

> GUYS HELP! I just cannot make up my mind if I want a large Le Pliage or a medium sized one.. help please!



I think this is a matter of what handles you prefer.
Short handles only 2 sizes for everyday...a small one which is cute but looks like a lunch-carry...and a larger/medium one which is spacious enough for everyday stuff.
Now this medium with short handles im talking about is about as big as the larger "shopping" tote with long handles. There is a smaller shopper with long handles and that size is in between the large shopping and that lunchbox sized small with short handles .


----------



## CarSol

rx4dsoul said:


> At the Longchamp stores or boutiques, They usually go on sale once the next season's new stocks/styles/colors come out...in the malls and department stores and branches though, sales will be dependent on certain promotional events as well. [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dianahuang

i heard that Victoire (glossy) is made by cow leather...is it true? because lately i feel tempting with it luxury... i am confuse to choose between victoire or planetes... any suggestion?  There's only 1 victoire small short handle available in reseller in my country and i wonder is it too small? i just bought the le pliage small short handle in paprika... i feel so dilemma should i buy the small victoire or not... please ladies if you have one, don't hesitate to share the picture for me...thank you


----------



## totally

ldenis said:


> GUYS HELP! I just cannot make up my mind if I want a large Le Pliage or a medium sized one.. help please!



Depends on what you carry...I went with the large size because I wanted to fit papers/files/folders in it, and it can also fit a lot of stuff when you go traveling which is a bonus. However if you don't carry that much stuff with you on a daily basis then go for the medium.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Medium is perfect for daily use!! I carry a spare sweater with me and loads of other cr*p I don't really need and medium is the perfect size!!


----------



## cinnamongurl

Mininana said:


> Just wanted to post my longchamp here


so pretty! loving the girly pink.


----------



## s&bfan

I am a recent Longchamp convert - I have just bought a LM Metal & a Victoire. &#128516;

Reading these forums has made me depressed. I've missed so many gorgeous bags! The LM Metal in rose gold, the Victoire in Bordeaux, the le pliage with the Ha Long design ... sigh!

I'm really keen on a Planetes now. Does anyone have any clue about upcoming colours in the Planetes range?


----------



## sengsouline

Hi, all... I have a question. I was at a concert a few months bag and saw a girl with a little Longchamp wristlet. It was the cutest little thing. I've searched online and can't seem to find any info or where to buy it. Was it real?


----------



## dianahuang

Hi ladies, i wanna ask about the LM metal type... I am interesting to buy the navy but i saw in internet that navy has a flap that structured like the diamond square as in le pliage. But the black's flap is plain. Is it true? Or the navy also like the black flap also plain?


----------



## udisdfre

longchamp tote is great and perfect, i love it so much.


----------



## rx4dsoul

dianahuang said:


> Hi ladies, i wanna ask about the LM metal type... I am interesting to buy the navy but i saw in internet that navy has a flap that structured like the diamond square as in le pliage. But the black's flap is plain. Is it true? Or the navy also like the black flap also plain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2135119
> 
> View attachment 2135120



The Navy metal has a grained-leather like the standard nylon pliages , the black metal has a smooth finish to the leather.


----------



## dianahuang

rx4dsoul said:


> The Navy metal has a grained-leather like the standard nylon pliages , the black metal has a smooth finish to the leather.



Ooo thanks  i love the smooth finish rather than grained-leather... Finally i decide to buy LM metal small in black


----------



## BlueMaude

Hi! Just wondering if anyone knows about the color gunmetal? I saw this come up recently as an option and am wondering if it's a new color ..? TIA


----------



## twboi

hey ya'll 

I just recently bought a  LM metal type. Was wondering if it's just 1 size or does it come with different sizes like the le pliage? I really want a nice sized bag, hopefully it'll turn out to be good.


----------



## peace43

BlueMaude said:


> Hi! Just wondering if anyone knows about the color gunmetal? I saw this come up recently as an option and am wondering if it's a new color ..? TIA



I think gunmetal is new. I bought the gunmetal large Le Pliage tote about two weeks ago at Bloomies with a 20% off coupon. I really like the gunmetal grey with the brown leather trim. I saw on the Nordstrom's website that they now have gunmetal.


----------



## BlueMaude

peace43 said:


> I think gunmetal is new. I bought the gunmetal large Le Pliage tote about two weeks ago at Bloomies with a 20% off coupon. I really like the gunmetal grey with the brown leather trim. I saw on the Nordstrom's website that they now have gunmetal.


I like it too! I ended up buying the medium le pliage w short handles in gunmetal.. Did you notice the zipper pull is also gun mental, not traditional gold? Not sure how I feel about it, but I do love my bag! Also, mine was made in France (my first longchamp MIF) so that was exciting


----------



## Caro9ine

Are the falls colors out yet? Especially curious about the Pliage Cuirs...


----------



## peace43

BlueMaude said:


> I like it too! I ended up buying the medium le pliage w short handles in gunmetal.. Did you notice the zipper pull is also gun mental, not traditional gold? Not sure how I feel about it, but I do love my bag! Also, mine was made in France (my first longchamp MIF) so that was exciting



My large long handle gunmetal Longchamp has the gold zipper not gunmetal zipper. I actiually would have preferred the gunmetal zipper if I had seen it but they didn't have it at Bloomies. Very interesting!!

Where did you buy your purse?  Mine was made in France, too.


----------



## BlueMaude

peace43 said:


> My large long handle gunmetal Longchamp has the gold zipper not gunmetal zipper. I actiually would have preferred the gunmetal zipper if I had seen it but they didn't have it at Bloomies. Very interesting!!
> 
> Where did you buy your purse?  Mine was made in France, too.



I don't necessarily mind the gunmetal (I obviously like the color lol) I guess I'm a little picky because it doesn't match the gold button on the flap.. Anywho, i still like my bag!! I got it at Bloomingdales also w the coupon


----------



## bonzaipicky

BlueMaude said:


> I don't necessarily mind the gunmetal (I obviously like the color lol) I guess I'm a little picky because it doesn't match the gold button on the flap.. Anywho, i still like my bag!! I got it at Bloomingdales also w the coupon


Could you guys please post pictures of the gunmetal tote? I plan on getting it asap.
I would love to see how it looks like in regular lighting (: Nordstrom online only shows one photo of it in bright lighting. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BlueMaude

bonzaipicky said:


> Could you guys please post pictures of the gunmetal tote? I plan on getting it asap.
> I would love to see how it looks like in regular lighting (: Nordstrom online only shows one photo of it in bright lighting. I would really appreciate it.



Sure! 

W/ flash




W/out 



And pic of zipper pull



HTH!! I really love it!


----------



## bonzaipicky

BlueMaude said:


> Sure!
> 
> W/ flash
> 
> View attachment 2237515
> 
> 
> W/out
> View attachment 2237516
> 
> 
> And pic of zipper pull
> View attachment 2237518
> 
> 
> HTH!! I really love it!


thank you for the quick response! i will definitely get it now, the color is gorgeous (:


----------



## joyful07

L


----------



## peace43

bonzaipicky said:


> Could you guys please post pictures of the gunmetal tote? I plan on getting it asap.
> I would love to see how it looks like in regular lighting (: Nordstrom online only shows one photo of it in bright lighting. I would really appreciate it.















My gun metal tote has a gold zipper pull instead of a gun metal zipper pull. Purchased at Bloomingdale's. Love the color. Doughy has a blue grey tinge of color when in sunlight.


----------



## peace43

^^

Meant to say:  Sort of has a blue/grey appearance in sunlight. (Not doughy -  iPad auto correct.).


----------



## Murphy47

Gotta love spell correct!


----------



## superlicious

I need help with a couple of bags I bought at a thrift store.
I need to know if they are real. I have always wanted a Longchamp bag and found these two.
The larger on is a raspberry pink/red and the smaller is an orange. Both have a print appliqued on them of a woman running and also a woman haling a taxi. Longchamp is appliqued in the middle.
The leather is a textured brown leather with sueding on the back. The back of the top flap says 'LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP TYPE, MODELEDEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE' the 'in' and france' both are missing their N.
There are no tags sewn inside.
I have searched the Taxi pattern online and only find one website that appears to be selling fakes. 
Did Longchamp make this pattern and how can I know if it is real? I am going on a European cruise in Sept and don't want to carry a fake.


----------



## BlueMaude

superlicious said:


> I need help with a couple of bags I bought at a thrift store.
> I need to know if they are real. I have always wanted a Longchamp bag and found these two.
> The larger on is a raspberry pink/red and the smaller is an orange. Both have a print appliqued on them of a woman running and also a woman haling a taxi. Longchamp is appliqued in the middle.
> The leather is a textured brown leather with sueding on the back. The back of the top flap says 'LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP TYPE, MODELEDEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE' the 'in' and france' both are missing their N.
> There are no tags sewn inside.
> I have searched the Taxi pattern online and only find one website that appears to be selling fakes.
> Did Longchamp make this pattern and how can I know if it is real? I am going on a European cruise in Sept and don't want to carry a fake.



I believe there is a specific forum called "authenticate this longchamp" something like that... But I wanted to say cool find! Never seen these, if they are indeed real how cool is that ?!!  good luck !


----------



## superlicious

BlueMaude said:


> I believe there is a specific forum called "authenticate this longchamp" something like that... But I wanted to say cool find! Never seen these, if they are indeed real how cool is that ?!!  good luck !



Thank you!! I will look for that thread.I appreciate your help.
Dana


----------



## BlueMaude

superlicious said:


> Thank you!! I will look for that thread.I appreciate your help.
> Dana



No problem! Hope it works out well.. Let us know


----------



## elkington

I'm not an expert, but I'm inclined to say that they look fake to me, I'm sorry! :-/ just the shape and colour of the leather flap look off as well as the shape of the two leather ends of the zipper!


----------



## AnjaliLV

The zipper pull reads LONCCHAMP. Fake.


----------



## peacelovesequin

FYI: You can view the 2013 F/W collection online. 
http://us.longchamp.com/autumn-2013-collection?xtatc=INT-21#1

Nothing is in stock yet. I wish pre-ordering was available online. I'm really loving the concepts and color schemes this season. I  Longchamp!


----------



## debra_8th

AnjaliLV said:


> The zipper pull reads LONCCHAMP. Fake.



+1

That's what I thought too.


----------



## beeinformed

Hi,

Does anyone own a Longchamp Veau Foulonne leather shoulder/tote bag? Nordstrom is featuring this bag in their anniversery sale and I would appreciate any comments/thoughts on it. Thanks!


----------



## _mimo_

superlicious said:


> I need help with a couple of bags I bought at a thrift store.
> I need to know if they are real. I have always wanted a Longchamp bag and found these two.
> The larger on is a raspberry pink/red and the smaller is an orange. Both have a print appliqued on them of a woman running and also a woman haling a taxi. Longchamp is appliqued in the middle.
> The leather is a textured brown leather with sueding on the back. The back of the top flap says 'LES PLIAGES LONGCHAMP TYPE, MODELEDEPOSE MADE IN FRANCE' the 'in' and france' both are missing their N.
> There are no tags sewn inside.
> I have searched the Taxi pattern online and only find one website that appears to be selling fakes.
> Did Longchamp make this pattern and how can I know if it is real? I am going on a European cruise in Sept and don't want to carry a fake.



even im not an expert, 100% its FAKE. hello, the stitching is very obvious.


----------



## amydg2

Hello. I lost my patent red long champ victoire planetes when our whole house got burned down.. is the style still available or is it phased out? Heeeellllppp 

What is a good evwryday bag? 

 :what::thumbdown:


----------



## xbabii

peace43 said:


> View attachment 2239473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239474
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239475
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239476
> 
> 
> My gun metal tote has a gold zipper pull instead of a gun metal zipper pull. Purchased at Bloomingdale's. Love the color. Doughy has a blue grey tinge of color when in sunlight.



Hi, can you tell me if inside is white?? I don't like white insides because they get dirty easily  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mominnetje

Hello! I saw this bag online. I know its from Longchamp but I don't know the name of the bag. Hope you can help me. (Hope the still sell them  )


----------



## dianagrace

Mominnetje said:


> Hello! I saw this bag online. I know its from Longchamp but I don't know the name of the bag. Hope you can help me. (Hope the still sell them  )



That bag is part of the Legende line. They still sell the bag but I am not sure the color is still available

http://us.longchamp.com/bags/new-legende/handbag-1746782?sku=10359


----------



## Mominnetje

dianagrace said:


> That bag is part of the Legende line. They still sell the bag but I am not sure the color is still available
> 
> http://us.longchamp.com/bags/new-legende/handbag-1746782?sku=10359



Oke thank you so much!! 
Too bad the don't have it in black/gold anymore


----------



## lorenzo94580

Does anyone have the current le pliage colors of either fuchsia or lilac? I'm debating between the two and they seem really close in color.


----------



## Sweetpea19

I started a thread asking if anyone had a Longchamp Planetes made in Tunisia bc I just ordered online and received it yesterday and that is where its from.  I was curious about this so I called the store I bought it from and the girl told me that was common that most of the newer Longchamps were from different countries other then France.  I wanted to see where everyone's bags are from, the newer ones- less then a year old.


----------



## tentativepurse

Sweetpea19 said:


> I started a thread asking if anyone had a Longchamp Planetes made in Tunisia bc I just ordered online and received it yesterday and that is where its from.  I was curious about this so I called the store I bought it from and the girl told me that was common that most of the newer Longchamps were from different countries other then France.  I wanted to see where everyone's bags are from, the newer ones- less then a year old.



I have one from Tunisia - chocolate medium/large long handles. Bought in April at a store listed on the Longchamp website.


----------



## BlueMaude

Sweetpea19 said:


> I started a thread asking if anyone had a Longchamp Planetes made in Tunisia bc I just ordered online and received it yesterday and that is where its from.  I was curious about this so I called the store I bought it from and the girl told me that was common that most of the newer Longchamps were from different countries other then France.  I wanted to see where everyone's bags are from, the newer ones- less then a year old.



I have a newer gunmetal bought at bloomies, made in France


----------



## pmburk

Husband bought me my first Longchamp today! It is a Roseau dome satchel (fairly large size) in smooth black leather. Bought for a song at an estate sale! Made in France, appears to be 5-10 years old, but new condition & looks like it was never carried.

I can't find this exact bag on any sites other than ebay, so I assume this one is discontinued. It looks like the dome satchel I've seen on several sites, but mine is taller, like a large version. It looks just like this bag I found on ebay: http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mXeVMjLZ_5E7keE9xcJZWtA.jpg

I will take some photos later on!


----------



## Sweetpea19

If you were buying your very first Longchamp le Pliage which would you pick out of these 3 colors: gunmetal, cyclamen, or navy?


----------



## Mininana

Sweetpea19 said:


> If you were buying your very first Longchamp le Pliage which would you pick out of these 3 colors: gunmetal, cyclamen, or navy?



Cyclamen!! It goes with everything

I own two blacks and a green and my green just matched everything


----------



## LVlover13

Sweetpea19 said:


> If you were buying your very first Longchamp le Pliage which would you pick out of these 3 colors: gunmetal, cyclamen, or navy?



Navy!


----------



## Sweetpea19

tentativepurse said:


> I have one from Tunisia - chocolate medium/large long handles. Bought in April at a store listed on the Longchamp website.



Mine is purchased from magnums.net which is an authorized dealer. Do you have any France made ones to compare?


----------



## Sweetpea19

Mininana said:


> Cyclamen!! It goes with everything
> 
> I own two blacks and a green and my green just matched everything



Wow green matched everything?


----------



## thedseer

Sweetpea19 said:


> If you were buying your very first Longchamp le Pliage which would you pick out of these 3 colors: gunmetal, cyclamen, or navy?



Navy! It's all I have, and I feel like it goes with everything. Plus it's dark, so a fairly worry free color.


----------



## tinaaaa

What about the le pliage in clay vs gunmetal ?


----------



## Mariapia

BlueMaude said:


> I have a newer gunmetal bought at bloomies, made in France


 Some Longchamp are still made in France.
In fact, it depends on the model.....but not only ...it also depends on the size....then on the colour....
To really know you have to see the bag in real life and look at the tag inside....


----------



## LVlover13

tinaaaa said:


> What about the le pliage in clay vs gunmetal ?



I saw the clay in the store and it was a nice color. I never had a handbag in that color and I think clay has its unique appearance compared to other colors. Maybe I will get one in the future.


----------



## bag_krazy

Ladies, I am super excited to join the club! I ordered the Longchamp Planetes in plum and am patiently waiting for her to arrive.


----------



## Riezky

Just saw that woot has some le pliages on sale, not a huge discount, but just in case anyone wants one: http://www.woot.com/plus/longchamp-handbags


----------



## tinaaaa

LVlover13 said:


> I saw the clay in the store and it was a nice color. I never had a handbag in that color and I think clay has its unique appearance compared to other colors. Maybe I will get one in the future.




Yes, I'm debating on them at the moment. I ordered the black as it's my first le pliage but I think one of the two will be my next


----------



## kenzibray

My first longchamp arrived today!  I'm very excited about it! 
Large le pliage in Bilberry  

I plan on using it for school. Question though- does anyone use any sort of base shaper? I feel like once I put my books in it looks kind of bulky/lopsided


----------



## jube0506

kenzibray said:


> My first longchamp arrived today!  I'm very excited about it!
> Large le pliage in Bilberry
> 
> I plan on using it for school. Question though- does anyone use any sort of base shaper? I feel like once I put my books in it looks kind of bulky/lopsided



I use a Purse To Go organizer in Extra Jumbo in my large and it fits perfectly.  It gives it a nice shape that's not too stiff.  I don't put books in mine.  If so, I would flip my purse to go inside out so the pockets are on the outside.  That way you can still put your books in it and use the pockets.


----------



## kenzibray

jube0506 said:


> I use a Purse To Go organizer in Extra Jumbo in my large and it fits perfectly.  It gives it a nice shape that's not too stiff.  I don't put books in mine.  If so, I would flip my purse to go inside out so the pockets are on the outside.  That way you can still put your books in it and use the pockets.



Thanks! I'll look into those


----------



## Ilovelc

Hi. Would just like to ask if authentic longchamp does really come with plastic wrapped on handles? 

Contemplating on buying from an online seller but was hesitant when i saw the handles are wrapped in palstic since my first purchase was thru my friend in singapore and it just came with a paperbag and care card, store fresh.

Thank you!


----------



## pickle

*Does anyone have the LM Metal tote? Do the corner fray at all?

Im considering purchasing that tote next, and would love to find out if anyone has that tote and could tell me about its durability vs the Le Pliage? *


----------



## rx4dsoul

pickle said:


> *Does anyone have the LM Metal tote? Do the corner fray at all?
> 
> Im considering purchasing that tote next, and would love to find out if anyone has that tote and could tell me about its durability vs the Le Pliage? *



I posted a thread on this...the corners rub-off and fray much earlier than the plain nylons with daily use.


----------



## pickle

Poo, well glad I didnt buy it. Thank you.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone shopping downtown Chicago. The Bloomies on Michigan ave has really expaned their Longchamp selection, tons of le page, le cuir, and limited amounts of other longchamp styles as well.


----------



## polkadot654

I saw a Longchamp bag at Saks Off Fifth Outlet today and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it. The leather was super soft and lightweight. It was a marroonish/deep burgundy color, and had a chain on the strap. It was a simple flap closure with a magnetic snap. If anyone has any idea of what I'm talking about I would greatly appreciate some guidance. It was originally $400 something and at Saks for $329 with an additional 30% (which is still a lot for me personally) but now I want to see if I can find it anywhere else. I wish I had taken a picture or gotten a name..


----------



## rkmc12

I bought this a few days from a resale shop. Originally $12 I got it for $6. A little worse for the wear but still nice.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/103148333@N07/


----------



## cologne

Ilovelc said:


> Hi. Would just like to ask if authentic longchamp does really come with plastic wrapped on handles?
> 
> Contemplating on buying from an online seller but was hesitant when i saw the handles are wrapped in palstic since my first purchase was thru my friend in singapore and it just came with a paperbag and care card, store fresh.
> 
> Thank you!



No. I have never ever seen that. I am sure it is fake.


----------



## debra_8th

Ilovelc said:


> Hi. Would just like to ask if authentic longchamp does really come with plastic wrapped on handles?
> 
> Contemplating on buying from an online seller but was hesitant when i saw the handles are wrapped in palstic since my first purchase was thru my friend in singapore and it just came with a paperbag and care card, store fresh.
> 
> Thank you!





cologne said:


> No. I have never ever seen that. I am sure it is fake.



I've asked that question for Longchamp le pliage cuir that I bought direct from UK seller. It's definitely authentic with handle wrapped in plastic. Other lady here has confirmed my question by showing hers.  Please refer to post #1539 (my question) & #1540 (answer)

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ir-your-opinions-728456-103.html#post24731379

Hope this help.


----------



## Mininana

I love the new colors!!


----------



## Izzy48

Absolutely adore my Longchamp bags! I have a large black and a custom one done in France but I don't like it a bit better than my black ordered from Nordstroms. I use them in rainy weather or any time I want a light weight. I can honestly say I get more compliments on them than I do my Mulberry bags and my Balenciaga bags. Kind of a bummer! Great bags for travel!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Can any of you who own both a Longchamp large tote, and a LV speedy 30 tell me if the speedy fits inside it when filled!? I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Mininana

I own a 35 and I am not sure. However, I'm sure the 30 will fit because my Chanel gst does.


----------



## missdicaprio

Love Longchamp! Very durable and they have great colors. Perfect for school, work, shopping and most importantly - travel!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Can any of you who own both a Longchamp large tote, and a LV speedy 30 tell me if the speedy fits inside it when filled!? I'd greatly appreciate it!


The speedy won't fit when it's full...a 25 maybe, but not a 30.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> The speedy won't fit when it's full...a 25 maybe, but not a 30.



Thank you very much, the picture definitely helps see it won't fit  I appreciate it!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ Glad to help


----------



## Classic Chic

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Thank you very much, the picture definitely helps see it won't fit  I appreciate it!



It also depends on how full you fill the speedy and if you use any type of shaper/organizer with it.


----------



## lovingbunny

Anyone know which one is best for a 15inch macbook? I really like the look of longchamp medium planete. D:


----------



## tentativepurse

lovingbunny said:


> Anyone know which one is best for a 15inch macbook? I really like the look of longchamp medium planete. D:



Apple sells a special Le Pliage. One for 13" and one for 15". But not in the US..


----------



## burberi

@lovingbunny I have a 13" macbook air and it doesn't fit in my medium planetes, width-wise.


----------



## Frivole88

the best diaper bag i've ever used is my large Le Pliage in bilberry. i need to use a purse organizer though to keep everything in order. it's lightweight, water resistant, durable and stylish without the 'mommy-diaper-bag look'.  oh, and i can also fit my 13-inch macbook pro inside.


----------



## plumaplomb

kristinlorraine said:


> the best diaper bag i've ever used is my large Le Pliage in bilberry. i need to use a purse organizer though to keep everything in order. it's lightweight, water resistant, durable and stylish without the 'mommy-diaper-bag look'.  oh, and i can also fit my 13-inch macbook pro inside.
> 
> View attachment 2356288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356287



Love it!  Where did you get your purse organizer?  Is that what you use for baby bag usage?


----------



## Frivole88

thanks. i bought the purse organizer in amazon. it's called KF baby diaper bag insert organizer. it's sturdy, water-proof and has a lot of different pockets to hold baby stuffs. it also fits perfectly inside my Le Pliage. 



plumaplomb said:


> Love it!  Where did you get your purse organizer?  Is that what you use for baby bag usage?


----------



## bags and bijoux

Does anyone know if the custom Le Pliage or the small black shopper are made in France?


----------



## tentativepurse

kristinlorraine said:


> the best diaper bag i've ever used is my large Le Pliage in bilberry. i need to use a purse organizer though to keep everything in order. it's lightweight, water resistant, durable and stylish without the 'mommy-diaper-bag look'.  oh, and i can also fit my 13-inch macbook pro inside.



I also need organization, but found what I consider to be the perfect shape accessories for the Le Pliage.

I use a rather large wristlet to house wallet and phone etc, and a nylon pouch for odds and ends. I wish Longchamp made this exact thing, but unfortunately they don't. It's a large version of their coin purse, and I found mine on ebay. It's basically wider at the bottom when filled, so matches the shape of the Le Pliage:


----------



## Izzy48

bags and bijoux said:


> Does anyone know if the custom Le Pliage or the small black shopper are made in France?


I ordered a custom Le Pliage about 2 or 3 months ago and when it arrived it was made in France. There are subtle differences between the one I already had which was purchased at Nordstroms. The leather was a bit different, the material a bit thicker and that was about it.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Don't know if it's been posted already, but Magnums.net has a private sale going on this week.  
Use code Private20 for 20% off, expires 10/13.


----------



## NutmegLotus

I am waiting for my large Planetes in black to arrive!!


----------

